# Enter to WIN One of Three Beco Baby Carriers!



## Melanie Mayo

*This promotion is now closed.*

*Thanks to everyone who entered and shared tips for babywearing dads! If you were not chosen as a winner you can still get one of these carriers on Beco's website--SHOP NOW.*

*And, keep an eye on Mothering's Facebook page for all of our new contests and giveaways!*

The randomly chosen winners of the Duke-style Beco Butterfly2 carriers are....

Comment #526 - LCoffee

Comment #231 - cherticek

Comment #633 - cyrusmama

Congrats!! Winners will be contacted shortly to collect shipping information.

We LOVE babywearing dads!

Share your suggestions for helping more men get excited about babywearing and you could

WIN A BECO BABY CARRIER!

*The Butterfly 2:*

The shell of these beautiful and functional carriers are made from 100% organic cotton and are perfect for children from the newborn stage right through the toddler years (7 to 45 pounds). They are super easy to get on and off and work for both front and back carry positions! Visit Beco's site for more details.

*The Style:*

This giveaway is for one of three carriers in the very cool boyish Duke print--featuring a handsome helicopter pattern and attractive sand colored straps.

*To Enter:*

Please reply to this thread letting us know that you would like one of these great carriers. In the same comment Beco would love to hear your ideas for how to encourage more men to babywear. Please share your suggestions and experiences! Only one entry is allowed per member, US residents only. Three winners will be picked on Monday, April 4th at 5pm ET and announced here and on our facebook page.


----------



## grace123

I would love one these carriers!


----------



## baby pea

My husband used to wear our dd while playing Rockband and Guitar Hero with his friends. She loved it. We love the Becco!


----------



## tzs

i would love to win a beco carrier!

men are easy.....make one in camoflage print.


----------



## CTri17

this would be awesome to win !


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama

My DH loves to wear our girls and would love one of these! My favorite is when he straps them to his back in the summer while he grills so that they can hang out outside with him.


----------



## surrogate

I would LOVE a chance to win one!

To encourage more men to baby wear, try using more men bwing in the photos, and any advertising!


----------



## stacey19804

I would love to try a Beco carrier. I think more men would were them if they had their fav. football team logo

[email protected]


----------



## HippieLayd

Yay! I would LOVE to win one!

As for getting more men to wear one- I think it just takes knowledge of why. My husband had no problem wearing our daughter because he knew the benefits and cares about his daughter more than what people might think of him. He was definately laughed at but didn't care, realizing they laugh out of ignorance. I think it also helped knowing how attractive I think it is!


----------



## ritalou

Pick me! I would love to have a new Beco! I love their carriers.

manly colors, longer waists and lots of adjustability.


----------



## princessvail

Would love to win a Beco! They are extremely comfortable and stylish. I have been trying to get my husband to ditch the Bjorn for quite some time, but think I finally might have him convinced that when we have #3, he will need to put #2 on his back, preferably in a Beco and then he would have room on the front to carry #3, while #1 walks. He said I think that is a good idea! So we need to get him a Beco. ASAP, well by the end of the year at least.


----------



## HybridVig0r

Thanks so much for the opportunity to win!

<3


----------



## texasfarmom

I would love a Beco carrier! I babywear my DD all the time! I think men find them hard to manage with the straps to adjust ect. I taught my DH how to use my carriers, now he is more likely to use them!


----------



## jescgrl

I would love to win!

Men, I think a sports themed one would be a hit!


----------



## mamacortney

I would love to win one of these carriers. Carriers make life with baby so much easier. These would also make my husband more likely to babywear because they are not girl and not just plain black (he can't stand all the black baby stuff). He has used carriers with our older children but hasn't enjoyed it, this carrier he would enjoy. Our family goes hiking A LOT in warm weather and this would make it SO much easier!


----------



## Sally Womach

We would love one! For my husband he loved going on walks with our babies when they were little but would get so worn out from holding them. Using the carrier was a relief and also freed up his hands. It's also been helpful since we have an active 3 year old son. He can take our son outside to play but still bond with our daughter who absolutely loves to be with her daddy and outside! It's comfy for daddy and comforting for baby too.


----------



## russsk

I would love one of these!

Dh says women love men who babywear. I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing, but he does seem to get on really well with the moms at the playground.


----------



## Organicmommaof4

I would love one of these carriers (for my cousin)! My husband wears our babies all the time and has encouraged other men to also wear there babies. We need more men to speak about babywearing!


----------



## laughingfox

I'd love to win one of these carriers!

I think that having more men model on babywearing sites and packaging would make a big difference. Otherwise, a man might look at the marketing materials and think "Oh, this isn't for me."


----------



## MommaCash

These would be perfect for my partner. I use a wrap but he doesn't think it is safe and is scared to used it, but this carrier woulb be perfect for him and the baby.


----------



## SalV

Dads get less time with the kiddos, so when they do it's nice for them to be active and wear baby for closeness, my hubby loved wearing our girls and would love your carrier for # 3 when we do get prego again And he's really hoping for a boy this time! I think Dad's feel more stylish wearing these than pushing a stroller!


----------



## nameisrio

Pick me!


----------



## cendler

I've been eyeing the Beco for a while and would love it! My DH babywears and I think it helps other guys to see him wearing our DS.


----------



## jassyp101

Real men wear babies!! My husband wore our daughter as much as I did and we both really enjoy baby wearing. It's one of the most natural things and people always marveled at how our baby had such a good disposition and didn't cry much. We attribute that to baby wearing and nursing on demand.  Your carriers are beautiful and we would love to have one!!


----------



## wildflowr

I would love one of these carrier!! a friend is having a baby and i would love to gift it to her


----------



## Angelheart8187

I would love to win one of these because my husband is just getting into attachment parenting and wants to take an active roll but all the carriers he's seen are very girly! Thank you so much for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## motheringgrace

I'd love to win this!

I agree with "manly" patterns... maybe even some masculine features like a D-ring clip for keys or a velcro area for patches?

Also, just emphasizing the men more in advertising might be beneficial.


----------



## Jackate5457

I would love one of these ~!!!!!

with my husband I didn't push it, he just saw the great bond my children and I formed from babywearing. He was in awe of how it soothed them and calmed them. He offers on a regular basis now


----------



## chickieleighc

I always had a soft structured carrier around for my husband to use, but he never seemed to wear it. Finally, once our kiddo got heavy enough, his arms were tired and he gave in. I started finding the Ergo with all the straps on the largest settings, so I knew it was getting some use when I wasn't around.







We're going to try for #2 this year, and would love to try a Beco.


----------



## BellinghamBrio

I would love one of these carriers! My husband quickly became a convert to baby carriers when he realized how easy it was to get our little girl to sleep in one. That, and it was so much easier to protect her from anyone and anything when he held her close. ;-) Gotta love protective daddies!


----------



## Lpdreams

I would love to win one of these as my husband loves to carry our son.

The advertisments need to show the man carrying the baby and his partner/wife looking at him in an adoring way vs having her always look only at the baby.

Next best thing is to show a man carrying a baby and have a women and her friends stare at him as they pass. I find nothing sexier than a man who is willing to carry is baby, and I am sure many women would agree with this.


----------



## Limabean1975

I would love to have a Beco.

The thing that made my dh babywear was having his own in a very Laredo size - a custom sized sling in the early months, and then a used hard structure carrier we found that was actually big enough for him. He is quite big so most carriers are too small to use at all, or too small to work well with his body even if the straps expand enough.


----------



## decemberjasmine

I would love to win one of these carriers. I've always wanted to try a Beco! I think more dads would wear their babies if they realized what abond it helps to create with their child.


----------



## Chryseis

I would love this carrier. I think that more men modeling, and more gender neutral/plain carriers would definitely help. I know my husband doesn't often wear because he is a little oddly shaped for SSC's (long torso, bigger stomach), so longer straps are required, but often hard to come by in SSC's.


----------



## LucyHalloran

I would so love one of these awesome carriers! I think we could get daddys to start wearing their babies more often by making more carriers that are geared towards mean, ie; colors & styles...


----------



## blessed.mommy

I would LOVE to win. I really enjoy baby wearing and still wear my 15 month old. 

As far as getting men to wear them...it'd probably just take "manly" themed carriers and possibly (depending on the guy) more knowledge of the benefits of baby wearing.


----------



## meitaimomma

OH my goodness, how I would love one of these carriers!! They are simply amazing!!

As for getting men to babywear, it's easy with my husband...usually when we go camping or hiking, he wants to be the one carrying the baby in the carrier


----------



## AlohaAmy

I LOVE your carriers. I had one (skulls and crossbones one) with my son and am looking to get a new one for my new baby girl that is due in Aug


----------



## bamsmom2001

I would absolutely love one! I've always had an Ergo, but my daughter is complaining of it hurting her legs. The Becco is the one I wanted to try out! As far as getting men to babywear, advertising is a huge key. Have more daddies in the ads. Moms know they want one already. Also, have some "manly" prints...camo, American flag, etc. That might make it more appealing to them.


----------



## FbksMama

I want one! I want one!

My hubby wears our son all the time. I think "manly" colors are important as well as always keeping men in the advertising. The more they see it, the more it's normal! Also, my hubby seems to get lots of attention from the ladies when he's carrying our son. I'm usually not present... but my boys sure are chick magnets.







Not that this should be a reason for men babywearing...


----------



## party_of_seven

I would love a chance to win a beco! I have used slings and baby carriers with all of my babies. My youngest currently loves to hang out in the mei tai. My husband loves to wear our little ones. I agree that a manly pattern is the key to getting the guys to baby wear.

Thanks!


----------



## cathlenxx

I would love to win one of these new carriers for our upcoming arrival.

I think dads/men would be more open to wearing their baby if the prints/color schemes were more neutral.

Having said that, I see tons of men baby wearing--it's so cool.


----------



## JosiesMomma

I would definitely love one of the Beco baby carriers. To encourage more men to babywear, I suggest designing carriers that include battle, or warlike themes in the fabric design. For example, maybe the front of the carrier can look like a shield or chain mail. Or maybe even look like some kind of oriental ninja/martial arts theme... Just my two cents.


----------



## forest~mama

These are great carriers- I would love one!

To get dads more amped to wear their kiddos, make guy friendly patterns including some solid colors. Also on a one on one level, go for a little hike somewhere nice and encourage him to wear baby. Lots of guys love to wear their babies in the great outdoors.


----------



## Arely Colin

i would love to win, i really need this


----------



## JamBandJunkie

I would love to win one of these Beco Butterfly II carriers. We are expecting our first little one at the end of May and we are so excited to share the beauty of nature with him! With a Beco Butterfly II we will be able to go this by taking him on long hikes! I have done a lot of research and it is said that for avid hikers the Beco Butterfly II is best!

I think we could easily convince men to wear their babies more just by telling them how much it will benefit their child. Any good daddy would be happy to do anything to help his child. I also think it's important for us women to remember when buying carrier that although those flower carriers are beautiful it may turn men away from wearing them. I think it is also important for baby wearing sites to show men modeling baby carriers. As well as make sure they have lots of men friendly prints for their carriers.


----------



## priscillaann

I would so love one of these for my Hubby!! My sling is too girly for him to wear our baby, but he would totally use one of these. I think what would help more men wear their babies would be more masculine choices like the one you have made.


----------



## redkitchenette

I would love a carrier! The way I got my man to wear our DD was by making sure to let him know very, very often how any energy he could help me save by doing some of the babywearing would be given back to him! I also told him repeatedly how sexy a man wearing a baby was and always referred to pictures of other guys doing wearing their babies as "mommy-porn." It worked! He still wears our 21 month old!


----------



## alliejean

I would love to win one of these! I love baby wearing, and have talked my husband into trying it (but only at home). I think the reason that more men dont do it, at least in my area is that it isnt even very common for women to do it. I get many sideways glances when I wear my little man out shopping. And most of the patterns on wraps and carriers are a little on the girly side too.


----------



## nosce

I think it needs to be really adjustable- my husband is 6'4 and has a hard time fitting into the same carriers that I do. I know a lot of men also shy away from carriers that look girly in the least, and I have even heard one father shoot down the idea of wearing a Beco just because it had "Butterfly" in the name. Yeah, seriously.

I would love to have one of these to use with our newborn son!!


----------



## TanyaR1024

I would love one of the carriers! Add a coupon to breastfeeding packs given out to women after birth, with a pic of a man babywearing and promote it as a way for daddy to bond with baby, rather than giving bottles. Supports babywearing and breastfeeding at the same time!


----------



## rhapsody527

I would love to have one of these carriers! My husband likes to wear our daughters, but he does not like carriers that are outrageous colors or girlie prints. The carrier that he uses is just plain black. I think more men would baby wear if more neutral colors/prints were offered. Also adding features like pockets or carrabeaner hooks would make baby carriers more guy friendly. My husband loves to hike with the girls, but there is no where to put a waterbottle or any of his hiking gear on their carriers.


----------



## kathyS0224

I would love one of these carriers! I think the less feminine design of this carrier along with the more masculine prints would make my husband more comfortable wearing our baby.


----------



## kinrice01

I would love one!

For my husband,. it would be all about not looking "girly"... so just more solid, rustic looking fabrics.


----------



## mommy amber

love the pattern and love the beco! had one of the originals long ago with my first and then sold it (doh!) b/f my second came along. I think the best way to encourage more dad's to babywear is to see more dad's babywearing (out and about, in photos/promos, in the media...)

thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## mosquints

I would love to win a carrier! I think if there were more articles in magazines featuring real dads they would be more encouraged to at least try it. My hubby loves babywearing and actually got a few of his reluctant friends to give it a try. Also maybe fabric choices that are more guy friendly


----------



## LBmom

I am having twins in June, so Daddy will need a carrier! I would love to win a Becco!


----------



## crunchymama214

Oh, how we would love a Beco!!!

For guys, I think it's all about functionality. They need to know that whatever they're doing is not going to 'slow them down' from getting things done, and men who wear their babies can get so much more done than those who don't! Not to mention there's nothing sexier than a babywearing daddy!!! MMHMM!!!


----------



## Lkarins09

I'd love one! My husband flies helicopters Anything camo or rugged looking is good enough for him!


----------



## pronoia

Great giveaway!!! I would love one as I am expecting #2


----------



## ribbit1019

I would love a Beco carrier for my newest son.

My husband is a large man and would love extra large sizes so he could babywear too.


----------



## Kaydove

My husband would love a Beco carrier! He always says that he's going to carry our future baby everywhere! He's an AP parent without even knowing what AP is! 

A good way to get dads to carry their baby is to have more advertisment with dads doing things while wearing baby. Things like: playing video games, watching sports on tv (free hands to snack and high five buddies!), cooking, walking the dogs, etc.


----------



## laceyrn02

I would love one of these carriers!! How to get more men to wear them? Maybe have a "just for dad's" information booklet in the package about the benefits of baby wearing specifically for the daddy! My husband loves to wear our kids, since he can get stuff done around the house without them fussing and when in a store, it keeps them contained! lol!


----------



## elluin

I would love to win a Beco!

Educating DH about the benefits of babywearing was enough to get him to try it... seeing how content our daughter is when worn, and how easy it is to get things done, ensures that he keeps wearing her.

When wearing their daughter, my friend's partner jokes that he's just keeping her off the pole!


----------



## Gotboys

I bet if I had one I could get my husband to wear our son! Hiking season is coming up and I would LOVE to have one of these!


----------



## hartfelt

Please enter us! Thank you!


----------



## itzhak3

We would love a new Beco!

I think the more they're touted as essential baby "gear"--something that meets a need--the more men will be willing to babywear.


----------



## Migalina

These carriers are so cute! It would be so great to have one and so easy to be able to wear our newborn while running (or walking) around after our toddler!

- I think more men would wear the carriers if there are more masculine covers available (which seems to be happening here), if they are easy to get on and off (because my husband always says it's just as easy to pick up the kids or put them down in their carseats or whatnot), and if there is more advertising/ marketing towards men (though women are generally the readers of parents magazines and websites it seems - can Home Depot start carrying the Beco line?


----------



## eblindauer

i would love one, they are great for shopping, walking in the park, frisbee disking, and all sorts of activities that makes it hard with a stroller!


----------



## Lilodd

Had an Ergo for a while. Borrowed a Beco and loved it!! Please enter me in the contest!


----------



## Cinder

I would love a butterfly, I've been considering buying one for years now.


----------



## Gotboys

I bet if I had one of thse I could get my husband to wear our son! Hiking season is coming up and I would LOVE to have one of these!


----------



## MontessoriTori

I would be thrilled to win a Becco Carrier!

For us it's worked out that I was the only babywearer.

When the baby is so small that it can't be put on a blanket to play or some other alternative,

they are with me, since I'm food!

I think dads interact with babies and young children in very different ways than mothers

and their interactions usually include more physical play,

setting the baby down in the grass to explore how it feels,

holding their hand as a they "walk" or balance on things

and babywearing gets in the way of those interactions.

I think it's easier for mothers to handle having children strapped to them and hanging from them on all sides. We are conditioned by pregnancy and breastfeeding for it!

 tori


----------



## pleasantlyfurious

I would love one!

I think the more men see other men babywearing, the more they are willing to give it a try. I think the fact that you include pictures of men using your carriers on your site is a great start - but maybe have a babywearing daddy/uncle/grandpa contest where people can submit pictures. Perhaps higher profile product placement is beyond your company's scope, but I wish there were more images of babywearing in general in mainstream media - especially of men!


----------



## Angela Smith

I would LOVE to get one of these carriers! My husband would wear one as long as its in a boy color. He'd be happy with Camo or black. As for other men Id say if it had patterns they could relate to there would be a better chance of them wearing one. My hubby was in the Airforce and if there was one that had the airforce logo on it I think lots of people would buy one.


----------



## sarahmans7

I would really love one of these carriers for our 4 month old. My husband and I need our hands because we have three children. Also he needs one that he's comfortable wearing, mine is pink


----------



## chinrey

carriers are awesome! for outside or inside! Daddy's can bond while working too! now we just need a Beco one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyoftwo0811

I didn't need to do much convincing for my hubby to bw.. he loves snuggling with his babies.


----------



## Gypsydiva57

I would love to have one of these carriers! And you are announcing the winners on my birthday, so that would make the perfect birthday gift!










I didn't have any trouble getting my husband to wear our son. Once he realized our baby would hardly ever cry if we wore him, he was all in. It helps to have a carrier that isn't very girly looking! I love the helicopter print!


----------



## phaedra13

Oh, man, I have been wanting one of these for SO long. Ever since I saw the ads in Mothering mag, actually. We have a hand-me-down mei tai, but would LOVE one of these instead. We love to do a back carry. My husband loves the carriers, too.

Suggestions for how to get more men babywearing (from my husband)

- Show more men in ads.

- Offer patterns that look like guys fashions from places like BR and Gap. Don't use a bunch of prints that look like baby stuff. (for the record, he thought the Duke print was not cool). Solid colors are good.

- Show guys doing things that guys might actually do while wearing a baby carrier - making dinner, going to a store or mall, at a sports game, going on a hike, playing basketball (just kidding).

My suggestion:

- Make ads with more hotties like these two.


----------



## lthw

We would love a Beco! There are so many reasons that babywearing is an amazing tool when caring for a baby. I think one of the greatest things about babywearing is it promotes physical closeness and comfort throughout the day for the baby. This can often be especially important in a breastfeeding family, where mom is the primary source of nourishment and comfort, because it can help spouses, grandparents, etc., a way to physically connect with and soothe the baby.


----------



## Kassandra K

We would love one of these carriers.

My husband loved to wear our son but he used the less recommended kind. This time he's looking into better carriers. He says his problems with most carriers are that they are limited in design. Not all men like cameo or the more traditional male prints. He likes softer designs with out it being pink or purple. Most carriers don't fit him. He's tall and very athletically built. So we either have to buy additional extenders or have to skip certain products. Advertising. Education through men friendly literature. Show real men using the products and show how they use them. Mine wore our son to do the dishes, walk the park, to shop, to watch football. He wore him during family events and playing lawn bowling. Those are the type of things we want to see.


----------



## mamanooks

I would love to win a Beca Baby Carrier!! My husband has loved wearing both of my boys! He receives so much attention from the ladies in doing so Perfect time my dad and babe to bound!!


----------



## Naturally Mommy

I would love this carrier, and I bet my husband would be willing to carry our daughter in a more "boyish" print like these helicopters!


----------



## Justine Julian

With a baby and a toddler, babywearing is our sanity saver! Sometimes, I have been known to wear both of them at the same time just to get some housework done and keep them in one place! Having a Beco has been on my "want" list for a while, I would sure love to win one! I think that dad's like seeing and hearing from other dads who wear their babies...and maybe not just pics of dads who look like GQ dudes, but REAL dads (just like most of us ladies would rather see a soft, curvy mommy body modeling a product instead of leggy models, kwim?)


----------



## JLKMneely

We would love a Beco carrier. I have been looking for a manly baby carrier for ever!! I love the print. I think to get men to wear babies more just tell them that only the real men wear babies  Cool patterns too, camo, ships, planes, trucks or skull and cross bones.

My husband loves to carry baby on walks but he will only wear the back carrier.


----------



## chan04

I would LOVE to win one of these. They are fabulous! My husband would wear one more if the baby didn't want me all the time


----------



## khitmutgar

i would love one of these carriers!

i think more men might wear them if their wives buy them for them! (maybe in more masculine colors...)


----------



## hdeering

I'd love one of these. My husband is deployed and hasn't met our baby boy yet. So this is a manly way to help with bonding. It's healthier than that old suggestion of daddy feeding a bottle or whatever. Didn't Brad Pitt babywear? Does that make it manly? http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/droolicious/archive/2009/01/27/star-baby-how-does-brad-pitt-schlep-knox.aspx


----------



## BabyMommee

Can I just say that I am a walking talking Beco advertisement?  I tell everyone how awesome these carriers are. #1 must have baby/toddler item. Anyway, my husband has some great ideas for tweeking the design to make it a little more man-friendly comfort wise. But I think the best way to get more dads baby wearing is just for them to see other dads with their little ones and actually able to do stuff! I think that's a huge selling point for dad's. And seriously, how much cooler does a Beco look than a ridiculous Baby Bjorn? Like poor Daddy's really going to be able to to much with a baby on his tummy and arms and legs flailing everywhere.


----------



## SierraBella

I would love to win a beco!

I think making them in manly colors would help, and using more men in advertisements.


----------



## SFB

I would love a Beco Baby Carrier! My DH has worn our 2 girls on his back with our Ergo. He loves how easy it is to put on and take off. I do as well. Thanks for the opportunity to win such a great prize.


----------



## CelesteRR

I would love to have one of these carriers! My husband is very involved in our son's life and takes care of him to the fullest! I believe letting him know that I need his help and that he is very important in our son's life encourages him to baby wear.


----------



## pipersmama81

I would love to win one of these carriers. My sister in law has one and raves about it. I think dads just want to look cool and the carriers should have designs that appeal to men.


----------



## acdmama

I'm looking for a carrier for my LO due April 16th and my friend swears by her Beco....I'd love one! I agree that sports logos might be a big incentive for dads to babywear! I like that it gives them an opportunity to bond. Mommies get to bf and this would get dads involved more!


----------



## greenbeing

I love it!

To get more men to babywear, show more photos with men and babies! My hubby would always babywear my son, and now with my daughter, he is doing the same!


----------



## havinababy

So easy to use! Would love to have one! Baby wearing is the way to go!


----------



## Manessa

We (my husband and I) would love a Beco! I usually use a ring sling, but my husband is super intimidated by it. He loves to wear our little girl, and I think that this carrier would be perfect!


----------



## Mabycakes

I'd love one of these!!

I think guitar print one would win my husband over!! He never likes wearing my "girly" carriers


----------



## BerryBlues

I would love one of these!


----------



## stardogs

I know my DH often thinks of babywearing as a "woman thing"; perhaps marketing a model designed *specifically* for men would help vs one that can just be "worn by men, too".

Lots of men in the marketing materials in a variety of activities, not just the typical street scenes, perhaps an adjusted design to accommodate wide shoulders and larger statures (maybe even a "beefier" design with wider straps to look more manly lol), plain colors, not just "manly" patterns (think gradients of grey, tan, green, dark blue - my dh is not a pattern fan and once he finds a color he likes, he sticks with it on everything), and some additional technical features like pockets, clips, etc.

Contests are fun too - maybe design one around the male population - picture contest, new design feature contest, most unique use? etc. Freebies with purchase that are techy in nature, related apps?

eta: oooh just thought of another idea: get them out to stores/sites that appeal to guys - I'm thinking something like Think Geek if you can put a fun spin on it.


----------



## SAHMamaof2

I would LOVE one of these, as would my husband. My first son was colicky & anytime he wasn't breastfeeding, he was being worn by my husband in a sling. I think manly prints and designs are the way to go to get men more into babywearing!


----------



## HenningMomma

We would love to win one of these carriers! I have heard such great things about them! My husband would probably be more likely to wear our son(s) if the carrier were camo, digital camo, Air Force tiger stripes, or was hunting camo print. Something that say, "I wear my rugrat but I'm still macho."


----------



## jillysue

it is super easy to mow the lawn or have free hands to play with older sibling! my husband would not wear with the first babe but with the second loved it!! it took a good push to get it on him but then I think he may have worn it more than me!


----------



## meaganday

What a great carrier! I think the best way to get Dad more involved is just to keep the carrier on hand... we've found that it's a really easy way to tote our bean around and it doesn't hurt that we always seem to get good feedback from folks who, I'm guessing, haven't really been exposed to much baby wearing.


----------



## isabelsma

I would love one! I think dh would be more willing to wear our boys if he saw more dads doing it. But a helicopter print would sure help! He loves all things that fly, lol


----------



## mikkidoda

i would love one of these carriers. i think it would bring guys closer to their babies...the mother gets to carrier them for 40 wks, this gives the dads a chance to feel close to them.


----------



## Taiga Trekker

My husband likes to think about all of our little man's first ascents of all the Alaskan mountains we've hiked with him.


----------



## DeerMother

My dc's father wore the babies when I was out and they were little. For him, it was an easy way to keep them happy and a lot easier than trying to hold two babies.


----------



## bodhicitta3

I would love one! I think Men would wear babies more if carriers looked more man-like. It also would help if more men saw men wearing babies in print and media!


----------



## Liea

Seeing your husband babywearing falls into the same realm as watching him vacuum... total foreplay  I would LOVE a beco!


----------



## pharmamom

Oooh.. I'm totally interested! What a great giveaway!


----------



## cicely_m

Ooohhhh.... I've always wanted a Beco!!!

My husband is scared of tying things. He will wear the Ergo, because it buckles. Although he refuses to learn how to do it himself, so I have to strap him in every time.


----------



## mamainflipflops

I would love to win a Beco, so I could share it with my friend and babysitter, who is expecting her 2nd baby this summer. Mine is a must-have and I'd like to share the love.  I think just wearing babies helps spread the word... I get stopped everywhere I go to ask where I got my carrier, how it works, and how I like it. Notice no one asks if HE likes it -- it's obvious by the grin on his sweet face!


----------



## amyjoyce79

I would LOVE to win one or your Beco carriers!

DH is the curious type. I know he wouldn't be able to resist trying it out himself once he's seen me using one. He will also be more likely to wear it out of the house if the colors are neutral!


----------



## iachica

I would love one of these (and so would dh). I think the key to getting them into babywearing is starting them when the baby is young.


----------



## asherraifsmom

I would love to win one! For my husband, the key is a non-girly print, and he's never said this, but he seems to go for my soft structured carrier over my mei tai, i think because it has snaps and buckles and looks more like a backpack than something like a mei tai with loose hanging "sashes". he specifically said he didnt like the ring sling because of the hanging piece of fabric which he thought looked "girly"


----------



## relowski

We would love a Beco Butterfly 2! The print is perfect for our son!


----------



## pisces_goddess

I would LOVE one of these carriers ~ as for making it more "common" for the men to carry the babe = cool prints!


----------



## Roxanne213

I would love a new Beco carrier, my old Ryan Beco has seen better days, it has been used nearly daily for almost 20 months and is well loved! I don't know what I would do without it!
While we were together my partner wore our son a few times in it and found it comfortable even with his back problems and got he many compliments on being a baby wearing daddy. By showing more men wearing the Beco (especially with a back carry) and more unisex prints like Tyler and Ryan would help! Maybe even just pairing Melody or Eden with a teal blue or green instead of lavender!


----------



## lisakatev

We would love to have a carrier! We have an ergo and my husband and I have both loved carrying our daughter. We just got a referral for our daughter in China who we hope to bring home in the next few months. I was thinking about looking at the Beco since my neighbor loves hers. The cool designs might be a great way to bring more dads on board with it too. And certainly if the ads contained more images of men with their babies that would help matters. My husband loves the positive attention he gets from others when they see him carrying her around.

Lisa

Mama to Kate, 14 months and waiting for Lucy in China, 15 months.


----------



## sophies mom

a cool print is sure to win over any dad, plus, baby wearing is sexy!


----------



## St. Margaret

My hubby would love this! We already think beco is the best for dads because the wrap just seems to work better with my curves but he wears both kids in our becos. I think lots of exposure, good prints, and maybe some celebritidaddies out there being gifted one/wearing them would help.


----------



## sweetpea8973

I would love to wear my new baby in this carrier & I had no problem with my boyfriend wearing our first baby, he didn't want to let him go!!


----------



## grateful108

We would love one of these. Pick me pick me. My husband would like more guy designs. He did like the skull and crossbones pattern.


----------



## PhloxFlamingo22

I would love a Beco! An SSC would be a big help and encourage my H to wear her more often. We looked at the Gemini but now that I SAH we can't afford a new carrier.

He loves the closeness she gets with him when we're out and about. He also likes having his arms free and her head close enough to kiss. Unfortunately, he only feels comfortable with the Bjorn (it was gifted) so I don't let him wear her that often.

I think men would be more apt to babywear if there were more masculine prints or solid color choices. H has said quite a few times that he will not wear her in anything feminine patterned. I think we also need to see more celebrity men wearing babies. I know Neil Patrick Harris has been seen wearing his baby in a Moby but we haven't seen enough men babywear yet!


----------



## kellip

I would love to win one of these, I wear my baby all the time, and you don't see too many Beco's around here. I would love to use one and spread the word about them!!

I think just seeing more men wearing their babies would get men on board. For sure in advertising, like with men hiking, at the zoo, mowing the lawn (!?), I don't know just doing stuff while wearing their baby lol I know my husband likes to wear our son while out in the yard working.


----------



## tracecc

*Beco Baby Carrier enter me in your contest! It would be a great turn around to win one of these for me. *

I think men would like some manly style in order to wear baby carriers more, mabye make some carriers with some manly themes on them.


----------



## kimmom

I would LOVE to win a BECO too!! My husband will wear baby on his back, I think more men need to!!


----------



## smellyann82

would love one! dh was convinced by the fact that we could again go hiking!


----------



## cmsilvauf

I would love to add a BECO to my baby wearing collection and I'm sure my hubby would love to try it too! For him a big part of babywearing is the wonderful bonding opportunity it creates from the time the baby is a newborn all through the toddler and early preschool years. He loves it! He usually wears and Ergo but has been interested in the BECO for a while so it would be a special gift for him for sure!


----------



## Dawnelle Gordon

I would love to win these BECO baby carriers. I think more men would wear baby carriers if they came in more masculine designs and/even have way to have sports emblems on them.


----------



## Wildflowers

I would love to have one of these carriers!! To get a man to babywear, simply tell him that the ladies love it, and will think he's hot...He won't be able to resist the potential ego boost!








Michelle in Atlanta


----------



## spooknrun

I would love a Beco!

As for men, my husband is very broad-shouldered and most carriers don't fit him. So maybe larger men's sizes??


----------



## Holly Jackson

I have always wanted one! They look very handy and comfortable for your kiddo.


----------



## Kannef

I would love to own a Beco, and winning one would be even better! I don't have much advice for Dads babywearing b/c my husband was all for it for the short time we were able to babywear our 1st (until he got back-breakingly heavy). Hoping we'll do more with our 2nd (on the way).


----------



## Sparklebug

This would be a perfect carrier for our family, it's much more GN than mine 

One of the greatest ways to encourage men to babywear, IMO, is by showing them other babywearing men! My DH loves seeing other daddies out and about wearing their babies. I also think it's awesome to see!


----------



## freyja137

I would *love* one of these carriers.

I think more men would wear carriers if they were a bit easier for two people to use the same one - so perhaps some sort of interchangeable body that goes on relatively inexpensive straps that can be more custom tailored? Something where it wouldn't take very long to switch between bodies that fit mom and dad to a t! This might eliminate or at least lessen frustration due to not using the carrier very often (which can happen if the device needs to be highly adjusted between users and uses). (I'm lucky, though - dh loves wearing our kid!)


----------



## sgeiger

I would love one!! I am still using a Beco for my 19 month old, very heavy child. It saves my life by making everything so convenient, and freeing my hands to help my older girl, and it saves my back and shoulders too! My husband would use it if I hadn't bought one that had flowers on it - he thinks it is too girly. Hopefully I'll win one with a more masculine fabric!


----------



## HumboldtLeaky

My partner needs this! He insists on carrying our daughter wherever we go. Shortly after our daughter was born, I shared a great article on baby wearing that was published in Mothering. He was sold!


----------



## mmeoiseau

Oh, I would be so happy to win this!

To encourage men I think two things would help: more men in the advertisements and easy adjustability so it's simple to switch between parents.


----------



## princessliak

I would love to have this carrier. My son's grandfather could more easily carry and bond this way. It can be difficult for grandparents to carry young kids comfortably, but your carrier would make it easier on their joints and safer!


----------



## SWhite

I would love one of these! I made my DH a ringsling with guitar phrases all over it. I think if the carriers came in 'manly' prints, fabrics, etc men might be more inclined to participate in the joy of babywearing!


----------



## snowbunee

I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE a new Beco Butterfly 2 for both me and my significant other! We had an older Beco with our first 2 that I lovingly passed on to a dear friend right before finding out we were pregnant with the 3rd baby girl! Daddy would love to carry his daughters with something that is easy to use, such as a Beco. An idea he had for helping to promote more men to wear, is to have a cover with his favorite football team to put over the girly or baby designs that most carriers come in. He's not into flowers or butterflies just like he's not into boats and trucks (like most little boy prints have). If there was a Dallas Cowboy logo on there, he would find ANY excuse to wear our baby!! LOL...


----------



## BryMama

Of course, we would love to own a Beco too!! A couple of my new mama friends just got Becos for their babies, and love them.

I agree, that colors and patterns that won't make Daddies blush are great, and ease of use is big for my husband. He hates multitudes of straps and maneuevers needed with some carriers. Summer time will certainly bring more opportunities for my son and daddy to hang out outside- I love the idea of babywearing while grilling!


----------



## Jmraynard

I would be too excited to win one of these!

I think one of the keys to get men to babywear is to make the carrier look "cool," which often means more of a techy feel than what is available in most carriers. My husband would wear our son in the Baby Bjorn and in a Kelty Kids backpack. Also, my husband tends to prefer solids to prints and is more likely to use something if it is black or in a distant second, navy blue. However, since I like the prints and prefer bright colors, we have a conflict and it costs more than we can afford to buy each carrier in two colors...maybe there's a way to make a reversible one? He would also like more interesting/masculine styling. He suggests brushed aluminum clips/clasps (or better yet, titanium), some silver piping and a fabric that looks like carbon fiber rather than canvas. It would also be nice to have a way to mark each parent's "setting" on a carrier. We have a Boba, which I like, but had I realized the harness in the Butterfly to aid in back carrying, I would have bought that one instead...I went with the print I preferred because I didn't realize this advantage. The main issue I have with the Boba is that I need to have it perfectly adjusted in order for our son's weight to be distributed such that it does not strain my shoulders...this is a feat I have only been able to accomplish once since it needs to be loosened each time to get my son on my back (though to be fair, I haven't really gotten into it because I live in Michigan and I bought the carrier in February and I don't have a baby wearing coat, so perhaps I need more practice, but I digress...) My point is that I'm reluctant to have my husband use the Boba because I don't want him to mess up the adjustments that can be left in place. So, if there were a way to easily mark your settings, without permanently altering the carrier, it would be handy. Also, perhaps a pocket large enough for a diaper and some wipes (if you think it's hard to get a man to babywear, imagine how hard it is to get a man to babywear and tote around a diaper bag, which limits mobility on daddy-baby outings.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

I think the short term fix is certainly trying to make babywearing meet our society's standards of what masculinity is, ie. the patterns, colors, features. However I think the long term fix is changing how our society view's a father's role in parenting. I think we need to change the idea that wearing a baby is somehow a maternal thing, and also even that for a man to like something it has to be camouflaged. It probably starts with teaching our sons from a young age that there are no such thing as manly colors or girly colors.. that there is no such thing as something a man shouldn't do -- like carry a baby around in a carrier. Reading all these posts has made me really thankful to have a partner who doesn't believe in gender rules like that. I think how you grow up makes a big difference, because his mom is from Korea, where it was very normal to wear a baby all the time. He also doesn't have any of those preconceptions about colors or patterns. I think as moms, its important we teach our sons that these taboos are just that.. taboos.

I also thought it was a really good idea, that a previous poster had, to emphasize how great babywearing is for helping a dad bond with the baby. Also just more education overall about how beneficial it is for the baby. Overall we just really need to get away from these stupid cultural stigmas about what is manly and what isn't.


----------



## frogautumn

Becos are the best!


----------



## coraljean

I would love one!

To get more men to babywear, I would advertise in men's magazines!


----------



## teamhendrix

We would love one of these carriers. I've been researching them and you guys have a fantastic reputation.

I think the visual images of men carrying babies have the most impact. But the ease of use factor is a must once you get them through the door...adjustability is huge. If it isn't comfortable, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## lisabelcher

Would love to win.

Ads featuring men and having samples available at retail outlets to try on would both encourage men to babywear. Variety of gender-neutral colors would help too.


----------



## sarasmiles1107

I'd love one of these carriers! I think men would be more apt to bw if the carriers were more masculine, like the print on this one, and advertisements showed more men bwing.


----------



## Mreillyhogan

I love wearing our girls and have been through many carriers to get the most comfortable ones. I think team logos would be good but probably too much to get the rights, so maybe more sports designs that go across most of the carrier. While wearing I've actually had great feedback from others and maybe have just not noticed the laughs that someone else mentioned. I see an ad campaign with men carrying and just going about everyday life, I mean I feel like i see a lot of men with Bjorn's, it's just about getting more people to know why Becos are so much better for the kids and more versatile. And yes, I would love one.


----------



## MujerMamaMismo

A really excellent way to encourage men to babywear more would be to find a male celebrity/sports star babywearing ambassador. Perhaps this could be done by Beco in their advertising. A PSA on the benefits of babywearing with a handful of celebs and normal parents too would be amazing,....but I'm a bit of a dreamer like that! Noah Wyle comes to mind but there must be someone more current out there...?

My DP and I agree that a Beco is our ideal carrier and we'd love one. Our DS has a very long torso and we always worry a bit with him on our backs in the Ergo carrier but we wouldn't have to worry about it with a Beco.


----------



## hasya

I would love to get a carrier. Get the husband jealous of the adoring looks the baby gives me when in the carrier. He wants to carry her too. He loves it now.

MMM, I think I remember seeing a picture of Orlando Bloom babywearing. I don't remember exactly, but that's the image that comes to mind.


----------



## Disco Infiltrator

I would love one of these carriers. I don't know a good way to get men to babywear, except to make it more the norm in general and then make MANLY carriers.


----------



## Daphne Thomas

What a great opportunity! I would love to win one! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Kirsie123

I would love to win of course.

My husband loves to help me out and clean baby wearing. I am a work at home mom and sometimes I just don't get it all done so he helps out (he also works). He will plop Dylan in the carrier and vacuum the whole house. I think getting men to wear babies more should be with not only word of mouth and moms showing dad hey look it is really easy, but also with photos of dads wearing babies in magazines etc. I think if more men saw other men doing it they would say, "Oh okay." I think men are easier than we give them credit sometimes. Most really don't read the magazines but the women do and if they showed them pictures of men vacuuming while wearing their babies, or walking the dog while wearing the baby etc they might realize how easy it really was and how much the babies really enjoy being worn.  It is more a show and tell with men. I think.

My husband is pretty much a watch and see kind of guy he watched me do it, he saw our child liked it and he followed suit. At least once a week he now wears him and cleans.


----------



## haleyelianasmom

I would love one of these and so would dh!

He loves wearing the kids on long hikes, while doing the dishes, and used to wear our older daughter mowing the lawn and doing outdoor work. First of all, I think dads need to know that you can keep on carrying a child past infancy (so many people seem to use bjorns and the kid is too heavy very early because it is uncomfortable). My husband just got started wearing our older daughter more often when she was 1 and he wore her up to about 3. That is also the time that she could go longer between nursing sessions so it was easier for her to be with dad. I like babywearing to enter people's scope of possibilities. Focusing on the ease of use compared to srollers is a big plus, too. My husband was so thrilled when we wore our daughter to a big outdoor even that was very crowded and none of the shops were even allowing strollers in. It would have been SO hard maneuvering a stroller through the crowds and then parking it to take a break inside shops whith a grabby toddler running around. So much easier to keep her contained in a carrier. Also, it is great for being attentive to a baby. Babies need human touch, not to have a carseat or stroller jostled. Everyone's happy when baby's not screaming and I've seen way too many babies ignored in car seats for hours on end. Guys can get their exercise in by wearing baby for long walks and can even have dance parties with the kids while wearing baby. And carriers like Becos are very dad-friendly and masculine looking. My husband would love to get one of these as a gift this year


----------



## puzzleRN

One of these would be perfect with a new baby on the way and two toddlers to chase after.

I think more men in advertisements doing normal things while baby wearing and not just looking like fancy models would encourage more men to babywear. Non-feminine patterns and easy adjustability between parents are also key.


----------



## AmandaInNYC

I would love to win one of these!! To get more men to babywear I think it is important for the woman to tell him how incredibly sexy it is to see him like that. My husband wore our son from the beginning. He didn't care what the carrier looked like, he just wanted to be close to his boy!


----------



## bugscout5

I would love to try a Beco because the way they are shaped makes them look like they would be more comfortable than other ssc's. The only way my guy would use a carrier is if was plain black.


----------



## forestlakemama

My husband and I both love babywearing. We've done it with all 3 of our girls. My husband and I would love to try one of these carriers!


----------



## stanadoula

We have a Beco & LOVE it! My husband uses it all the time. I think he would really enjoy this print. Dads should totally try babywearing. It really gives them a chance to have intimate time with the baby & bond. It's a very healthy thing for everyone.


----------



## Elpaw

I would love one of these carriers! My hubby wears my youngest most of the time!


----------



## HannahMR

My husband loved to wear the homemade carrier i made ... a Beco would be even more perfect!


----------



## hummingbirdgirl

we would love one of these - babywearing men is SEXY!!!! that's usually reason enough for a man to do something.  however, its also such a wonderful way to create an intimate bonding space with their little one that men stereotypically are left out of. and - another practical reason for men: they can be on the move, doing things they love to do, hands free, while enjoying the activity with their wee one.


----------



## nwgirl

I'm not sure how my husband got started with babywearing...but he was really into it. Whenever all three of us were together he would almost always be the one wearing our son in an ergo or beco up until he was 2.5 (because he's always been a big kid and just got too heavy after a while). I think the best thing about babywearing for my husband was that it was a way for him to be outside with our son from when he was very small. When he was a baby my husband would walk with him outside and he would fall asleep even if he was crying. It became a way for my husband to soothe our son, I guess you could almost say it became his version of nursing. My son became very attached to being worn by his Daddy. My husband had time and his hands free when babywearing to work on projects outside around our house.

I think that babywearing is essential for all Dads because it is a great way to bond with their little one's, it gives them an important tool for soothing kiddos without the help of Mom, and it saves their backs by not straining by carrying baby/toddler around in arms all the time. Emphasizing any of these points would get a lot of fathers to think about giving babywearing a shot.

We would love a beco butterfly for our second child who is due to arrive any day. The big brother would greatly approve of the helicopter pattern.


----------



## MrsJez

Ooh! maybe if I win one I'll finally get pregnant again!


----------



## mrs.t

I would love one of these carriers! Beco is amazing 

I think as long as a carrier looks manly, Dads would be willing to give it a try. Men should like Beco carriers because they allow for the back carry, which I think appeals to Dad's tired back when the child gets heavier and into the "carry me" stage.


----------



## jbgrizz

I would love one of these carriers. I am looking for a new one for the newest little one due in June.


----------



## kmama

Have heard lots of good things about the Beco carrier and would love to win one and try it out for myself!

I think the main thing we need need is more visibility of men using carriers- in real life, in magazines, in movies/TV and in advertising. I think it is also helpful that carrier companies are using more masculine styles, both through design and color/fabric.

I think my dh would wear this one


----------



## anabellee

I would *love* one of these! I think, encourage more men to baby wear, carriers need to be built to fit ALL men. my husband has extremely broad shoulders and chest and a lot of the SSC's aren't comfy for him (or the babe being squished into his back or chest)


----------



## rayfay

would love to win one of these!!

my husband loves to wear our babies, but definitely more adjustability would help him feel more comfortable!!


----------



## marycwilmes

I'd love one.


----------



## Rodeo Mama

We would love to have one of these to add to our stash or possibly give to my sisters hubby for when their new baby is born. 

I think one of the best ways to get dads interested in babywearing is for them to see the benefits firsthand. My DH started wearing our kids when he saw how calming it was. Also, more gender neutral prints are always good. DH loves his Didy Geckos wrap.


----------



## mhemingson

These are really cute and would be great to win one. In my experience with my husband patience was the key. He needed me to help him learn how to do the carrier and how to put our child in it. Once I explained how much more comfortable it is and easy on your back, be was game to try it right away!


----------



## kdsher02

Would love to win one of these Beco carriers! My husband loves to wear our three month old, and when our 1st grader was smaller he proudly wore him in a backpack carrier! His suggestion? "Man up and be a man!" Translation: Real men wear their kids, and end up with compassionate adults!


----------



## Suntan

Awesome! What a great looking carrier and I would love one! What a wonderful opportunity for dads to bond with their babies! Mamas get all the cuddly nursing time and a carrier like this gives dad that chance too!


----------



## Natralee

My husband recommend making more styles in male or no gender specific patters. He doesn't like butterflies, flowers , but does like trees, dark colors and shapes.


----------



## LindyV

My husband and I love babywearing! He wears our daughter almost everyday. We already have a Beco but I wouldn't mind another one We both love the Beco Butterfly because not only is it egornomic, BUT it's easy to pass her back and forth. I wear her when she needs to nurse and then daddy takes her. Before we had the Beco Butterfly, we would go out with multiple wraps and slings. He would usually wear a wrap (like a Moby) and I would use a ring sling or pouch. We looked like a walking demo for babywearing. With the Beco, we just grab that and we are good to go! As for men babywearing, I think it's a really good way for fathers to bond. My hubby was all on board from the start. In fact he wore her before I did and in a PINK FLORAL pouch!!! http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=239175&id=1425099649#!/photo.php?fbid=1607275788192&set=a.1607113744141.239175.1425099649&theater I think being exposed to babywearing via all natural parenting groups and classes (such as the babywearing class we took at our local CD store http://www.zoolikins.com/phoenix-arizona-baby-gift-store.html ) helps a lot as does seeing other men babywearing (like at our neighborhood Wholefoods) and in movies like The Hangover (my hubby has the shirt with that scene on it- he often wears it under the carrier lol). Also having lots of carriers to try helped a lot. He didn't like pouches past the newborn stage and has always disliked ring slings. However he loves wraps, meitais and soft structured carriers (aka our Beco).


----------



## wennerk

Oh how I long for a baby carrier like this! They are so much better for long outdoor hikes than a ring sling. In order to get my husband to babywear (he swears that's what his hands are for), I think I need to have a second baby and then leave him at home with the babe and the toddler and a list of chores to complete while I take some me-time. Maybe then he'd think about keeping the baby close and getting some work done?? He's seen me wear one and knows how content I am, but I just can't seem to get him to try it.


----------



## giggleygaily

this looks wonderful! i think my husband would love to wear my son using this.


----------



## APvegmama

I would love to loan this out to doula clients. I want to help more dads babywear!


----------



## missmarg

We're planning for baby #2. My husband loved wearing our first child when he was tiny. We would go for long family walks with the baby on his belly. It was almost a pride thing that he did it.

We would love one of these carriers for baby number 2.


----------



## jpm-atx

I have one borrowed right now from our local babywearers group and love to have one to keep! The Beco is my favorite carrier so far!


----------



## everydayMommy

I'd love to win this! I have two boys (the younger is 5 months and the older will be 2 in July) so we'd love the boy-friendly print.

I have an original Beco, which is fantastic, but we'd like something that allows baby to face out, too, not just in. Plus it would be great to have two, so we could each wear one!

As for encouraging men to wear babies...I don't know, my husband is a pretty "manly" guy in all the traditional ways, but he's been all for baby-wearing from the get-go. I DID refrain from picking one of the pretty prints and instead bought a brown one, knowing he wouldn't wear pink flowers in public.

He has complained that the Beco requires a bit too much flexibility for putting on when he's alone, especially regarding fastening and adjusting the back strap. Men in general are less flexible than women, so maybe you could put some thought into making the back strap easier to reach?


----------



## dmharriso

Oh, I would love one of these Beco carriers. One way to get dads to wear baby more might be to have them wear baby to sleep or for a nap by takihg a walk through the neighborhood. I have also brought baby to dad's work during lunch hour with a carrier so they could take an afternoon walk and spend some quality time together. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bearbug

I would love one of these carriers! My husband loves to wear our child. I think more men would be inclined to wear their child if they were educated on baby wearing. Also, seeing other men, whether in ads or just out.


----------



## stephaneff

I need one!

My husband will use the mai tie when I need a break. I don't know what would work for other men. It has to be easy and a color that wouldn't attract too much attention.


----------



## 4midablemama

Oh, how I would love to win one of these! I've had a loaner Ergo for several months, and I am about to have to return it; I have been in the depths of despair about having to drag the stroller everywhere again, especially since I have been reduced to a very, very small car since the last time I had to use it.

As for how to get more men to wear their babies, I think it boils down to one thing; KEEP IT SIMPLE. Men don't like to stop for directions, and by the same token, the don't want to have to ask their wives for help getting the baby carrier on, especially when they are out in public.


----------



## chewynotcrunchy

I would *love* a Beco!!! I think men would be more likely to babywear with more adjustablity in the fit- especially the chest and shoulders.


----------



## johannasonja

i second the camouflage or just keep it plain and simple for guys. We love to weat our children, i don't even need a stroller not for the children anyway, only for diapers and snacks. I would love to win this Beco!


----------



## MamieCole

Have never tried a Beco. Would love the chance.

I think more dads would wear their babes if the carriers were made for them in terms of size, comfort, color, etc.


----------



## monkeymoomomma

With number two on the way, and knowing he is a boy--we would love to win this handsome Beco! My husband is a champion babywearer. It all started with buying him his "own" pouch sling when our daughter was tiny (in a nice manly gray)...and considering his opinion in the fabric/color of every subsequent purchase.


----------



## ciaocourtney

I would love one of these gorgeous carriers. My idea for increasing babywearing awareness is to have some scheduled baby-wearing events in public parks all over the country. It could be sponsored with food and booths or as simple as a group of babywearers showing up one place at the same time to say hello to each other and raise awareness to those watching!


----------



## eli's mama

I would LOVE one of these carriers. I think that having a carrier that adjusts easily would encourage my husband to babywear more often. He is a willing baby wearer but every carrier we have is adjusted for me and he is a lot bigger when he wants to help out it takes forever to make all the adjustments.


----------



## mrsdocmartin

I would love one! As far as getting more men to babywear, I'm not sure. Maybe more advertisements in male dominated media?


----------



## dlamis

I would love a Beco!

I love our carrier that is reversible- cute print on one side and solid black for my husband.


----------



## camprunner

I would love to win this! My huhusband would prefer a plain solid color carrier (which the Beco does come in  ) that is put on in one simple step with few adjustments. He also would want the baby to be very secure.


----------



## SaraH21

This would be wonderful for our second baby due in June! I think a range of sizes and neutral colors are great for babywearing dads. My husband was great about wearing our daughter to do lots of things at home and out and about!


----------



## Sarah Shabaan

This carrier is great - my husband would love the helicopters! He wants something easier than the wrap - he thinks it's akward and is less likely to use it.


----------



## aumismommy

We would love a Beco! It would actually be for my husband! We have one other carrier that we leave the settings on my "size" but he just saw the Beco and loves it! He think that the carriers are awesome and loves wearing our son...he carried him a lot when our son was first born because he said "she carried him for 41 weeks, I get to carry him now!" I loved it, it was so sweet to see them bond. When I was reading about baby wearing and attachment parenting I would always share information with him - he loved it as a way to be involved - all the breastfeeding and labor/delivery mainly applied to me, but this one he was all over!


----------



## mcnham

I would love one of the Beco Baby carriers. Baby boy #3 needs something new.

My husband has worn all 3 of our boys at one point or another. He knows how calming it is for the baby, and makes life easier when you are out and about.

After the movie, "The Hangover", came out, it seemed I was seeing baby wearing men everywhere. Granted it was that front facing carrier, but I thought anything was an improvement. Maybe if men knew how hot they look wearing their babies they would do it more!


----------



## mom2OandG

I'd love to win one!

as far as men... I can only say, my husband would probably LOVE a University of Michigan one!!! I'm sure other's would love their college of choice!


----------



## theetieri

It would be awesome to get this carrier! My brother is graduating from Warrant Officer school and will be a helicopter pilot for the U.S. Army this summer...it would be really cool to wear my baby in this to his graduation!!!

More men in ads would be great, but maybe you could put an ipod hook-up on the carrier. men love gadgets . or maybe a print that has a tie on it, like those cute embroidered onesies on etsy....


----------



## morr0226

I would love a Beco! We have 11-week old twin sons and I think a great way to get men to babywear is to show them how much easier it makes everything. My husband wasn't sold on it until he saw how he could still be close to one of the boys and still move around the house and get things done.


----------



## luckymomma23

I want it! I want it! Awesome carriers. Good luck to all!


----------



## jandhp4ever

I Would LOVE one of these carriers! My husband definately has no problem wearing our daughter, we just fight over which one of us get's all the attention from her cuteness! hehe But I would say my husband would love sports themed, like his favorite football team logo or something!


----------



## Sarah Bowers

Oh, wow! I would LOVE one of these carriers!

Men, these days, are more often being portrayed as being sexy for showing their emotional side by being caring and sentimental dads. Babywearing is no different. Guys see other guys doing it, and being admired for it, and they in turn take that extra step to join in.


----------



## AJ1093

Baby wearing for men gives the opportunity for Dad & baby to bond, and can give Mom a much needed break : )


----------



## haren.13

My hubby would wear our babies in the baby carrier when he played Wii Sports ~ rocked them right to sleep! We'd love a Beco for our new little baby that is coming in August!


----------



## Princessenoire

Oh how I would love one!

I think more men could be utilized in advertising and that could boost rates. I know my husband puts our babies in a carrier and then plays video games!


----------



## saralm

How exciting!


----------



## kitikatuka

I would love to win one of these great carriers! My husband only occasionally wears our baby - I think making sure the carrier is available in a bigger size to fit bigger men would help. Also very neutral color options and seeing advertising that features men would be huge.


----------



## Mika

I would love this for the hubby & baby. I only own slings and he isn't willing to try one of those. He's a body-builder, so a carrier that could would fit his body style as well as his clothing style would be a great incentive, I think.


----------



## Shyloh

My husband loves carrying our dd everywhere! Would love to win one of these.


----------



## jdubisar

I wouldn't just "like" to win one of these... I'd LOVE to win one of these for my husband!!!

My DH has been fabulous with wearing our now 8 month old son! In part, I am sure that it helps that he has his own carrier, sized and fitted in a style/color just for him and that is kept in his truck for easy availability. But personally, I think he loves all of the attention when he babywears! Daddy wearing a baby?? Talk about a people magnet!!  People come up to coo over the baby and DH is just beaming as the proud daddy! It also gives him the chance to have snuggletime while running errands without trying to contain a wiggly, squirming octopus (saving his arms and shoulders from exhaustion!). And he loves it when DS falls asleep nestled in the carrier ~ kind of a bonus for both of them since DS rarely sleeps without being nursed down.


----------



## LeighPF

My husband needed to choose his carrier based on what fit him.


----------



## rmiller1217

Of COURSE, I would love to win one of these carriers. Like others have said, more "manly" prints may encourage daddies. Camo, sports theme, plaids, stripes, etc. Pockets, hooks, etc to put wallets, iPods, phones, sunglasses etc. (If it could come with a cupholder, my hubby would be sold - LOL) Pictures on the site of men babywearing, and securing some celebrity dads to show up in People magazine wearing their little ones. My husband is a big guy, and the biggest problem we have had with carriers is that they often do not fit his large frame.


----------



## mimihol

I would love this Beco carrier!!!! My husband especially loves to wear the babies when we go fishing and hiking. I think you are doing a great job with the colors and quality of the carriers, keep it up.


----------



## neener61

I think more men would wear babies if the styles were more plain. Mine hubby would want one made of Carhartt!! Either way you make beautiful carriers and would love to win one!


----------



## Code Name Mama

Thank you for the chance to win!

I just asked my husband why he was so quick to wear our son. He said that using a carrier was easier than using his arms; he liked to have his hands free. So I'd appeal to men's practical sides and show all of the things they can do while holding a (quiet) content baby.


----------



## WCMOM

I'd love to win a Beco! My husband would wear our daughter on his back for long hikes. It helped him lose his "baby weight" and really helped the two of them bond. Now he's been wearing our infant son. I think the more a carrier feels like 'gear" the more appealing it is to most men. Adjustable buckles, tough fabrics, functionality.


----------



## Carysmama

I would love to win a Beco! My husband will love the helicopters! I think manly prints and sporty breathable fabrics will attract men. My husband loved to wear our daughter when she was smaller but he has back problems so he needs a supportive carrier. He wore her because he wanted to connect with her in delicate, caring, comforting way.


----------



## addjewelry

I would love to win one of these! I love the helicopter design. Men need to know how sexy they look when they are babywearing!


----------



## amags

We would love one of these! Our baby was so soothed by the carrier when she was a newborn; I think carrying her allowed my husband to bond with and comfort her, give mama a much-needed break and also built his confidence as a parent.


----------



## jhoerth

I love Becos! They are the greatest carrier out there. I just think that showing guys all that they can do while wearing a carrier, especially one that isn't "girly" looking would get anyone to do it.


----------



## Miyelani

My husband looks at baby carrying as his way to comfort, as he doesn't have nummies! He steadily carried our daughter in the first style Beco until she was 3 1/2. We are expecting our second, a boy, and my husband ( who is a pilot) would be delighted to use this carrier!!! He always needed help with getting our daughter into the older style carrier. The newer style looks easy to use and he is excited about the design changes.


----------



## LiLStar

I encourage my dh to babywear, by handing him the sling and telling him, I'm tired, its YOUR turn  I have to help him get it on though.. hopefully he'll learn soon. Would love one of these! Very daddy-friendly print


----------



## cherticek

Hi,

I would LOVE to win one of these carriers! I'm due with my first in June  I am trying to psych my husband up for babywearing- I think he likes the idea of having the baby on his back like a backpack....To make him more likely to wear the baby, I think I have to get a solid color- not sure he'd wear the cute patterns (although I love them).


----------



## ladybug11780

I want to win a carrier!

I agree with a previous poster. I think my husband would wear our toddler if it had Yankees or Jets symbols on it.


----------



## Colleen Pierre

I would surely love this carrier! I love Beco because their products are great. I have a Beco Butterfly that I use almost every day, but it is too girly for my husband to use. I definitely think he would use something like this with the ultra cool helicopters! The one thing that would encourage more men is to see other men (especially celebrities) wearing babies.


----------



## mamaunfurling

I would LOVE to win one of these carriers! I had a Beco but lost it in our house fire earlier this year. It was a 4th Gen, too. Boo!

I think the biggest thing that might help more guys with babywearing would be to show more guys wearing in promotional and website based photos, and maybe a range of instructional youtube videos showcasing another guy giving a how-to on wearing the baby.


----------



## tracymom1

ohhh I would love one of these! I think men would be more apt to babywear if there were carriers designed for them - their build, height, colors that are more masculine, etc...


----------



## kateirene

these carriers are so amazing... our first baby is due at the end of april, and my boyfriend is dying to wear the baby, but we haven't been able to find the perfect one. i think this is it!


----------



## elinana

I would love to try a Beco carrier. My husband has always liked babywearing...He thinks it's really cool! Just don't buy anything too girly coloured or style (like a sling) and you will get your husband to try it!


----------



## swell_mel

I would like one! I'm due in June! I think to encourage more dads to babywear it would be helpful to see more advertising with men babywearing. Or modeling pics on sites... just some way for them to see it on themselves in a way.


----------



## melichurchill

I totally agree with the camo print!! My hubby would proudly wear camo print  I'd love to have a new Beco!


----------



## sept04mama

We would love this so much!

My hubby likes everything he reads on "geek dad" advertise there!


----------



## doctorerin

I'm about to be a new mom and would like to know which carrier is best. My husband and I both plan to carry baby a LOT int he carrier, so I would love to have one that others think is stylish and comfy. As for other men, I think as much as men can grow up, mature and be confident in who they are, there would be no question as to whether they would use a baby carrier to carry their children...so here's to the complete development and maturing of all men!


----------



## nicolerenee515

OMG so cool. Manly colors and easy to use


----------



## vrclay

I've always wanted on of these but it is out of our budget. I think an easy to use buck type carrier is best for dads. I also help putting the child in it.


----------



## Jwa620

Oohh


----------



## Jwa620

Oohh


----------



## Jwa620

R


----------



## Jwa620

R


----------



## beachnbaby

I have been researching carriers. The Beco gets rave reviews! I would love to have one! I think my husband would like the Beco, too, because it evenly distributes the weight of the baby.


----------



## emarch636

We are a babywearing family!







Currently, my husband uses a Baby Bjorn with our infant, but it would be great for him to have something easy to use, like the Beco, and to be able to use it for years ahead (instead of just months, like with the Bjorn). I think that one hindrance to men wearing carriers is the fact that some of them take too much brainpower to wear. The other hindrance, for people such as my husband who is 6'4", is that many of the carriers don't fit as well on men as they do on women. If we can make it easy, and make it comfortable, more men will be more likely to "wear" their babies.

We would love to win one of the Becos!


----------



## Megan Grant

I would love to win one of these! My ideas to get more men to wear their babies.....just explain the ease! My husband would much rather pack the baby carrier around than a stroller. Also price, carriers and slings are usually cheaper than the nice strollers. Also, helps keep them in shape, especially as the baby gets bigger and heavier.

Thanks!


----------



## Jwa620

Oohh! I'd love to win this! I think for men using a carrier (for DH anyway) the simpler, the better.


----------



## PAgreenmama

i would love to win one of these! i'm not sure how to encourage other men to babywear... my husband loved wearing our daughter!


----------



## Jwa620

Oohh! I'd love to win this! I think for men using a carrier (for DH anyway) the simpler, the better.


----------



## Jwa620

Oohh! I'd love to win this! I think for men using a carrier (for DH anyway) the simpler, the better.


----------



## snowangel182

We would love to have a beco baby carrier. We have a few other baby carriers (a Maya wrap, an Ergo, and a Moby) and my husband doesn't use them very often, while I can't live without them! I just talked with my husband, and he said it's definitely an "image" related thing for most men. His suggestions were to place ads in places where men look, cycling magazines like Velonews (road biking), Mt Bike Magazines, Snowboarding Magazines, etc. When I was pregnant he left MOST of the baby gear selections up to me to research and select. The few times he actually took over and did research and showed an interest in products, it was because he'd heard about them on www.mtbr.com in the "cycling with family" forums. Because of these other dads talking about the gear they used with their little ones, we are now the proud owners of a Chariot Carrier, an I-Bert child bike seat, a Strider brand "pre-bike", and a few other gear head type baby items. If a few men on community forums started the conversation, maybe babywearing would catch fire with the menfolk?? Sooooo, if you advertise (and show photos of men wearing their babes (or toddlers)) it will creep into their subconscious, and when their partners suggest wearing the baby they will jump at the chance because it's been "normalized" by having all the advertising exposure. I've seen articles in BackPacker magazine where they show photos of fathers carrying their babies in structured backpacks out in the woods, and you don't even give it a second thought because you've seen so many men wearing the babies in these backpacks. Eventually it will be same with the beco type carriers. I know my hubby has worn our daughter in our Ergo only a few times but he says it's uncomfortable, but he will wear her in the sling around the house and at the grocery store because it fits him well. You might need a bunch of male testers to wear your product on a daily basis for a few weeks and then give you fit/comfort feedback. Whew, sorry, that was long winded and rather poorly written, but in my defense, we arn't sleeping through the night yet! : )


----------



## avagoodale

I love these carriers- really want to try one. More images in the media of men wearing babies I think would help to make it the norm.


----------



## JShaver

I would absolutely love to own a Beco! My husband has never hesitated to wear both of our babies. I think he immediately latched on to the idea that wearing our babies meant not loading and unloading (not to mention pushing) bulky, awkward strollers. We both like to hike so it was the natural choice for us to wear our children. They are up high so they can see the same sights and sounds that we are seeing. I think more pictures of men babywearing would help to encourage men to wear their babies. Also, keep up the good work with expanding to more male friendly patterns or gender neutral colors. When we were in the market for a carrier a couple of years back, the only options out there for something both my husband and I could wear was green or black.


----------



## JShaver

I would absolutely love to own a Beco! My husband has never hesitated to wear both of our babies. I think he immediately latched on to the idea that wearing our babies meant not loading and unloading (not to mention pushing) bulky, awkward strollers. We both like to hike so it was the natural choice for us to wear our children. They are up high so they can see the same sights and sounds that we are seeing. I think more pictures of men babywearing would help to encourage men to wear their babies. Also, keep up the good work with expanding to more male friendly patterns or gender neutral colors. When we were in the market for a carrier a couple of years back, the only options out there for something both my husband and I could wear was green or black.


----------



## JShaver

I would absolutely love to own a Beco! My husband has never hesitated to wear both of our babies. I think he immediately latched on to the idea that wearing our babies meant not loading and unloading (not to mention pushing) bulky, awkward strollers. We both like to hike so it was the natural choice for us to wear our children. They are up high so they can see the same sights and sounds that we are seeing. I think more pictures of men babywearing would help to encourage men to wear their babies. Also, keep up the good work with expanding to more male friendly patterns or gender neutral colors. When we were in the market for a carrier a couple of years back, the only options out there for something both my husband and I could wear was green or black.


----------



## nursesinpublic

That carrier looks like something my husband would finally wear! The Baby Bjorn and the Moby Wrap just haven't been very appealing to him, so it would be so tremendous if we won this. It looks extremely comfortable and masculine, which are musts to encourage dads to babywear. Perhaps Beco could do licensed designs (NASCAR, football)... but not sure if it would be the right market, but I guess that's the point isn't it, to appeal to those that typically wouldn't be willing to wear a sling?


----------



## Allyson DeSart

i would love one these carriers! my partner would love it to. i think he loves carrying our son and in this stylish, and non-fem, carrier would look very hansome on my guys!


----------



## comradelaura

My partner won't wear a babycarrier unless it is in a neutral color without a pattern. Perhaps have more neutral color options? Also, you could emphasize how the carrier allows you to be "hands free" with the baby/toddler and take them anywhere. Talk about the ability to be active while wearing it. It is also easier to figure out than a wrap, which may appeal to some people. And you could emphasize the adjustability of it and compare it to a hiking backpack, with the same supportive waist belt.


----------



## MotivatedMomma

Would LOVE LOVE LOVE to win one of these fabulous products


----------



## MikiSophia

I too would love one of these!

To get men to wear them, have a contest- how many babies can one guy carry. Or have a very famous macho guy be seen wearing his child in one.


----------



## memyselfandmarie

I would love one of these carriers!!! I have always wanted a BECO!


----------



## jasmin85

I would love to win this carrier! The Butterfly and the Gemini both are a big hit with the women in my Cooperative Preschool, and I have my eyes on one of them for our next bundle of joy--who we expect to arrive later this year.

I think more advertising showing men wearing it can go a long way, as in the picture above. I'm almost positive my husband would baby wear, especially with how much he still carries our 4 year old, it would certainly alleviate a lot of the discomfort! I think, as cheesy as it sounds, some men really respond to humor, kind of like the pacifier that says, "Mute Button". Perhaps there is a slogan that would make the other dad's laugh with them, instead of AT them? Haha, of course, I live in Seattle and cannot picture anyone really giving a hard time about something like using a baby carrier, it is so commonplace here. Unless it was flowery and pink.









Thanks for the opportunity to win one of these fabulous baby carriers! ::crossing my fingers::


----------



## Beauchamp

I'd loooove to win a Beco! Pick me please! I have a baby boy due in June!

This Beco is a great example of how to get men to babywear--- cool prints! Example...my husband is a helicopter pilot, so the Duke print would be perfect for us! Beco has some other cool Daddy-approved prints as well. Awesome!


----------



## mattysmom

I would love one of the AWESOME Beco carriers. My husband used to also wear my son while playing video games on the XBOX. I think that some great youtube commercials and print advertisements depicting men rather than women caring their son would help. I think it would also be great to explain/show to dad's that they can bond w/their children this way. Oh and definitely make sure that there are some "manly" prints available


----------



## nat2EJNoah

Whoo hoo for the Becco!!!!!!! Woot woot for babywearing!!!!  3 cheers for MDC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catieface

I'm currently expecting and would absolutely love one of these adorable BECOs. My partner has no problem with babywearing, regardless of fabric/print. He's so in touch with his masculinity that it's never been an issue!


----------



## mommybaker

my husband would love one of these because they are easier to put on then the one that we have! I would love to win!


----------



## chet5862

yeah. would love one.


----------



## MrsH

I would love one of these to give to a friend who is feeling overwhelmed with the choices out there!

Like others suggested, a targeted ad campaign with lots of images of men wearing babies and toddlers would probably be more effective. I also think that the print really makes a difference. The one pictured is cute for a baby boy, but do dads really want to wear cute baby boy things? It's bad enough the diaper bags we make them tote around... Fabrics that are more neutral (denim, natural colors, black...) rather than patterned might look and feel more "manly." Of course this is all stereotyping. My husband wore our daughter in the black and sand colored ergo, but never in the other carriers (a grey wrap, a green and white patterned pouch sling, and a blue flowered ring sling).

One of the themes could be guys being active with their little ones, perhaps with mom around and perhaps not. Things like hiking, grilling, or perhaps showing trains to an older sibling while wearing the little one. Another big theme I think could be to really appeal to a new dad's desire to help and uncertainty about how to do that. Wearing the baby down, going for a walk around the block, or carrying baby in the grocery store, are all ways to be super helpful in those early days.


----------



## laceysmama

I WANT ONE!!!!! Manly prints help....also out of necessity they sometimes need to wear the baby so the housework can get done when there's only one parent home My husband is really active and babywearing adds a little extra workout when you're out and about.....and you don't need as much room when packing (no stroller)......


----------



## hollymommy

Our babies love to be worn by their daddy because he is more confident when wearing them. This confidence (which arrises from decreased fear of dropping them) creates the sweetest moments, as everyone is able to relax. The Beco is so versatile. We sure would love to win one so both children could be worn by their parents at the same time! Oh the hikes we could enjoy! Please, please, please, choose us!


----------



## Gretchen Arnold

I would love to have this carrier because I have 3 babies 3 and under all boys and no twins! They all need love and attention from mama and daddy. Their dad and Grandfather carry the boys in slings and carriers often. I would love one just for my hubby. They love the special time that they have with the men in their life. Men don't sling babies as ofter because moms have a hard time giving up that time with babe. If you give them the chance to snuggle they will LOVE to carry that little angel!!!

I love to carry my babies! Heart to heart, soul to soul. LOVE feeling their little face pressed against me nursing, snuggling, and full of love. As they grow I would love a carrier that will grow too.


----------



## NewBeginnings1

It'd be a dream to win one of these fabulous carriers!!

We need to make carriers appeal to the average man by making them macho. Some men don't feel comfortable wearing children because it isn't main steam in society yet. But this gives us an opportunity to change that! I think that focusing on print and video marketing that emphasizes that the child can be worn on the back, which is the most "manly" of the carries. Also, the target message should be that carriers provide a flexibility that strollers don't. Carriers are also great for having both hands free to do many things, including walking dogs. Invade parenting, male fitness, outdoor, hiking, and camping magazines to reach a wider audience. Dads will be able to connect to the benefits of baby wearing when the message reflects that it helps them bond with their children now and contributes to a strong relationship when they are older. So, besides the obvious suggestions of using gender neutral or male centered fabric, men also like technology. It'd be pretty cool if the any of these options were available: built-in speakers, pedometer, cell phone holder, and a water pack or bottle. If we can encourage them to try baby wearing, they will find that the Butterfly 2 is perfect for men and so easy to put on. Come on guys, man up!


----------



## Artichokie

please enter me.

my husband wears our kids w/o hesitation, but sports-licensed carriers would sweeten the deal for him. he picked our ergo out because it was one of our college team colors.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

I would love to have this baby carrier....And i'm fairly sure my husband would wear the baby more if the print was more manly....and if he could see more men in advertisement. Thanks


----------



## Addyer

I would love a beco carrier! The best way to encourage my husband to wear our babies is for him to do it when he's doing something he loves so he can share his experiences with the baby. He wears our kids when he fishes, hikes and does yard work.


----------



## CassieMonster

Considering the light- and- dark PINK striped maya sling my husband is willing to wear, I figure he NEEDS entered in this contest! As for marketing baby-wearing towards men... ease of use is a big thing, I remember him being very nervous with any new baby wearer when they were a bit more difficult to settle in there (i would have to adjust the ring sling for him because he was nervous) Awesome product guys!


----------



## jessigracie

I would love one of these! My husband will babywear as long as the carrier isn't overly girly. I think solid, dark colors are best for men.


----------



## DarcyJP

*I would LOVE to have one of these carriers*..


----------



## AileenM

I think the manly prints helps men to see it's not just a 'girl thing'. Also, more modeling pics featuring men would help. My husband will wear masculine patterns, and he's a Marine, the macho-est of the macho LOL! And, he just happens to have worked with lots of helicopters, so that would be PERFECT for him to wear our son in!


----------



## Mulvah

I would love a Beco!

I think a lot of men see carriers as a little too involved to put on/take off and "why not just hold the baby?". A lot of the men I know like simple - a simple design and simple colors. Advertisements showing men babywearing whilst being active (sports, hiking) could help to promote male babywearing, too.

(If all else fails, start selling iron-on sports patches. I joke.)


----------



## babygrant

I would love one!

I would encourage you to find some celebrities who would do a photo shoot baby wearing. People are always swayed by celebrities, and they'll see that it really IS cool to wear your baby!


----------



## Jennifer Laurin

I'm not so good at coming up with ideas for this kind of thing, but I'm thinking you have to relate it to them. Like show a manly dad, grilling outside with the baby in a Beco. Hanging out with the guys, laughing while the baby is enjoying snuggle time with daddy.

I'm not sure you'd want to promote this, but I've found they are great to strap your child to you (added protection) when riding around the yard on a four wheeler. SLOWLY. Of course.

Manly prints/colors...and relating it to their every day life will probably bring great results. They just need to SEE it...it will catch on. Giving three away seems like a great way to get the Beco out there for dads to see. Maybe a catchy slogan? A real man...something something something.


----------



## alyssatuininga

I would love one of these.

I think the key to getting Dads to babywear is to make it easy. My dh loves to wear our kids but it has to be easy and the carrier has to be dad friendly in look and style.


----------



## haurelia

Oooh! Thanks for the chance to win an awesome carrier. I think getting more men to babywear must include: making carriers that are easy for them to use, and fit all body types so a family with limited means can get a carrier that fits mama AND papa. Obviously, plain colors or "manly" types of print will help. And spreading the word on the benefits of babywearing (hint to papas that it keeps babies happy even when mamas are not handy). 
Thanks again!


----------



## SuzLock

Yay! What a great contest!!! I have been drooling over your carriers! 

To get more guys to carry, I would recommend definitely more masculine prints. Advertising with more men pictured. Maybe getting some celeb or sports star daddys to wear their babies?? Also, I'm seeing a lot more SAHDads...you could focus on advertising to local and regional dad groups.

Best of luck! I hope I win!!!


----------



## MamaK33

I have always admired the Beco and I've always wanted to try one! I think the secret to getting my hubby to wear our son was: A) Having a carrier in a color he liked. B) Seeing the benifits of how "easy" parenting became once our son was happy and very content snuggled up with Daddy=) It took some time, but after bit, he was calling the carrier "the man boob" LOL!


----------



## metalmommy

We'd love to win one of the Beco carriers because my husband wants a simple snap style carrier! As far as encouraging men to babywear; my husband loves it because it gives him a chance to bond with our son. I breastfeed so I get lots of snuggle time, but he gets to snuggle in the carrier!


----------



## zerokarizma

I would love a Becco. I like the prints and style of the carrier.

As for men carrying babies....masculine patterns might work but also more presence of men in advertisements wearing babies. Perhaps a giveaway targeting a mens group...


----------



## rubypearl

I would love a beco! my husband really likes being able to wear the baby on his back, he says it more comfortable for him. I didn't have to work too hard to convince him to babywear, but he did need a little help getting started, but once he did, he was hooked! I do agree that more gender neutral prints would be good, we really like stripes for that reason, and making it easy to adjust the size (we are very different sizes) would help encourage the guys....also, maybe some subtle *hints* that there is nothing sexier than a man with a baby!


----------



## motherbabydoula

Would love to win a Beco! I think that as men see other dads babywearing, it will feel more socially acceptable to them.


----------



## EthansMom

I love to babywear and I actually teach a babywearing class. This would come in handy dandy to add to my collection to share with other parents about the benefits and safety of wearing their baby/babies. I even loan out the carriers for parents to try....I also have a 2 year old that still needs alot of snuggles and this would work perfectly. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## LouiseAlma

I would LOVE to own a Beco! If you want to get more men to use them, produce them in more neutral prints and colors. Apply for an ad in a men's magazine. Create a Twitter account and a Facebook group. Find daddy-blogs and ask them to write a piece on baby-wearing. Include plenty of pictures of dads baby-wearing on your site. Give me a free one and I'll send my husband and our little one to the Apple store, baseball games, and the hardware store.


----------



## Sarah Borsheim

I would love one of these Beco carriers. I desperately NEED one to carry my 18 month old!

As for encouraging the use of them by men..."manly" prints/designs on the carrier as well as men pictured using them!

Once my husband saw other men carrying their babies it was a no-brainer for him (as long as the carrier wasn't too "girly").

Please pick me!


----------



## nycbasel

We've never stopped babycarrying  Riding subways / buses and walking, it's just the easiest. I think more dads would babycarry IF more guys did it -- it was seen around (and in print and on tv, etc) More marketing needed ... and more positive peer pressure  I'd love a new carrier


----------



## blumooned

I would love to win this carrier!

My advice to make them more appealing to men: make them super easy to put on & adjust and make them in plain, gender neutral colors.


----------



## thehappydeer

Wowee these are cute! i think Beco is on the righ track by making great prints like this & photos of Dad's wearing babes. The more it is seen and seen as normal the better. When a family can buy a printed carrier that both parents like it helps too, we cant afford more than one as much as Id love to have several, so one that we both will be comfortable wearing is essential.


----------



## maddysmomma

I would love to win a Beco! I know my husband would use it too. I think that keeping patterns plain and simple is the way to go. I think that you need to market them to dads by showing them that everyday tasks can be done with baby in tow. I sort of picture my husband making his coffee, taking out the trash, and getting the paper with baby strapped on. Also, using it for going on walks with older kiddos and the dog. Definitely great to have hands free when chasing a toddler too!


----------



## bnteasley

I would LOVE one of these carriers! I had one at one time, but it was in our truck when the truck was stolen from a Walmart parking lot on a trip from GA to Tulsa OK and we lost a lot that we unfortunately are not in the financial situation to replace right now. This would be so wonderful! We are currently expecting our sixth little blessing, and babies love nothing more than being snuggled next to momma, and it helps momma too!


----------



## Michal Friesen

I would love to win a carrier! I've been talking to my husband a lot about babywearing and all the benefits. I think he's convinced, and I hope he will be on board when our baby is born!


----------



## kdpatty

I would LOVE a beco to help keep my 6 month old entertained while im chasing the older two!

my husband would be more likely to wear my daughter if they didnt stress his back so much, less weight on the shoulders more on the hips


----------



## marinalynn77

Those look awesome!


----------



## rhicotner

We are new owners of a bECO Butterfly 2 carrier (just a week into it), but we love it already! My husband has ventured to wearing it out grocery shopping, shopping in home improvement stores, and even to do a few tasks in the garage. We bought the Lucas print thinking it would be gender-neutral, but I'd love to have the Duke style so that when my husband wears our son around he can be sure to know the Duke style is more on the "masculine" side. We've already had several friends who are looking into carriers (there seems to be a baby boom in our neck of the woods) ask us about it and we're definately not keeping our love for the bECO a secret! I think it is great to see a company such as bECO target (and encourage) baby-wearing for fathers, as it seems that so many others primarily target mothers. Dads are definately as big a part of a child's life and development as the mom. I I think I I lksdjf;laskjdfl;ajsd;fj;asldf


----------



## kszudera

I would love to win one of these for my husband! As for the question about how to encourage men to babywear: Get a Beco! It is my husband's favorite carrier and he has worn our daughter more since getting one.


----------



## themayfields

I would love to add a Beco to our (small) collection of babywearing products! I am a loyal and avid babywearer - hubby is military and therefore gone a lot and with two little ones, babywearing is necessary to get daily tasks and errands completed! And I love to feel so close to my babies! My first pack was very feminine, and while I love the starburst applique, my hubs - not so much. The next one we got was gender neutral and he used it right away. And I think he also likes how much I love a babywearing man! I think in addition to the other suggestions (masculine colors, longer lengths, more men in your marketing materials), doing something like a family package where you can order two or more (maybe a mommy Beco, daddy Beco and a toddler Beco too) for a discounted price. Like buying in bulk, but with Beco's and everyone can customize their own - a package deal. Just sounds like something fun and family oriented that promotes togetherness and babywearing at the same time!


----------



## Kelly Matney

This beco would save my back! I am a foster mom to two toddler boys and my arms are killing me, the secret to getting a man to wear it, make it manly colors and make them hold the babies for as long as we do!


----------



## Robdangold

I would LOVE one of these carriers. I borrowed one from a friend a few years back with my first child and it was amazing. DH also used it and was very impressed. Would love to spoil my last child with this amazing carrier! As for encouraging husbands/partners, what person doesn't want to be close to a baby? A mother gets 9+ months of bonding with child. This carrier can help fathers feel that closeness too!


----------



## Husky359

I would love one of the Beco carriers. I think just having men wear babies is what will get other men to wear them. My husband wears our babies in a wrap and a ring-sling. Maybe more masculine designs, though my husband uses my girly stuff. ;-)


----------



## Mom2ManyBlessings

I would LOVE a Beco. 

I think one of the best way to encourage men to babywear is to raise boys who see babywearing as a normal part of family life. My boys are all very comfortable wearing their younger siblings (when they are strong enough, of course). They see it as completely normal, and will offer to wear the baby when he or she is fussy, to give mama a break.







They will make wonderful babywearing daddies, someday.


----------



## BlueSkyDay

I'd love a Becco! My husband has no problem baby wearing #1 and even regularly went out and about wearing our son in a bright golden-colored wrap. (He got tons of compliments from moms for baby wearing If he'd been reluctant, I bet he'd have donned a baby carrier in a heartbeat if it had his favorite college team's logo on it. In fact, I bet he'd love to have one - I may have to think of how to make this happen


----------



## Mama2T

We've been shopping for a Beco carrier. What great timing! My son and I love a wrap we've used since he was one month old. At 6 1/2 months, he's getting too big for it now. His Papa has refused to use the wrap because of its femininity. He's excited about getting a carrier so he can carry our son too. I think to get more men to use them keep making the great non-feminine or gender neutral designs. Heck, even us mamas like those.


----------



## Gretchen_PDX

I would love to win a Beco! My husband doesn't wear our son because it is too hot for him. I think he would wear our son more if the carrier was vented better- or if it was made of some high tech fabric that he thought was cooler!!


----------



## Toolip

I would LOVE to win one!!

I know lots of men who wear babies. I guess it's just normal in these parts! Once a couple dads found out how great it was, they spread the word! So more dad networking, I guess.


----------



## AmberLu

I would love one of these!

I think seeing other men using carriers would encourage more men to wear their babies. My husband thinks it is a mommy thing, but not really a daddy thing because he hasn't seen men wearing babies.


----------



## tappinerp

We need this! In our family Daddy stays home and Mommy goes to work. Daddy used a wrap with ds2 through his first birthday but we are ready for a more structured carrier 

I agree- "manly" colors- camo would be awesome.


----------



## EDDMayDay

I didn't have a problem getting my husband to babywear. He was the first to try the Moby and he was also eager to use our Ergo. Neither of them were very 'girly' in color, which I think helped. One was green and the other was gray.

We'd love to add a Beco! My sister raves about theirs.


----------



## mihicado

Babycarrying is great for men. I think some men think it is too feminine. Maybe create more gender-neutral prints that would be attractive for both men and women, since a family will buy only one type of carrier. And some prints men would like. Also, photos of everyday looking men wearing the carrier would help, not just hot-model dad types.


----------



## inthezoo

I would love to win this.

I think male models as well as female models is a good option.


----------



## sinuousspiral

Definitely use more men in the ads. Show the men in ads doing things they'd wanna do - maybe being outside gardening, or out on a hike with the dog. Also, the 'manly' colors suggestion makes sense. I would like to win one of these carriers please!


----------



## missespie

I would love to win one of these! My husband is a die-hard Atlanta Braves fan. I think if he had a carrier with his team's logo, he'd be sure to wear a kiddo everywhere-especially during baseball season!


----------



## lovesoup

My DH loves wearing our little one, and he loves mastering a new carry in the woven wraps we use. He especially enjoys the self-sufficiency of being able to do so many different carries with one piece of cloth. He loves having him on his back for long walks around the neighborhood. I think targeting men means showing them *using* baby carriers as a normal, everyday thing. It also means showing them how babywearing solves problems, and showing them the nuts and bolts of how babywearing works. Would love to try a Beco!


----------



## Theresa42

I would use this carrier often. My husband says he prefers dark blues, greys, and blacks for color. He also notices that shoulder strap based carriers never have long enough straps to adjust for comfort for his shoulder diameter. Did I mention that I would love to have one of these carriers? = )


----------



## canyonsmommie

I would LOVE a Becco Carrier!

As for getting more men to babywear....my idea would be to offer sports themed baby carrier's....

like football, baseball, etc. I KNOW my hubby would LOVE a Cincinnati REDS themed baby carrier.

We have an old denim ergo (from my son who is now nearly 9 was a baby) and hubby says he feels like a girl when wearing the new baby in it the ergo.....

~Stephanie Thiess in Cincinnati


----------



## Shannon79

I would LOVE a Beco carrier because it is the main carrier I have wanted for so long. We are trying for number 2 and it would be amazing to have a wonderful, beautiful new carrier to bring a new bundle of joy home with!!!! Thanks


----------



## HeatherB

Awesome!

I think having carriers that are straightforward and easy to use is best for dads. While I love knowing the ins and outs of a billion different carriers, my husband just wants to put it on and have it work.


----------



## cat13

I would love to have one of these to hold our little one that is coming this August! I think that having more dad-friendly styles & colors is the most important thing... my DH wasn't interested in using any carrier until I showed him some online that weren't all pink and butterflies. And the more dads that start wearing, the more that will follow. Part of it is just seeing other dad role-models out there, and that it's not un-manly to wear your baby.


----------



## mpapaya3

Would love to have one of these beautiful carriers! I agree with someone else's comment - I know a few fathers of babies who would wear a carrier if it were camoflage.


----------



## mel_mama

I also would love to win a Beco! I think that a great idea to entice more men to babywear is to offer a wider variety of styles and patterns, some of which cater more to men. Also, lots of pockets. Little compartments and stuff. Lots of adjustment and size options.


----------



## Valkyrie89

I would LOVE to win a Beco! I have always been interested in trying the product, but haven't had the funds. This would be an awesome gift to my son due in August, i'm sure he'd love it just as much as I would!

As for getting men to wear it- Men want manly packaging, manly designs and such. Maybe their favorite sports team logo? Skulls and camo? Basic black? Maybe the little android logo guy for tech savvy man? There are so many options! Also, I think seeing different types of men wearing babies, of all builds and styles would also help them to see them, their selves wearing their child! If they only see the one type of clean cut, model-ish looking guy wearing babies- they may no be inspired. But seeing someone who reminds the m of them, would help them to see babywearing in a new light!


----------



## dlockwood

I would love one of these carriers- Maybe men would be more encouraged if they were marketed to them- plain colors, good ads. etc.


----------



## Aquabelly

My friend just got a Beco and LOVES it. She has trouble with her back and hasn't had much luck with other carriers, but she says she has had no back pain with the Beco!

I agree with others--more Dads in advertisement photos DOING things (like playing Guitar Hero, raking leaves, vacuuming, cooking, playing ping pong!). My husband loves being close to his boys, but he didn't feel secure enough wearing them in our unstructured Mei Tai. He worried that they would slip out. He would love the secure feeling of the Beco and love being able to do things while snuggling and cuddling his little guy!


----------



## samstress

well, my husband wore our daughter all the time and will be wearing our next baby (due in about a month) as well. he wore her for all the same reasons i did (easier, hands-free, closeness to baby...) i was careful to only purchase carriers that were gender neutral looking (not that he would have been too hung up to wear one that wasn't, but some might be). i also made sure i purchased carriers that would adjust to fit us both (our size difference isn't very great, so this wasn't really an issue).

i think it's important that women encourage men to babywear by explaining the benefits as well as making it easy and accessible for them. i think the best way to get more men wearing their babies is to see other men wearing theirs (in advertising and in real life). most of the advertisements and general coverage i see of people babywearing are of women.


----------



## Mama23LittleEs

I would love to have a Becco to gift to my friend's husband!!

I recently tried (again) to get my DH to wear our youngest (we have a denim & tan Ergo). He said it was too complicated with all the straps and buckles and he only see moms wearing them anyway, so he'd look dumb if he did actually manage to get it on 

But... I'm positive that if he had one, football-jersey styled in his beloved Raiders team's colors/emblems, he would wear it anywhere & everywhere.


----------



## Mama23LittleEs

I would love to have a Becco to gift to my friend's husband!!

I recently tried (again) to get my DH to wear our youngest (we have a denim & tan Ergo). He said it was too complicated with all the straps and buckles and he only see moms wearing them anyway, so he'd look dumb if he did actually manage to get it on 

But... I'm positive that if he had one, football-jersey styled in his beloved Raiders team's colors/emblems, he would wear it anywhere & everywhere.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil

We'd love to win this carrier! I think that getting men wearing carriers into the public eye would help to get more dads babywearing. Maybe giving carriers to celebrity dads?


----------



## Amatullah0

Like everyone else, we would love to win a Beco! DH loved this bjorn that he picked up at a garage sale, because he didn't have to tie it like my wrap or mei tai. I wouldn't let him use it though, because of the shape of the carrier. I would love it if he had a carrier that was structured and he would be more willing to wear DS!

I second, or third suggestions for more manly designs, sports teams, camo, etc. Or maybe make your own design? That would be awesome! More men wearing their babies, along with more men in carrier ads or websites would do a great deal. When I first suggested to DH that he wear DS, I had to search the internet to find the few pics of men babywearing that there are so he wouldn't think it to be a girly or momish thing


----------



## Trishimc

It would be wonderful to win one of these carriers! My husband truly enjoys carrying our daughter, but the carrier he uses (a baby bjorn) is rapidly becoming too small for her 19 month old body! I have many slings/wraps/carriers but he will only wear something that is gender neutral in color, is easy to slide on and off, he likes a snap/buckle system ( he thinks if he can hear it being fastened it must be safer) and the carrier can't restrict his movement. These were the requirements he gave me when we talked about him carrying our little one before she was born. I think most males might have similar preferences. He also liked being able to look down and see all of her parts, to make sure he didn't squish her, smoother her or cut off circulation to an appendage! I guess you could say he was a little nervous to carry her at first. A sling or wrap was out of the question for him because he felt too confined and was worried about our baby since be could visually verify most of her was in good working order; LOL.
I think to encourage men to babywear it is important to ask them what THEY want on a carrier, because it canbe very different from a mother's needs. I showed him a lot of photos on the Internet and then we looked at some in person and he made his choice, adjusted it for him and I never used it, so he "owned" the babybjorn in more ways than one.
As far as use, we started slow by having him carry her on an evening walk through the neighborhood. It built his confidence that he wouldn't drop her and that he didn't look "weird". Then we moved on to places like the zoo, the park and finally the mall. By the time we were at the mall stage it was simple to persuade him. I simply said I wouldn't purchase a stroller and make him lug it in and out of the house, car and everywhere if he would help "share the load". That was all I had to say. He hated strollers before and after being a parent, so for me, that may have worked best, but in the end ithink having his daughter rest against him that first time he carried her is what truly won him over.
I hope we win one of these carriers so he can continue to carry his little Penelope wherever we go!!


----------



## jul511riv

We want one. I think men need more positive images of men babycarrying but also baby carriers that look neat, clean and manly. They should be the same colors and prints and styles as shirts that a man might wear to the office or out on a day with his family. Must look "cool."  The trouble is that what women find neat and what men find neat is typically pretty different.


----------



## bethschmeisl

I would love to win one of these carriers!

My husband enjoys wearing the baby, as long as the carrier isn't too frilly or girly... I think the name "babywearing" might be a turn-off to some guys though. Maybe it could be called something more manly. The only things I'm coming up with are "babyhauling" or "babyhoisting." Haha, I don't know... hopefully someone else has a better name for it!

Also, I think anything that looks high-tech would make it more motivating for dads. Heavy duty straps, buckles, and extra pockets are always a plus.


----------



## syvanna

I would LOVE to win one of these carriers! I am pregnant with #2 and think that having a carrier is definalty a must!

I think people need to be more informed about attachment parenting and how important it is for parent and baby! Also about skin to skin and breastfeeding, these things are extremely important and and the word need to get out!!!


----------



## MrsJPS

I would love a Beco because I have heard such great things about them but haven't been able to afford one for our little family! I think the best way to encourage more men to babywear would be to advertise it to men and help to "mainstream" the idea. I believe my husband is hesistant to do it because he feels like he would look silly doing it, since he really hasn't seen other men babywearing. Perhaps if there were more images of men babywearing, and then men who *do* do it got out there and showed off those babes, men like my husband would be able to shed the impression that it's a "woman thing" to do and would feel more comfortable getting on board! I sure would love that!


----------



## mama java

I'd love this! I've never had a Beco before, and the Duke print is perfect for my two boys under 2. As for encouraging men to babywear...my husband wasn't into it at first, but a few things helped him embrace it. We found a reversible pattern on a ring sling, so it can be solid black on one side. He doesn't want to showcase a pattern or color if he doesn't like it. He also needed something adjustable. He's a big/tall guy and most carriers weren't comfortable for him, so finding one that we could easily adjust to accomodate our different sizes was a key factor. Thridly, he seemed to think it was just a mom thing to babywear, and he pointed out that none of the retail websites or packaging showed dads babywearing. So making that part of the marketing would help reinforce and encourage men that it's not just a mom thing.


----------



## KempsMama

I would love one! And so would DH. He is in a wheelchair, but uses carriers to help with our little one. I think one thing you could do to increase BW among Dad's is to create stronger, wider carriers. DH is a big guy, and not a lot of carriers work for him.


----------



## Katyajoy

Love it, ! My husband would wear it too, a suggestion maybe make them in football prints (lol)


----------



## KABB

Please enter me!

I think a "Sexiest Baby Wearing Dad" contest would be awesome with the prize being "macho" things like Home Depot or some car accessory/part store gift certificates. This will work for a few reasons. 1-Men seeing other men doing it will help them feel more comfortable by exposing both men and wearing to male wearing babies (more socially accepted), 2-Men are comptitive by nature. 3-Who doesn't love free stuff? and 4-By giving away macho things you're showing men that baby wearing does not make them less masculine and that baby wearing is viewed by their partners as sexy, making their mate more attractive.


----------



## Rowley7707

I would love to have one of these carriers. My husband is a big fan of baby wearing, probably because we read studies of kangaroo care together before having our daughter. Educating men on the benefits for baby (and him!) makes it a no-brainer!


----------



## ifer924

We use our beco baby carrier for all kind of outdoor pursuits that your really not suppose to, men like breaking the rules. We're also headed to Disney and plan to wear it on the rides it would be real great to win one so my husband could have his own


----------



## leanna777

Me, me, me! If I had the money this is the type of carrier I wanted!!!! So adorable!


----------



## Ldavis24

I'd love to win a Beco carrier too!

To get more men to babywear I think it would help to design some that are perhaps more masculine in nature? Patterns that might appeal to the male eye (ugh camo?!)

Also, how many pictures do we EVER see of men carrying their kiddos? Very very few... My DH loves to carry DD in our hard frame backpack but I begged him to try our babyhawk and he laughed it off saying it was for girls. There is a disparity there but I am not sure how to fix it!


----------



## Mosaic

My husband would love this! My husband is the type who always needs to be moving and doing, so I think it would be helpful to show men babywearing and getting things done at the same time to draw more in.







Most ads and pictures just show guys strolling around, but pictures of dads babywearing in hardware stores, doing yard work, etc. would show how helpful baby carriers really are!


----------



## bobbyjk

Would love this carrier! My husband finds the wrap too complicated and this would be super easy for him to use! We need more photos of men babywearing!


----------



## HopefulJo

I would love to win!

From the men I've seen, it seems like men don't mind wearing "rugged" looking carriers- the more a carrier looks like a backpack, the more likely it'll be a dad I see wearing it.


----------



## melin

Hi! This looks so great. We haven't tried the Beco yet, but it looks similar to one we did use and loved. My husband would have used it more often if the strap around his tummy was either larger or the carrier went longer. He is a bit larger in the tummy area and it was difficult to get a comfortable close and fit.


----------



## pagoda24

I would love a Beco carrier for our family!!!! I've heard such great things about these carriers and especially since my little guy is getting to 25 lbs I'd like to make baby-wearing more appealing for Dad...i think this would do the trick!


----------



## michalb

I would love one of these carriers for our new little boy coming in May. I think guy friendly prints are really helpful. I made a sling out of a super cool seahorse print for my husband to carry our daughter when she was little. We love the idea of seahorses in that the males carry and deliver the babies. How cool! He wore his sling with pride and loved to share the seahorse fact. He was proud to have something unique, manly, and daddy proud to take to the hardware store.


----------



## riverdalemama

I've always wanted a Beco!! They're so well made and stylish! My husband and dad love to wear our babies. I think a simple denim or neutral color is appealing to guys.


----------



## nm7300

I would looooove a carrier!

As to getting more men to babywear...we have had issues with this, so these are my suggestions. (1) Make carriers that are easier (and quicker) to adjust! My husband is much larger than I am, so we are constantly readjusting our soft structured carrier for whoever wants to wear it. It's pretty annoying & reallllly difficult when a cranky baby is waiting to get in! & (2) Make carriers that are easier on the back/body. We're in our mid/late 30s, and many of the carriers we've tried have not been very comfortable for our lower backs, especially for my husband --- a lot of men seem to have various knee/back/etc. injuries, so comfort is key.

Thanks!


----------



## CallMeMommy

I would love one of these. I think to get more men to babywear you need to make the carriers minimalist - low-key fabrics, as few straps/buckles/snaps as possible, etc. At least I think that would work on my husband...


----------



## donna128

I reaaaaly want a Beco! I definitely think that getting a more gender neutral color or print will encourage husbands to use baby carriers. Also, showing them how it makes things easier by using baby carriers yourself can make husbands more eager to try it out.

[email protected]


----------



## woodsymom

I would love one of these. My husband wears our daughters more than I do (which is a lot!) He's always taking them hiking, snow shoeing or x-country skiing. In his words: "Just strap 'em on & GO!"


----------



## marybright1

I would love to win one of these, since I just found out I'm expecting. I'm loving all the dad ideas on this thread.


----------



## copperfox

I'd love to win a Beco! I have an old 4th Generation Beco, and this looks so comfy! I think baby carrier makers just need to make prints that are appealing to men as well as women.

Thanks Muchly!


----------



## Nikiya

Me and my boys would LOVE one of these super stylish carriers! I think the best way to get dads into wearing babies is a good carrier that fits well, and just putting them on! There is no denying the comforts and convenience's of baby wearing (not to mention the benefits for bonding and development!)


----------



## jojo80

My husband and I would love to win a carrier. I think making carriers easy to use and in man-friendly prints encourages guys to baby wear.


----------



## kiddytravel

I'd love a beco carrier! Dads should wear their babies for the bonding experience!!


----------



## Becky Cruz

I think both mom and dad need to know that baby will be safe in the carrier while dad is babywearing. I've been dying to own a Beco since I was pregnant!!!

We receive 2 wraps as gifts while I was pregnant and since we didn't have the means to buy a Beco we gave the wrap a try. Baby was born in March 2010.

It was great, we loved wearing our baby, and he loved being in there. People would often (too often) would stop and comment, smile, ask... we felt like celebrities!

(Baby wearing is not very common where we live.) But there was one catch to it, the baby would only be comfortable in the carrier in places with A/C,

so we couldn't wear him in the house, it was too humid and hot.

He was a very high-need baby and I would have to carry him in arms all-day-long! This past Christmas, to my growing tiredness and complaints we receive a ring sling.

Great! ...I thought! He is very, very curious and throws himself towards whatever he finds interesting! I cannot do house chores wearing him on my back in the sling,

he's not safe! My husband wears him on the hip but I have to constantly remind him of how the baby should be "seating" in the sling, he wiggles a lot and his legs

end up dangling loose all the time while my husband wears him. We NEED a Beco baby carrier!!!! Please send one of your artsy, talented and beautiful baby wearing

solutions this way!


----------



## theetieri

Has anyone seen the Bank Of America commercial with the baby wearing dad??? That made me happy...


----------



## masha_76

I would love to try Beco! I used a pouch for both my kids when they were tine babies, and later I used to wear them in Ergo. I also tried Girasol and it was great! Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## AServingMother

We would definitely *LOVE* to include this Beco Baby Carrier in our home.

Both my husband and I cherish the baby wearing moments. We find it a great way to bond with our little V (our baby girl) and experience our family as a little "pack". Sometimes I have heard of fathers feeling "a little left out" when a child enters their world. Using the Beco Baby Carrier is a great opportunity for dads to not only enjoy such sacred spaces with their little one but they also get to "workout" while holding the child. As personal trainers, we have come to appreciate the core control, back and upper body strength that develops as you wear your baby and they grow in size.

*So Dads get your bonding time on while mommy gets a break, and you get a small stabilizing workout in.*

What's better than multi-tasking for the benefit of the pack?


----------



## Partaria

I would love one of these carriers!

My husband is pretty pro-baby wearing already. But I think he and more men would do it if the baby carriers offered extra conveniences. For example, if there was a spot on the carrier for my husband to snap his keys on or a water bottle, he'd be all over that, especially for hiking trips.


----------



## nmarks

I would LOVE to win this! My husband loves to wear our babies, I am lucky. I would encourage men by demonstrating how it is such a great way to bond with your child and spend time being close to them. Especially in the early days when all they want to do is nurse and sleep, having my husband wear the baby in between nursings allowed me to have a break and him to get time being close to his sons.


----------



## AServingMother

We would *love* to add the Beco Baby Carrier to our home.

*Dad's want a little isometric, stablizing workout? *

*That's right. Wearing your baby can do just that. From shoulders, and back to the core, your body is working hard to stay supported and balanced as your little one is snuggled next to your heart.*

Both my husband and myself have *loved* wearing our baby and the "family pack" feeling that it gave us. As personal trainers, we quickly came to appreciate the upper body and core strength required to support our little munchkin as she grew. Sometimes I hear dads feel a "little left out" when a child enters their world and wearing baby is a great opportunity to experience bonding in a sacred space like the Beco Baby Carrier, give mommy a much needed break and get a little strength workout in!

What can be better than multi-tasking for the benefit of the pack?


----------



## zoesmom2009

I would love to win a beco carrier!


----------



## homentexas

I would love to have this carrier for my three month old son! My husband's cousin uses a baby carrier. We were at a museum with her and her family. He was complaining that his back hurt from carrying our son. She recommended trying the carrier....he did and now he is a believer. If you get them to try it once, they will be sold!


----------



## earth-mama

I would love to win one of these carriers. My partner wore DD some of the time, but I think he will be doing a lot more babywearing when #2 arrives so he can handle a 2.5 year old and a baby. I think having carriers that are easy to use, in colors that men like (or don't find to "girly"), and also a logical explanation/demonstration of how using a carrier is better for the baby and makes it easier to get things done


----------



## chelseaspring

The Becco looks great and really comfortable! My husband wears our daughter in a denim Baby Bjorn, so maybe a denim or washed duck (think carhartt) version would appeal to dads.


----------



## 5h4wn

I would love to win a Beco! We had gone with the Moby and a Maya wrap, but my brother runs around with his Baby Bjorn and I'm realizing the form factor is much more practical (I'm the husband). I have a Diaper Dude so I can only suggest a variety of designs to suit a variety of tastes. I like the Black with skulls diaper bag, and a nice dark, masculine plaid could look good also. I'm not a sports guy so those are of zero interest. Points if you build in gadget carriers like a cell phone caddy or something to rest an iPad on...


----------



## TheGirls

How to get more men to babywear: give me one of these carriers. I will loan it and one of my babies to my brother, who will wear the baby to pick up women. Once men realize how attractive women apparently find men with babies, you'll have trouble getting the babies back to their mamas!!

I'd love to win one of these - I love my old-style butterfly, but now I have two babies and need a second carrier!!


----------



## jennilynn

Oooh, pick me! Would love something hubby could use to hold baby for naps while chasing a toddler around (he can't get the hang of our Moby.)


----------



## 2goingon2

More men in the advertisements would help promote the whole "not just for women" ideal...or so I like to believe.

That looks like a very nice and comfy carrier. My husband never got the hang of the Moby but will wear the Kozy and we would both love the Beco!!


----------



## by-the-lake

I would love this carrier, for my toddler or my newborn!


----------



## suarez6

would love one of these carriers as well. i think the prints and waist sizes should be more male friendly. Maybe something extra about a carrier specially for Dads. It will bring the concept of "built for Dad" to men more easily.


----------



## macandcheese

Wow! We love our baby carriers here, and my DH wears the baby just as much as I do. One thing that helped me get him on board with bw was that I treated it as a totally normal, matter-of-fact thing before our DS was born. When I was researching carriers, I included him in the conversation with the assumption that he'd do an equal amount of babywearing-- "hey, what do you think of these colors?" "This carrier will be good for you because you're tall." "It will be nice when the baby is big enough that you can just strap him on your back and go do x,y,z."

DH takes him all over now--I like to think he is kind of a babywearing ambassador!


----------



## abcarlsen

I would love this boy carrier. I have two little boys and my husband won't get anywhere near my "girlish" wrap! I think if there were more pictures of men wearing the carrier and making sure the carrier was either a solid manly color or if it had a man print like camo, guns, sports, etc it might work!


----------



## jen216

Beautiful carrier!! I would love to know how to encourage more men to baby wear. I think helping more fathers embrace attachment parenting and understanding the need for connection is a natural flow into baby wearing.


----------



## godlovzcf

I do not have one of your carriers yet, but I think this pattern would encourage my husband to be more willing to carry our babe around more often in a carrier. Please sign me up for your give away!


----------



## amyfarr

I would love to win one of these carriers. I think by showing more dads bwing it would encourage more of them to do it. I also love the person's idea of team logos on the carriers.


----------



## atg4eva

I would love to win one!! I would make like much easier with a 3 month old and a 2 1/2 year old : )


----------



## cheenya

I would love to win this. I think that as more men wear their babies, more men will be willing to wear them. I don't think any particular print or design will make a difference. It is about seeing it modeled and recognizing the value.


----------



## mareea

I've read so much about Beco Butterfly II and would love to have one! THey have so many awesome colors and patterns. I love that its designed makes for especially easy back carry. I think more men would babywear if carriers were relatively simple to use, sweat-proof, and less feminine and more unisex colors


----------



## LyndsayMW

I would LOVE one of these carriers... and were the pattern "manly" enough, my husband would use it too!


----------



## arieltron

I wanna win a Beco, my DP thinks highly of babywearing. The more structure and support a carrier has, the more likely he is to use it!


----------



## Mommy2Austin

I would love one! I know for my husband it helps to have a neutral pattern on the carrier. He doesn't really look forward to wearing girly flowers or bunches of pink and purple. Also something that takes little though and effort to use is good for him. He loses interest the more work it takes to use.


----------



## RiverandJulie

I have been eying these carriers for a while now. I would love to win one. I think getting more men on ads doing things while wearing a baby would help. Such as hiking, cooking, talking with friends.....hmmm what else do men like to do?

Another idea, get some men in TV shows, movies etc to wear their babies. We are a society of copy cats!


----------



## arby41181

Hello! I would LOVE to win a Beco baby carrier!!! I have done a lot of research on the most well known carriers and The Butterfly 2 is #1 on my list. I was planning on asking my husband to get me one for my first Mother's Day. Our baby girl, already six months old, has outgrown the "crotch carrier" that we were given as a baby gift and we need an upgrade for all of us. My husband loves wearing our baby, he proudly strolls her through the grocery stores and on walks with us. She is worn each day by both of us, having her close is so important and makes household duties a little bit easier.

Gender neutral designs are definetely a way to attract more men, when I asked my husband for his opinion he said black was his favorite. I think that men are drawn to accessories too; D rings to hold keys, pockets for cell phones/cash, etc. Men seem to love outdoor gear; cargo pants, surf boards, camping, on and on. How about a baby carrier with a camoflouge print!

Thanks for this opportunity! Todd, Amanda and Hadley *We Love Beco!*


----------



## Linds1110

I would love love love a beco! I have a 2.5 year old and a 4 week old. My husband and I both love wearing our boys. My husband would definitely love wearing the "duke" beco.


----------



## MegEliz

I would love a beco ! My husband always wore our baby on walks on the beach - he loved it!


----------



## wommin24

I would love to own one of these carriers! My husband is not shy about wearing our child but I think it helps to have men in the advertising too. Men wearing babies are SEXY!


----------



## Italiamom

I would love one of these! And I think my husband would rock one in style.

But, if you really want to get more men into babywearing, these can't be the best prints that you come up with. I had to look closely at the carrier in the picture to see that it was in fact "manly" or "boyish." I realize that there are quite a lot of guys who defy the stereotypes about men (my partner included), and I hate to propagate them for the sake of suggestion. But if you want to get *more* men to babywear, then you need to play into the stereotypes a bit more. Stereotypical men aren't looking for "cute, manly prints." They're probably honestly not even looking for prints at all. Focus on dark, neutral colors that aren't going to attract a lot of attention and commotion. No "manly" man wants women coming up to him saying, "oh, what a cute print..."

Those would be my suggestions. Not that they'd apply to all men, but more to men who might not normally consider babywearing.

And, BTW, I think my husband would love the Beco in the picture, but he's a defying stereotypes kind of guy


----------



## AZMel

My husband loves to carry our son. His biggest concern is that he will get hot and sweaty and overheat the baby without propper venting. We would love one of these!


----------



## Maurine

It would be great to win one of these carriers. Thanks for holding the giveaway!

This is our first, but I know my husband is planning to wear the baby. I think lots of the above suggestions are great.


----------



## nearlyelated

These look fantastic, I'd love one.

I think showing more advertising with men carrying children would help.


----------



## Agatha_Ann

My husband and I both love to babywear! We are very active outdoors year round, and baby wearing enables us to share this lifestyle with our children from the very start. We would love one of these carriers! I believe carriers like this one encourage men to babywear because they are comfortable and allow them to continue with their normal activities with baby in tow!


----------



## jcregan

I would love one!

I think it men know that it makes baby care easier it would help. Want to do something while at home with your baby - want the baby to be and happier? - babywearing!


----------



## hmhamilton

Oh how I would love one of these carriers! It is on my baby registry for baby #3!

My husband actually got a sling in his size with our second, but it was uncomfortable for him. He also used the Baby Bjorn with our first. I think a lot of it has to do with comfort and ease of use.


----------



## painterkids

I would love one of these! My husband loves to wear our kids. He thinks that wearing them is much more manly than pushing a stroller. I would show more outdoor/off roading photos of men wearing their babies. My husband has worn our kids on the top of mountains, in rainforests, and in military uniforms


----------



## happylemon

I would LOVE to win! My Dh has never complained about wearing our girls. I get neutral looking carriers and help him strap them on and everyone is happy! We love carriers we can adjust for both of us to use so we can trade off on day trips and not carry an extra carrier.


----------



## JosieAK

I agree that you should have prints that apeal to both men and women. For the cost of one of these WONDERFUL carriers (since I am unlikely to buy TWO of them), maybe it would be better to have a removeable panel design, something cute and feminine that can be removed to reveal a solid color behind, maybe. Then, I could also get more panels to match other outfits. 

I am definitely going to try to get my DH to baby wear more this time!

And put me in to win this! I'd love one of these carriers.


----------



## jfreezy

Send me a baby carrier!


----------



## jfreezy

Please send me a baby carrier!


----------



## kadevoe

I would love to win this carrier to use with my youngest.

My husband has been a stay at home dad since our first child was born in 2006. We have three little girls 5yo, 3yo and 15mo and I have not been successful in getting him to babywear and any of them though he tried briefly when our first was little. Here some of the guidelines that a baby carrier would need to meet for my husband to give babywearing another go:


No patterns or vibrant colors: Stick with the basic black, navy or brown. If he wouldn't wear the color or pattern as clothing, he wouldn't wear it as a baby carrier.
Easy on, easy off: My husband hates to have to fuss too much with anything...he doesn't have time. If it's got a hundred things to tie, snap, buckle or adjust, he doesn't want to deal with it.
Safe and secure: My husband wants to feel that the baby is in their very securely and can't fall out.. My sling makes him very nervous.
Easy on the back: My husband's back already aches from having to lift the baby all day. A baby carrier would have to fit comfortably and not put additional strain on his back.


----------



## Thandiwe

I would adore a new Beco! I think Beco carriers could be made with a broader shoulder span for men. My husband sometimes feels uncomfortable because it's harder to get a good fit with an ssc in broader shoulders. Other than that, masculine patterns always help!!


----------



## vered9110

I'd love to win one . My husband would wear one if it weren't too decorated - preferably black - and if it had an extender belt for his belly


----------



## goldenwillow

My Husband would also like the opportunity to throw our name in the hat!

Men wearing their children gets me all teary, so fantastic. I believe more men would wear their children if the carrier itself wasn't too complicated to operate. Also, showing a man that wasn't so model looking, maybe more real in the marketing may entice more men towards them. I also second that for women! How about real life pics of your customers! Hiking, shopping, etc.

I currently have an ERGO and really do not care for it, my Husband and I are long waisted. I hear the Beco is built just for us long men and women!

We appreciate being considered!

Thank you,

Andrea Mae


----------



## MamaPalooza

Your carrier is great and looks great on a dad. I have a few wraps but nothing I have gotten has fit Papa. He is 6'8" and about 320 lbs so it hasn't been easy. You should really make a big and tall line. My husband shops only at big and tall stores and they don't carry anything for baby wearing. It definitely needs to be done. Hope you can make baby wearing possible for everyone.


----------



## Friday13th

I would love one of those.

If they sold them at Best Buy DH would be more inclined to buy one...or cool vintage movie or album prints on the carriers?


----------



## CatholicBFMama

This carrier would be a great way to get my husband babywearing! He says all of my other carriers and slings are too "girly".







I would love to win one of these Becos! I've never used one before.


----------



## bugglette

We would love a Becco! My husband happily wore DS when I made him a wrap in what he considered to be a 'manly' color, olive green. I'm sure he'd also approve of helicopters


----------



## 3xMama

I'd love one of these carriers!

My DH prefers a solid black carrier, no prints. Then there's no print of any sort to affect either his style or his manliness, lol!!


----------



## letitiah81

I would love to have one of these carries! As for getting any one (male or female) to baby wear: Model, model, model. I can't count the number of people who have stopped me while wearing one of my babies and asked me where to get one of those wraps.


----------



## scouts mama

i would love a carrier from beco! i believe education is what will get papas (men) to understanding and believing the benefits of babywearing. through advertising and women explaining the benefits. my husband proudly wears our daughter knowing how good it is for her to be so close and safe with her papa.


----------



## libabean

I would love to win a Beco! We are currently trying for our second child and could always use a beautiful carrier. My DH used to wear our daughter when she was a baby and he loved it. I think more dads will wear their babies if they see lots of other dads already doing it. I think the key is to have awesome carriers for the dads that already baby wear. Then, other dads will want to as well.


----------



## JillQT

I would love one of these carriers!! I think men would be interested in wearing their baby if the carrier was in masculine colors and designs and also if they were educated on the benefits of the bond between baby and daddy.


----------



## Tiana Darling

Becos are awesome; I'd love to win one. I like the idea of reversible print carriers...one side masculine and one side cute & girlie.


----------



## AngelaMall

I'm thinking vintage sports theme/clasic colors for the Dad's! There are really cool, simple car images that would be awesome too! I'd LOVE to be a proud Beco mama!!


----------



## Tere Engbrecht

The print on this carrier is really cute! I'd love one!

I think if more men would baby wear if ads were directed towards them, not necessarily just having men in the ads will sell them to men.


----------



## Emilyx31

I would love to win one of these. My husband's in the Army and is in a helicopter unit so this would be great. He's currently deployed and it would be nice for him to carry him around once he gets home instead of me because he thinks my carrier is too girly. I know I would have an easier time getting him in one of these then some of the other ones.


----------



## JoMomma722

I would love to win a Beco!

We have a Gemini, and my husband and I both love it! Bringing in new boyish patterns and neutral colors is a great way to make a carrier more appealing to Dads. I know for my husband when I was shopping around for a carrier he asked that it not be in any funky colors. So we got the jet black Gemini.


----------



## jynmari

I would love to win a Beco carrier. Men would wear a carrier if it was in neutral colors without any patterns and /or logos.


----------



## fanghsing

Ooh, I'd love a Beco carrier! The longer straps means it's dad-friendly -- and then we won't have to share!


----------



## Noreen

I would ♥ to try a Beco! Thanks for the giveaway!

I think that a quick and easy way to get more dads to babywear is to get these carriers into the hands of famous dads - rockers, sports stars, actors, etc. The more they are featured as status symbols, the more dads will want to do it to!


----------



## z1ggy23

I can't go anywhere without my Beco! So much so that I need a new one and one of these would be perfect!

As for getting more men to babywear... I have racked my brain trying to get hubby to wear our kids and he just doesn't see it as a "manly" thing to do... so maybe something to combat that.


----------



## mrslaserbeam

I've been dreaming about this print! I'd love to see more dad-friendly fabrics for carriers.


----------



## nidia112

I would love one of these carriers! In order to get more dads to babywear, all you have to do is make them in dad-friendly, macho colors!


----------



## ~Snoopy~

Would love this! My hubby is pretty easy in that he will babywear no matter what, but I know for a lot of guys plain prints is a great way to get them to babywear!


----------



## tybribaymommy

I would love one of these carriers. If they make them easily adjustable from a woman to mans torso length and make in neutral colors i think many men would enjoy carrying their bundles of joy. And with them being able to carry baby on their front or back and facing mommy or daddy or facing out to see everything else in the world.


----------



## Jackie Minns

I am in love with Beco and their wonderful products! We just bought our first Gemini 2 months ago and have been amazed at how it fits my body not to mention the adorable designs. I would love love love to win the Butterfly 2.


----------



## Luckiest*DW

I want one of these great carriers.

Try to get more info about MEN babywearing into mainstream magazines.


----------



## Rev1053

I actually love the Duke print. I think it would entice men...

Though DH usually doesn't BW mostly because he gets hot with the kids on him.... I don't know how to alleviate that though.


----------



## nidia112

I would love one of these carriers! In order to get more dads to babywear, all you have to do is make them in dad-friendly, macho colors!


----------



## esilva7

I would love to win one of these carriers! Men love manly colors


----------



## someonelovesyou00

My husband would love one of these for our son Henry!!

I think we could get more dads babywearing by showing them how its done in pictures! We could all send in our photos of our guys babywearing to magazines, newspapers, online groups and forums, etc. We could also all take short videos about how to babywear as a dad and post them to you tube and facebook. This would show how easy, practical, and fun it is!

Dads learn a lot by watching other dads!


----------



## AnnathanMagz

I would LOVE one of these!

The way I got my husband to enjoy babywearing more was to point out that he could get an even better workout with 20 lbs of kid strapped to him


----------



## nidia112

I would love one of these carriers! My idea for getting more dads to babywear is to advertise in men's magazines...maybe get one of them to do a feature on the millions of pros to babywearing and definitely include more men in your advertising campaign!


----------



## Emmyflowers

I want to win!! The Ergo has been my companion for my 21 mo DD for 21 mos, and I have been hoping to get another one for DH for a long time. They are the best. Interested in this brand too


----------



## dknjgirl

I have been eyeing a Beco Baby Carrier for 2 years now...but cannot afford one. I have a 25 month old and a 2 month old newborn! I would love to win one! Some suggestions to get men more interested in babywearing....keep some of the fabric designs gender-friendly; have ads with men wearing the carriers; and stress that getting things done around the house and outside of the home are more convenient with a carriers vs a stroller or a slow walking toddler. Men like to find the easiest way to get things done and a carrier can help!


----------



## Lulabelle524

I would love one of these carriers! I think the "guy friendly" prints definitely help Dads to babywear. Also, more advertising with men using the carriers would help too. Pretty much every magazine/internet ad shows Moms wearing babies. If men saw that it was more common, they may be more inclined to use carriers more often.


----------



## eapriest

My hubby and I both love wearing MJ in our Beco. We would absolutely love another one! MJ is only a year old and we've almost worn out the Beco we wear him so much! He loves it and it helps daddy feel close to him and helps mommy stay close  It is so easy to adjust! It only takes a minute to switch who is carrying the baby. LOVE LOVE LOVE our Beco!


----------



## nika716

I would love to get a Beco Carrier for free.

I got my husband to carry my son on our wrap carrier for the 1st time when we went hiking. Something about being in the outdoors makes him want to be in control, with that said he wanted to hold the baby and has been doing it a lot since. Also if it had a Yankee's logo that would just make him want to wear it 24/7 LOL.


----------



## ksludlum

I would love to win this carrier. He would wear one that had a very basic print, not a flowery girly print. I do not think he would wear camoflage. Maybe a blue.

A wavy lines print or geometric maybe? I love that my husband is so involved with our kids and I could see him wearing our child in a carrier.


----------



## kalexac

I would love to win a Beco for my husband.


----------



## Katrina C

This would be amazing to win!!! I have finally convinced my husband to babywear, but he says only if he has this beco, or the black one! I would much rather this one!! The pattern is cute for a boy! I hope we win!!!


----------



## mtchen79

I would definitely love to have a carrier, as would my husband. Some helpful ways to get dads into babywearing more is to have more ads with dads wearing the babies, more masculine colors/prints and keeping the carrier easy to put on. Usually he or I need help with putting the kids on in the front or back - we can manage on our own but feels safer with someone else to help.


----------



## heidimwills

We would LOVE one of these carriers! I think my husband would be thrilled that he would have another option besides my pink wrap, lol!! And as for how to get men to do more babywearing, I asked my husband...

"I don't know why more men don't wear their kids, it's like a free babysitter! Hands-free parenting at it's finest. I can still do all my favorite activities while hanging out with my kids and helping my wife....and a more manly carrier like this would be awesome."

There you have it!


----------



## katelyn08

I would love to win!

DH would be tempted to baby wear if it were more manly ie: skulls or band names, something metal or punk rock. Heck, I'd love it too!

I think it would be great to have more pictures/ and or videos of baby wearing men, DH has just now come around to baby wearing and will wear our son on his back. Some complements to them doesnt hurt their ego either







I find it very attractive that he cares that much for his kids he will wear them and love them.


----------



## lolaroo

I would love one of these! I think having daddy friendly prints would make more men want to baby wear. Thats what worked for my husband.


----------



## TanjaM

Love this print! We'd love to have one and love that you're looking to attract more babywearing daddies!


----------



## jennyfa

I'd love to win one.

To get men to use them more, I think pictures showing other dads doing fun things them would help.


----------



## parabellum

I would love a beco. My husband wears any carrier I buy, as to not give me a reason to spend more money and buy a more manly one. However, he would be stoked if I gave him a baby carrier with helicopters, sporting team decals or cars on it!


----------



## spring13

I'd love to win one - I know lots of people who could use a good carrier. My husband wore our baby for the first time at a baseball game; I figured out ahead of time that taking a stroller into the stadium would be a pain in the bum, and I was right. Since then he's been willing to wear her when we're out on day trips, like to a Renaissance Faire, where the stroller situation was similar. If it means making something like going to a ballgame easier, I think more guys will realize that babywearing is a good idea.


----------



## Pearlcitymama

would love one these carriers because my son really needs to be carried all the time and I have two little ones to also chase after. I actually ordered one off of paxbaby.com but the mail carrier misdelivereed the box to the wrong house and when she tried to get it back the occupants would not admit to receivingg the boxess and refused. As such I am currently out a carrier and my$$. I was told by the mail carrier that they would start an investigation with the postal inspector but when I had a friend with the policee department follow up with our local postal inspectors he was told that there is not enogh e vidence to wrrant further investigation. This all happened Tuesday morning. Then later around noon I checked on my son who I thought fell asle and he was not breathing! I had to do infant cpr and call 911.I got him breathing by the time the paramedics arrived and they rushed him to the ER at kapiolani hospital. My son is now doing better b ut it is Thursday and I am in the hospital room typing this as he rests. After the rough week he aand I have had we need a new beco.

As for getting more dads to wear the carriers and babies how about making them with their favorite college or professional sports teams?


----------



## Samantha Slade

This is an adorable pattern with the helicopters. I am married to a babywearing man, and I think what was key was really letting him try a number of options. I had originally bought a buckle carrier (not a Beco) that I thought would work for both of us, and ended up working for neither of us. I kept trying carriers out, and showing my husband how to use them, and I was shocked when he first chose a mei tai -- I would've thought he'd find the tying was a hassle, but he loved how he never had to adjust the straps. Now we each have a couple of carriers that we like -- and I like the fact that he has his and knows why he likes them versus other carriers. So maybe an awesome dad led babywearing instruction session? Maybe a YouTube channel of dads showing off how and when they wear their babies? My husband takes the dogs for walks with the baby in a carrier -- he tried it once with a stroller -- forgettaboutit. He made it about a block. Give dads a forum to talk to each other about how babywearing helps them out, and the space for them to choose their own carriers -- not just use the ones their babymamas use. PS. My hubs is a little nervous with back carries, so I would love the opportunity for him to try a BB2!


----------



## belltree

This is such a sweet pattern! I'd love to win  I've found that it is easy to get other dads to wear babies, when my dh sets a good example.


----------



## twograces

My husband and I would love this beco! My husband will only wear soft structured carriers. I think that making buckle carriers in fabrics that appeal to men is key to get them to babywear. My hubby loves the beco! We reaaaally love the duke print, too!


----------



## Andysbaby45

I would love to win one for my new addition so brother can still ride too!

I will share an experience - When I was pregnant, very pregnant, we liked to go for walks on the beach. Since holding my 25+lbs son was not really an option for a long walk, my husband wore him on his back in out Beco Butterfly II (all black). We were able to walk together, my son was not running into the water, and most times he got a great nap in too. Daddy never complained at all about his back hurting...oh...and he was able to drink a "beverage" while we walked hand in hand. P

We want to do the same now, but with only one carrier, we can't. ( Hope that I can win one! Good luck everyone!

Oh, and to get more dad's to wear them, make men friendly prints so they think that it is "cool" even if they are carrying their little princess. )


----------



## juanitamartin

We loove our beco and my husband uses it alot. He'd much rather wear a beco than push a stroller. Thanks for the awesome giveaway!


----------



## lilysmama1124

I would love one of these carriers, I love beco! I have twins and a four year old so I just leave the stroller at home when w e go out as a family so dh is holding one anyway...why not use a carrier?


----------



## dteslevich

I would LOVE to have this beco! My son goes crazy for helicopters, and this might help him get excited about being in the carrier again. I know it's just a phase, but he just wants to run everywhere right now! My hubby loves carrying Jacob around so that his hands are free to do whatever, plus when J was smaller he could nap while daddy worked.


----------



## LittleRedJen

Would LOVE one of these carriers! My hubby likes to use a carrier, too.


----------



## BlueEyedBabes

This looks like it would be great for my partner. We have a ring sling but he can't seem to figure it out so that it is comfortable for him. As for getting more men to wear babies, I think there needs to be more ads with men wearing babies.


----------



## bird_verde

I totally need one like this to convince DH to babywear! I think he dislike the feminine look of lots of fabric that slings and wraps have. Something neutral and structured might be the best for him.


----------



## bentlaj11

I would love to win one! I just got one as a gift for my friend, but she lives several hundred miles away  I can't try hers out!

I think once men discover the "powers" of babywearing... how quickly it calms a fussy LO, then it gets them hooked.  More mammas encouraging more daddies to "just try it and you'll see"!!


----------



## staycelyne

i would love a becco! i think it may be effective to try reaching out to mom bloggers- and have their husbands test and review the becco.


----------



## bebestar7

I would like one!

My baby's father is gone, but a friend wears his baby on his back while rehearsing with his band. She wears her little protective earmuffs and loves watching the musicians. So cute!


----------



## ling168

I would love to win a Becco carrier. More men will be excited about baby wearing if they get to see other men in action. Have giveaways at a sporting events. Make sure there are male modeling baby wearing.


----------



## nickel2

I would love to win one of these! I LOVE beco! I think having more dad friendly prints like this would get more men to babywear.


----------



## maysae

My husband and I would love to have a Beco Butterfly. I'm really paranoid about baby having flat head from sleeping on their back too much and since DH and I have some carpal tunnel we can't hold our baby too long. So he babywear our DS since DS was a few days old with traditional Mien baby carrier similar to a Mei Tai. So my ideas to encourage more men to babywear is tell them that they help to prevent flat head in their baby, relieve your arms if you have carpal tunnel like us, encourage bonding because baby is right next to you and can smell you and feels warm and secured. My DH has done laundry, play video games, and watch movies while babywearing DS on his back. Manufacturers should also create carriers that are not feminine looking.


----------



## ~adorkable~

make them a less bulky as possible and understand that a lot of men are less flexible so reaching far around their back to buckle or adjust something is harder for them than it is for a lot of women


----------



## MandaSea

I would really love a new Beco, I sold my lovely scooters print when we were having financial problems. I was also having trouble wearing my son at the time so it seemed like the logical thing to do. I still have no idea what I was thinking when I sold it







.

I think it would be easier to get fathers to babywear by making more "manly" looking carriers. My boyfriend never wanted to use my old Beco because he said it was girly.


----------



## TabeaB

I think my husband would love to win the Duke Beco, so he can have a manlier-looking carrier of his own! It would be a great surprise Father's Day gift for him!

My husband and I both love wearing our daughter in our Beco Butterfly 2! We currently own the Avery pattern, which I love, but my husband only tolerates the girly look of it. He was willing to overlook the flowery pattern I had chosen simply because of the intelligent form and function of the Beco Butterfly 2. We researched carriers for months and tried on multiple styles before we finally chose the Beco Butterfly 2. It integrates well into our minimalistic lifestyle, and is perfect for hiking and backpacking!

Most men can appreciate form and function, so perhaps advertising to them in a way that highlights function in combination with the approachable look of the simple black and brown styles would be helpful in encouraging more men to use the Beco!


----------



## Ecochique

I would love a beco! My DH ONLY babywears, no strollers here. He says babywearing is more manly than pushing a stroller and that real men babywear LOL. I think it really has to do with the carrier though if it has a male friendly colour or pattern.


----------



## Just Kate

We would love to win a Beco!

My DH thinks that more men would babywear if more carriers showed moms and dads wearing on the packages and websites. I briefly scanned the Beco website and was sad to find only one picture of a dad wearing...


----------



## Poohbear128

I would Love to win one of these GORGEOUS carriers. My husband Loves wearing our daughter and she loves riding with DAddy- She always says, "Daddy! Backpack!" I know that my husband would much prefer wearing our daughter to carrying the baby bag!


----------



## aphel

Oooooh! I want one!

I think b/w'ing needs to be normalized for men. We need to see more pictures! Also, I know size can be a real issue for guys. A mom in one of my meetup groups has a linebacker sized hubby who can't find any carriers that fit his broad chest, but doesn't want to bother with wrapping. Height can be a real issue too!.

Maybe beco needs to be the first to come up with an SSC specifically for men, sized for a man's build, with manly colors, and a manly name to boot! Maybe a product specifically for guys would even make it seem a bit more acceptable and commonplace, even for a macho guy.


----------



## InspiredErika

my hubby loves to wear our babies mostly out of convenience, he quickly discovered that he can play video games, or make lunch, etc with a happy baby on his back. but he also gets a whole lot of positive attention when he is babywearing which he loves  we would be thrilled to win this super cool beco carrier!! LOVE!

erika

[email protected]


----------



## ember673

I'd love to try a Beco with my kiddos.


----------



## MisaGoat

I love the print! My new little guy would look great in that on daddy and I bet his big brother will think the print is cool.

My husband babywears, but usually I have to help him put it on. He liked the Bjorn we had when our first son was a babe. I think the buckles seem easier, more foolproof. He's worn a wrap, and the gemini but not on his own.


----------



## audrey726

We'd love to win one of these! My husband is a stay-at-home dad to our toddler Dahlia and babywearing has saved the day sooooo many times!


----------



## Lovely

I'd love one of these! My husband loves to wear a carrier when mama is away on errands or a night out. It would be helpful to have videos that show MEN putting the carriers on and how to do it right, both for the front and back positions.


----------



## shineinside77

I would love to win one of these carriers!! I think that having a versatile line of masculine designs, and plenty of testimonials from men who already wear the carriers would help increase the amount of men that would wear one. Thanks!


----------



## HumboldtMommy

I love this carrier! I think pics of men used in advertisements (like the one here) carrying their babies may encourage more men to use them.


----------



## rowley_ak

I would like one of these carriers! My husband likes to wear his son when we hike. Offering gender neutral colors help.


----------



## ashersmom

I love this carrier! I think continuing to make carriers that are not necessarily girly and are more guy looking will help get more men babywearing (although my dh will use any of our carriers)


----------



## Lisa Roerdink

I would LOVE one of these. I think one of the things that is going to help dads be more likely to baby wear is making something that is secure, comfortable for both parent and child, and in neutral colors/patterns. And of course, providing education on the benefits of baby wearing!


----------



## Gray's Mommy

Like everyone else who has posted--what a wonderful prize to win!!

As for helping my husband to wear our baby more~ we made sure he was comfortable using our carriers alone. Many times I would use it & just pop it on where he struggled with getting the straps right or they were too long. If it wasn't easy to use, he wouldn't use them. Making sure I took the time to teach him how to use and adjust it made him more comfortable. Instead of having women on the "how to" section on the website--have men be the models and let them instruct other men on how easy it is to use the carrier.


----------



## EarthyLady

I would love to win one! i think less prints and more solid colors might be more men's style. Plain guy colors like, black, blue, green, red, yellow, etc.


----------



## globe-trotter

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to win this!

And my suggestion for the men.... We did a babysit day for a friend (two kids) while preggo and I had her give me her big old stroller than I took him and the kids all around town and had him lug it up stairs and push threw paths that were rough. By the end of the day he swore he never would get one! LOL He has been a babywearing dad since my son was 1.5 days old <3 He has even done the moby wrap!


----------



## Cortney1975

I would love one of these carriers as I've made my own and they're just not the same as a commercially made carrier.

I think more men would use carriers if the material used matched sports teams or had sports team mascots on them.


----------



## MZephier

We would love to sport one of these fabulous carriers!!


----------



## shannoncarrot

We would love one of the Becco carriers you are giving away. My husband wears both of my two kids all the time in our Ergo. Now that we have 2 kids, my son is 4 monthes old, we could really use another carrier so we can both wear a child at the same time. I have wanted a Becco one for a while but we can't afford it right now as I am not working as much since my son's birth. I think the more people see ads and other men wearing kids, they will wear them too. We get questions all the time about our carrier when we are out in public with it.

Thanks,

shannon


----------



## bredencrans

I love Beco carriers. I think my husband would baby wear more if he saw other men doing more.


----------



## lytedark

I would love a Beco!

I think continuing to introduce 'gender neutral' prints will help to get more men to babywear


----------



## rleome

This is so great! My husband used a carrier sometimes with our daughter, I think he would've used it more if it was easier for him to figure out.


----------



## ichigonopantsu

My husband has worn our daughter since she was a newborn. When I explained all the benefits of babywearing, he was on board. I think it helps when men see other men babywearing. So, perhaps visibility and men in bw advertisements can help?


----------



## JSJSS

I would love this carrier!


----------



## fairymommy

Would love to win one to pass on to one of my lovely doula clients. I didn't have to do much convincing for my husband to wear our children. He loved holding them as much as I did!


----------



## Kat Meyerturner

My husband loves wearing our daughter in our carrier, it gives them the closeness he missed while she was in utero. I would LOVE a Beco carrier- I have always wanted one.


----------



## backtobasics

I would love a Beco!

I think that advertising could play a role in more men babywearing. Also - I think more support from us mamas when we see a babywearing daddy!


----------



## ombrooklyn

I would love too win this for DH! I think BW'ing in itself is the best advertising. People ask me everyday what I'm wearing and where I bought it!


----------



## kenaichicken

I would love one of these carriers. My husband LOVES helisopters too, so it would be perfect if it could be his carrier!

I my experience, my husband wants a carrier that is easy to use. We currently use the Ergo and it's fairly easy for him. He has some difficulty snapping the back, but he manages. He was uneasy with the Moby Wrap and had some difficulty wrapping up properly. He's never used the Maya Ring Sling. The one we use is light blue, so the color is neutral enough that I don't think it seems to "girly" to him (though, I don't think color would prevent him from using it).


----------



## Jen McMannamy

We need another one! 3 kids and 2 will still be in diapers. I could carry the bigger one on my back and the new one on the bellY! Just keep putting pics of dads carrying their babies and you'll win most dads over. Or you can make a carrier that's more Macguyver-like with caribeeners and army colored designs n' such...


----------



## pacificrimblues

I fell in love with baby-wearing when I traveled to Mexico in college, and saw the women there carrying their babies in scarves tied across their bodies. Thereafter I wore the babies I nannied and babysat for... loving the opportunity to develop a close and interactive relationship with them - as well as appreciating the ease with which I could get other things done! When my goddaughter was born almost 4 years ago and I was able to be with them on a nearly daily basis, someone wore her almost non-stop, and my appreciation for well designed carriers grew even further! I am now expecting my first child, and although we have a very limited budget, our baby will be worn from the beginning on through, and I would love to have the opportunity to use a Beco!

As for encouraging men to baby-wear... I think that the more positive male baby-wearing images that are out there, the more men who talk about the benefits of baby-wearing publicly and are encouraged to bond and interact with their infant children and understand how much communication takes place between the baby and the wearer... how much the child learns... how active the wearer/child pair can be with a good carrier.. all of those things can go a long way toward encouraging men to baby-wear!


----------



## Bandora

I would love one of these carriers. My husband would love to babywear but he was frustrated at the limited choices for "manly" carriers and the fact that most don't fit a "big & tall" man


----------



## yoginimommy

I think with such a stylish and comfortable carrier, my Husband would wear our Daughter all time time while working on the Farm. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Kendra Hansen

I would love a beco baby carrier.

I think more dad's would baby wear if they knew about the soothing and bonding qualities of babywearing. It is very fulfilling for dad's to put baby to sleep all on their own.


----------



## CAHernandez

My husband is a baby wearer and I would love a carried. Thanks for the referral Mothering Magazine through FaceBook!


----------



## megano

Babywearing rocks! I would love a Beco carrier. My suggestion for getting more men to babywear: choose styles and colors that are subtle and won't make them feel like they're wearing a doily.

Megan


----------



## natural momma86

I would love to win one of these carriers.

My husband loves babywearing because when he's at work all day, he feels like he misses out on everything. When he wears our kids, it's that great father/son bonding time.


----------



## SimplyRochelle

I would love to add this to my babywearing stash! No babies yet but my hubby will sometimes wear the little guy I nanny for and people usually just melt when they see it so he's never had anything but positive reinforcement.

I think more men would babywear if they knew how freaking cute they were while doing it!


----------



## aisling78

I'd love to win one of these carriers, for my husband & I to use with our newborn son.

I know for my husband, he'd be more likely to wear our baby if we had a simple, easy to use carrier. He never wore our firstborn, because both the ring sling and wrap I had were too intimidating for him. Something like the Beco could be the perfect Daddy-carrier in our house.


----------



## pungalina

I would love to win one of these carriers! Our second baby is due in July and we need a second carrier so that DH and I can each carry a kid (or I can carry one on teh front and one on the back). Babywearing dads are the best! I didn't have to do much to convince my husband--he loves to be the one to carry our daughter, but a masculine print on a babycarrier sure wouldn't hurt!


----------



## LCoffee

My husband is a proud baby wearer. In fact we have a Beco and HE wants me to order another one so that one is his and his only  We'd love to win one!!!


----------



## Nkurtzon

I would love to have a BECO BABY CARRIER! I think that the more men out there who carry their kids, the more it will be seen as something that is "normal" and "wonderful". My husband is certainly open to carrying our son but we don't have a carrier that he feels comfortable with. Thanks for doing the contest!


----------



## SnKmommy

I think more pictures of dad's wearing babies would be a big help. Men seeing that its not "lame" or "dorky" or whatever they think of it. My husband loved wearing my daughter when she was younger, I even snagged a picture of it once!

I would love to win one of these, I only have a wrap style carrier and I've herd such good things about the Beco and would love to try it!


----------



## DancerMomma

Ooh..I'd love to have one of these for my soon-to-be-here (as in, any day now) little one!

To encourage my husband to wear our last baby, I asked him which kind of carriers appealed to him and gave him lots of options to try on. It took several different carriers before he found his match, but once he did, he wore our son around often. So, give the guy options and let him try different carriers! Also, I made sure he knew just how sexy I thought it was and I always compliment other men who wear their babies. Other people commented as well, which boosted his fathering confidence.


----------



## ocelotmom

It struck me this morning that I'd wear my baby much more often if I had a carrier that was easy to get on and off. I have a homemade mei tai, which I love, but it doesn't seem worth the effort to get it on and off unless she's going to be in there for a good long time. I think that, with a carrier that was easier to put on, I'd have her in there more often, and therefore fussing less.

I asked DH what he thought, and he said the exact same thing - easy on/easy off. I guess there's a reason we're married!

I suspect that a design that takes into account common male weight distribution patterns (beer belly) would also help, and that neutral colors/patterns would be more appealing than a "male" pattern, especially as many people are looking for something that both parents will be willing to use when spending that much money on something.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess

Heck yeah!! I would love one!

I think one key would be to make a carrier that actually fits an average guy...wider in the shoulders...


----------



## AlaskanMommy

What a GREAT giveaway! I love it and would LOVE one! My hubby will wear a carrier if it is easy. He gets frustrated if it is complicated or has more than a few steps. The boyish pattern would be nice to encourage wearing. I definately think my hubby would wear this!


----------



## pokeyac

I would love to have a Beco baby carrier. In addition to men being encouraged to wear their babies, I think we should also encourage female partners to wear their babies. For the parent who is not breastfeeding, carrying the baby close to you is calming for you and the baby and builds strong bonds. My wife and I do not have a baby yet, but I am encouraging her to embrace babywearing as a way to spend close time with the baby since I will be the one feeding the baby. Partners want to feel included in nurturing the child when they are not the one enjoying the feeding times, and this is a great way to do that.


----------



## kristidalberg

I'd LOVE to win one of these carriers because I think my husband would actually use this baby carrier! He doesn't like the wrap or sling but wants to use a carrier like this. To appeal to more men, make the carriers adjustable to bigger men and in patterns, colors, etc to appeal to men.


----------



## mom2reenie

Would love to win one.

I think the more gender nuetral friendly a carrier is the more likely for men to wear. But womem tend to like cute prints, so maybe find a way to make the panels interchangeable


----------



## rubymum26

I'd love a Beco! I think if you made an extension waist belt that would help more dads baby wear. And make the fabric panels changeable so mama can have her cute and dad can have manly fabric!


----------



## triony

I would be so excited to get a Beco carrier! I've had one on my wishlist for a while.

To get dads to wear you need more guy-friendly colors. My DH doesn't like most prints, so solids would be great. Or maybe some argyle? Also, more pictures of men wearing babies, doing guy things. Like playing rockband, at a baseball game, or hiking, but the men need to look "real" not like models!


----------



## MomBee

My husband and I would love a Beco Baby Carrier. The way I encouraged my husband to wear our baby, Bear, in a carrier was to let him know that they can bond easier if he wore him! From then on my husband would wear Bear on walks with our two dogs every evening! It is the special bonding that they do together. Now Bear, 10 mos, smiles ear to ear when my husband gets the dog leashes out!


----------



## turtlemama0531

I would love to win one of these!! I think getting as many pictures of men wearing babies out there as you can will help. The more men see other men wearing babies the less stange it will seem. Have a giveway and to enter you have to submit a picture of a dad wearing his baby. My husband has worn all three of our babies and he loves it. he is the one that told me to go enter the contest because he would like to wear this carrier


----------



## erinmariebk

I would LOVE to win one of these, I have been SO wanting to try one!! We have a wrap, but this will be nice with #2 coming, so we can use the wrap for baby!! My husband wears our baby and has from the very beginning. I just made sure a bought a carrier that didn't look too girly!!  He loves it and our little man loves dad carrying him!!


----------



## mandyd22298

I would love one of these! My hubby would look so adorable carrying our little one around.


----------



## lexiraes

I would love to win a baby carrier!!!! Any dad who wears a baby carrier looks caring and kind, maybe other celebrity dads could wear a baby carrier like a rockstar and then other dads might not think it looks too nerdy.


----------



## aprilkek

I would love to win.

I think that men would be more likely to babywear if: 1- their wives left them with the kiddos for longer periods of time (Okay I am sort of kidding here) 2. The carriers were more neutral/manly 3. They figured out that their kiddo really likes it. I know a dad who wears his baby all the time. He is a stay at home dad and has learned to do it to survive.


----------



## Theresa Hanson

my husband's excuse for not baby wearing is that it's not comfortable for the baby since his chest is so hard....not sure what could be done about that. Maybe a chest pad/baby safe pillow for men's chest? Also manly colors/themes, not just baby boy colors/themes, something a man might wear as a backpack something he would WANT to wear 'cause it looks so cool. Ofcourse, you could always advertise them as "chick magenets" I swear, he gets hit on more at the grocery store when wearing our baby than when he was single and childless!


----------



## kjsz

I'd love to win a BECO! I think one way to get more men engaged in babywearing for men to see it more frequently. I can't tell you the number of comments (from men and women alike) we received when my DH and I were wearing both children while walking through the airport over spring break. It made traveling so effortless.


----------



## rlee*

baby wearing is COOL! and functional. babies love to be near daddies too!! love the 'mens wear' fabric print for the becco!!! would also love to see a camo print!!


----------



## girlfromthefuture

I would love to win this carrier! I think more men would carry babies is we included them in our pregnancies and births (care providers need to recognize that this is their baby, too) and trust that they can care perfectly for their babies. Also we need to ask and allow them to carry our babes!

I think more marketing should be geared toward men - so show men using the carriers....show pictures of women and men helping each other put the carriers on, etc..


----------



## 4Blessings

I would love to win one of these carriers!

All kids love piggy back rides from dad! I would encourage dads to use a Beco to safely carry their child around and have fun!


----------



## rutle3701

It would be wonderful to win one of the Beco Baby Carriers!


----------



## ModMomma

I like both the Eden and Espresso patterns/colors. I think by offering more gender neutral options, the hubby's are more likely to use a carrier


----------



## DoulaMeagan

I would love a Beco!!!! I know that my husband would wear our children more often if the adjustments were easier for him. He needs really elementary step by step directions - not because he isn't smart, but because he gets very overwhelmed especially when involving his kids. Also, LOVE the sports team idea! If my husband had an OSU carrier, he would never put our children down!


----------



## sagepixie

This would be an awesome carrier to wear. I got my husband to babywear by buying him Dragon embroidery themed carriers, and skulls too ;-)


----------



## blanche

all it took was one time wearing the boy i take care of on his back and my husband was hooked on the whole idea of babywearing! would love to win this comfy beco carrier! pretty please?! with cherries on top?!


----------



## Ajbaby

I would like one of these! As for my dh, I would probably just have to tell him to do it lol.


----------



## kababy76

Yay!! I'd LOVE to win one of these!!!


----------



## mama2mmj

I would love to win one of these carriers! My husband babywears all the time. I think it helps men want to babywear whenthey see other men doing it too!


----------



## mra

I'd love to win one! My husband loves to wear our LO. He feels good about having his own Moby, etc. instead of sharing mine. He had to have his own manly diaper bag, too.


----------



## HayMama2010

Believe it or not, this is my first "entry" on a baby/mommy website/blog - for anything, including our baby. But I've heard nothing but amazing things about your carriers and just had to enter the contest. My husband and I have been on the hunt for a baby carrier that works right for us - something lightweight, not flashy and comfortable for both our baby girl and us. Voila, my extended facebook family tells me Beco is it! So, in hopes of winning one for my hubby (he'd just LOVE the simplicity and masculinity of the Metro Black) I'm optimistically throwing my name in the hat.

My husband is a wonderful dad. He wants to share his love of the outdoors with our little girl and I think Beco is just the carrier to help him do it - without putting out his back. Our sugar sweet sunshine is a true daddy's girl and every time my husband is around, he swoops her up in his arms. He'd love something to keep her snug and safe near him on hikes and walks - but being a single income family in a small working class town makes the "splurges" like a Beco carrier unattainable for us. Recently, he literally carried our 10 month old around SeaWorld for an entire day just to see the smile on her face. But the next day, his back was a mess. But he said he'd do it again because he loved being able to interact with her through it all. As she continues to grow I can only hope that a Beco carrier could help this smitten daddy keep his little girl close as they continue to explore the world around us. Thanks for your consideration - I hope that soon I will be able to be a mommy that says to my friends "YES, Beco is the BEST baby carrier around! You just HAVE to try one!" :0)


----------



## mellanhead

I would use this everywhere! Out shopping, to the park, fairs


----------



## mizzzashlee

I'd love to win one of the Beco Carriers!! My husband loves wearing our dd - I know for him to wear her the carrier needs to be easy to use, be comfortable, and not too much of a girly pattern to the fabric. I would say those are the top 3 things most men look for in a carrier.


----------



## MZenitram

I would love to win a Beco baby carrier too!

Here is how you get guys to use one more often...Step one: The Beco has to be reversible so that both mom and dad can proudly display the design they prefer to show.

HOWEVER--this is the trick--Step 2: The designs need to be completely customizable. Men can upload words, drawings, photographic images, cartoons, designs, whatever floats their boat!

If mom agrees, dads can even customize *both* sides, making it the 100% Cool Daddy Beco!

Moms can choose her own customization for the reverse side of the Beco--or choose from one of your very lovely Beco designs instead!

Listen, the truth is that any guy who is confident enough to wear his baby in the first place, probably has no problem making a statement that's funny, bold, or unusual while he's at it! And what better way to say it than on a baby's bottom!!!



I hope you like this idea!

Love,

Melissa from Nutley NJ


----------



## greenbrooke

Both my husband and I would LOVE one of these carriers! I think more print options for men would be good!


----------



## soglad

Thanks for the contest - hope I win! I really like the idea of a reversible Beco so that there can be a "mommy" side and a "daddy" side


----------



## RhodyCT

I would love a "manly" beco carrier!


----------



## Knitting Mama

I would DIE to win one of these!!!

I think the prevalence of soft structured carriers (that AREN'T the Baby Bjorn) is doing a lot for helping to encourage men to babywear. Most men I know balk at the idea of wraps but are okay with a Beco, Ergo, Pikkolo, etc. I think it just takes seeing a few dads out and about who are clearly comfortable wearing their babies to pique a man's interest in wearing his own!


----------



## Tizzy

My husband would love one of these because he is not comfortable using the slings I usually wear. I think more p

ackaging and advertising specifically showing men babywearing would make it more acceptable.


----------



## mudpiemaker

i think that the key to helping dads babywear is having a carrier that is comfortable for them. we love the beco because it adjusts to fit mama and dad!

please enter me in the drawing for a beco!

thanks


----------



## TMB

We love our trusty Beco. DS#1 practically lived in it. DH carried him in front and back doing all kinds of things from yardwork to hiking to traveling. It was great to be able to transfer him back and forth between us when needed too. Now with #2 due any day, we've been contemplating getting a second one. Definitely some masculine fabrics (prints, solid colors or phrases) might help and advertising showing versatile types of activities. It just makes the whole family that much more portable.

ps (I wrap too, but he doesn't like it. Too overwhelming.)


----------



## coharmony

How cool! I have no idea how to get men to baby wear though.


----------



## CourtBChase

I would love a new Beco! My husband actually wore our first daugther all the time, he liked carrier that were easy in and out, in gender neutral colors.


----------



## BarefootGal

Gosh! I would loooove one!

My husband occasionally wears our little one, but his main reason for wearing her is practicality. If he wants a bonding moment he just holds her. Also, he'll only use our black carriers. Something about girly flowers makes him shy away from the other ones.


----------



## loginname

We love our Beco Gemini, would love to try a Butterfly II as well!


----------



## motherdoula

I just love them and the dads that use them! I wish I had one!


----------



## kristinrobinson

I would love one of these. They are so nice


----------



## snuggly

We'd love one of these for our new little boy. My DH is an avid babywearing Dad... I asked him what made hime babywear and he said "Chicks dig it". (Jokingly of course!)


----------



## ehunter

would love to beco my next baby around when he/she arrives this May!

for dads, maybe a removable velcro/snap panel with sports team logos? that way you could still buy one beco, and just velcro on a more Manly Design as desired.

... or a beer holster.


----------



## irishmarmalade

We would love a Beco! My husband is willing to baby wear one of our twins, but he's not a fan of my girly looking mei tai. Having boyish prints is definitely a step in the right direction to encourage dads to wear their little ones!


----------



## lovin6

I would love to win a new carrier. I have had the same carrier for 6 kids and have wanted to get a new one that is easier to use and that would be more comfortable. My b heaby is 5 months and I wear him a lot. I think my husband would wear kids more if the carrier was easier to put on/adjust and was more comfortable that the one we have.He did wear our first a lot because I was working. Our carrier is denim and isn't ashamed to wear it.


----------



## ccatsoon

We'd LOVE to win a BECO Butterfly II carrier! we've been looking at these and think they'd be great for us!

BECO- I can think of 2 ways to help men use these: a) Men need to test these out and see how they work and how great babywearing is! I know this is hard to do but it will work. Once I showed my hubby how to use the bjorn over a year ago he enjoyed it and could put it on himself. It worked great when our daugther was little and we didn't know about the BECO Butterfly or gemini. b) Be sure and include designs that dad won't mind wearing. Most of your designs are great and I think men and women wouldn't have any problems wearing them. It would be great if each Beco came with 2 patterns on the outside so you could switch (maybe velcro down 1) and let each person choose which one they like.

Hope that helps!

We'd love to be chosen for this great giveaway! 

Thanks!


----------



## tinyheat

Perhaps have a reversible kind, if possible, where one side is a plain color or more "man" friendly or gender neutral colors and patterns, while the other side is more mom friendly? We had a mei tai type that was like this - though it was not really intended to be reversible - it worked great. I also think once you get the dad to use it when the baby is small, all the fears will dissipate and he'll be able to get the hang of it up until the kid doesn't like it! Maybe even take a class? Once he sees how easy it is and how comfortable it is - there's no turning back!


----------



## Tita Hunt

I would love to win one of these Beco carriers! My hubby would rock one for sure! I think one of the best ways to get more men to use carriers is to have current male carriers encourage it. Men will follow men! If men see other men doing it, then their natural "manly" instinct may not flare up and say that baby carrying is not manly! Thanks for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## **mom2one**

We are expecting baby # 3 and I would love to have a Becco! I think as everyone else mentioned - have more masculine patterns would make it more appealing for men to baby wear


----------



## ellenfranks

We'd love to win a new Beco!!

It was easy to convince my husband to babywear more - in the beginning, every time I talked him into it I'd tell him how sexy he looked







That did it! Now we share a Beco in a wonderfully girly print!


----------



## mtvrell

I'd tell my hubby that if he wore our soon-to-be born daughter (due April 12th) around in one of these, then I'd have more time to get my figure looking as good as the model in this picture!


----------



## E Maxwell

These carriers are great! we used the ergo with #1 & #2, but my husband was never comfortable because the strap adjustment wasn't long enough for his body. The carrier never sat quite right. I think having the straps more adjustable for a mans body and also some neutral, earth tones would really help inspire dads. As #3 is due in May, this could be a great new carrier to try. Thanks!


----------



## bignerpie

I would love one! I think my husband would actually use it, too.


----------



## VEV

My husband and I would LOVE a Beco carrier! We share the "baby" (28 lb toddler) wearing duties around here  Thank you!!


----------



## Kelsey Gross

I would love to win one of these carriers. I have heard a lot of great things about Beco. My DH doesn't wear our son because he hates how long and difficult it takes to just put on the regular carrier. He also complains that it is uncomfortable and hurts his back. I think he would love this and would be more willing to wear him because of how easy it is to put on and take off and also because he can carrier him on his back.


----------



## Mama Whimsy

I would love a Beco!!! My husband is a big guy and would wear our little one if our current carrier straps fit him.


----------



## LLtheTinkerbell

I would be very happy to be a winner of a Beco carrier!

Changing social acceptability in our society is as simple as normalizing the change we want to see. So just like breastfeeding, where the more we do it in public, and show pictures in ads, magazines, tv, or have celebrities endorse it, the more it becomes socially acceptable. In the same vein, by showing men babywearing we will making it normal for men to babywear. I think an especially great way to do this would be to advertise with celebrities - have famous manly men carrying their babies in Beco carriers!


----------



## Mom2AandV

I would LOVE one! My hubby has been known to wear both our babies quite often. He even wore our son with a purple moby wrap once and didn't seem to mind at all when his friends were teasing him. I LOVE that he's not afraid to babywear!


----------



## mkieff

I agree with the suggestion of picturing more dads babywearing in advertising. I've never tried a Beco, but would love to have one and share it with my babywearing group.


----------



## theresa1

I would love to try a Beco. Dads need to know if it is fast and easy to put on. My husband doesn't want to spend 15 min adjusting straps. Perhaps a marker for where to adjust straps back to fit dad after mom wears it?


----------



## Katrina Klauer

would love to win a beco carrier. Not sure other than word of mouth how awesome baby carrying


----------



## lysimachia

I would love to have a Butterfly II.

I think having more "masculine-looking" baby carriers makes men more likely to use them, for sure. (Boy-type colors, no flowy fabric, etc.)

Also culture / contact... being exposed to pictures of men babywearing, seeing other men wearing babies.


----------



## prantastic4

I would love this carrier! My husband often wears our 2 year old, and I wear our 2 month old. I've never even had to ask him to do it. He loves it!


----------



## nilatti

I'd love to win a Beco!

I think that a carrier like that -- structured and easy to use--might make babywearing appeal to my DH more than our other carriers do. He seems deeply intimidated by the Moby and the mei tai.


----------



## weliveintheforest

I would love to win one!


----------



## HerbalMere

Men need to see other men wearing their babies and say that it is easy to do and speak of the rewards that come from babywearing! Also, saying of how it will get them closer to their babies and to work on getting into shape by wearing a few extra pounds will probably help! Maybe some more masculine patterns would help also!  My partner loves to wear our little girl out in public, he is a very proud father and babywearer!!  When people ask about our carrier, we always take a few minutes to educate them on the benefits. They almost always ask where they can find them to go check them out for themselves. Winning a beco that my partner could pick out himself would be a great prize! Wear your babies with pride


----------



## autumnbrunsell

My son would look great in that carrier being worn by his dad

DH would be more likely to babywear if the prints weren't so girly. He is concerned even with the not so girly ones that he refuses. Also the less straps the better if all he had to do was clip and go it would be better.


----------



## sarahmans7

love love love these carriers and my husband would wear it too if he had his own!!!!


----------



## mamacooper

I've been saving up for a Beco precisely because I think it will be the easiest for my husband to use. I think the more media images of baby wearing daddies, the easier it will become.


----------



## MiamiMami

If I win this, I just might get dh to use it! He's never worn our babies before


----------



## Buterflysbeauty

I would like one of these, my husband will not wear my pink ergo and is afraid of wrapping  I think more men would be comfortable babywearing if they saw more men doing it and talking about it. Celebrities/high profile men babywearing in public. Maybe even at some sports events! Some "manly" colors and patterns wouldn't hurt


----------



## Allison_Fitzgerald

It would be great to win a new carrier! We are going camping for this first time as a family this summer and this would come in absolutely perfectly handy! Daddy could carry our daughter, promoting that outdoor activity time together! And I know he would carry her in it everywhere else too.


----------



## Caroline Dube

I Love the Beccos and would die for one of these. My daughter is very attached to mommy and the carriers are the one sure way my Boyfriend can connect with her. We go on walks etc... and he is always the first to say lets bring the carrier just in case.We tried the stroller again and again and if i forgot the carrier we all payed for it she has just always been happier in one cuddled up to me or daddy. We always have one in the car and in the diaperbag... Its nice that shes get to be close to him this way.

Caroline


----------



## Caroline Dube

I Love the Beccos and would die for one of these. My daughter is very attached to mommy and the carriers are the one sure way my Boyfriend can connect with her. We go on walks etc... and he is always the first to say lets bring the carrier just in case.We tried the stroller again and again and if i forgot the carrier we all payed for it she has just always been happier in one cuddled up to me or daddy. We always have one in the car and in the diaperbag... Its nice that shes get to be close to him this way.

Caroline


----------



## KatiJean

I would love to win one of these!

To get more men on board with babywearing I agree with laughingfox, if they see the carrier being advertised with a male model maybe they'd change their initial idea on babywearing.


----------



## peetred

I would love to win a carrier. I think that cool men's colors and seeing more men wear their babies would encourage my husband to do so.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird

would love to try this carrier out! I think for men, the carrier has got to be easy to use, no fiddling, and baby should be easy to get in and out!


----------



## Natacha Vanegas

Would love to wear my baby and the beco would be great!


----------



## lace

I'd love a beco. I've heard wonderful things about them.

I'd suggest having more plain carriers (just a solid color) or more manly patterns. Also showing more men babywearing in photos would be great.


----------



## fsskl1

I would LOVE a beco! As far as encouraging men to babywear, I think having colors/patterns that appeal to the typical male palette would be helpful (and it looks like Beco is already on that), and I guess the other would be to publicize as much as possible real-life examples of men who babywear, to get the image out there, hopefully normalizing it.


----------



## g33kyMama

I would LOVE to win one of these!! To encourage more people to baby wear making more affordable options to reach more people would be a big plus!


----------



## PoetryLover

I think more men would wear them if there were more advertisements showing men wearing them. My DH isn't afraid to tell folks that he LOVES wearing our son. More baby wearing men speaking out would be helpful. Aside from those things, more masculine colors/prints on the slings might help.

I, too, would LOVE to win one of these carriers!


----------



## tahi2000

In my opinion, men would be more prone to use carriers and "baby wear" if the carriers were more conducive to they're life style, likes and dislikes. Men don't want pink, purple, flowers, or designes on something they carry. They want functional. My husband wants something he can use but that doesn't get in his way or stop him from doing the things he needs to. If we are out and about, he always had something to drink with him, a zip on bottle holder that doesn't bounce around when you walk would be great and maybe a pouch with a reinforced side to put their keys in and know it wont poke the baby.

My Husband always worries about catching the baby's feet on something he's walking past and therefore can't use his hands because he's holding on to our son's feet. He worries our babies head gets bobbled around when he walks and he's hurting the babies neck. All valid concerns but I think men need to be reassured that carriers are not only safe (when used properly) but also healthier for the baby than being set down so you can get things done. Put men holding babies on the packages and advertising and have directions that speak to them, not just the lovey, emotional verbiage geared toward women to make us feel warm and fuzzy about a product. It works for us, men gag on it 

Tell men how carrying their babies in their arms puts undue stress on their muscles and can cause a "repetitive stress" injury. The carrier enables a more balanced distribution of weight and allows the person carrying the child to stay in a more neutral, upright position. With the arms outstretched, holding a child in their arms, the muscles of the shoulders and neck get elongated and weakened causing injury if the position is persistent. A carrier allows a man to relax his arms and pull his shoulder's back to a proper skeletal placement. This utilized the muscles in the back, which are much stronger and more capable of continuous work without fatigue or pain afterward.

Men like facts and statistics, maybe you could estimate how many calories someone could burn based on increments of how much extra weight they're carrying instead of pushing a stroller.

I hope this helps 

AND...of course I'd LOVE to win the carrier!!!


----------



## Bum Luxury

I would love a new carrier. I baby wear all the time-I think that's the best way to share the love w/ other families. It is so convenient to pop the baby in and get on your way. The baby is much happier too!!

Thanks!!

Bridget from www.bumluxury.blogspot.com


----------



## jonnysgirl

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a Beco carrier!!! Some manly patterns would surely encourage men to wear their baby in a Beco!!!


----------



## Atarapardini

I would love to win a beco. Both my husband and I love our old beco. It has been through two wonderful children and now we have our third it would really be something special to have a new one for her. I have cariied all my children and there is nothing like that experience of closeness and cuddle. I think that more men would wear their children if the mothers encourage them. I found that I just needed to get my husband in the carrier and he learned to love holding our children that way. Some men I find like it better as a back carrier because their center of gravity is a bit different from us and they r not used to having a child on their belly.


----------



## April Dawn

I would love one of these!

My DH wears our son a lot. I think to encourage dads to babywear, one thing that's important is making it easy to put baby in the carrier. My DH would never use a wrap or a mei tai when I used those, but he finally got an SSC and loves it because he doesn't have to figure out how to tie or wrap anything - just buckle up and go!

I think guy-friendly fabrics help too. I use a brown Kanga XT with a cute farmyard print on it when I carry our son. But my DH didn't really go for cute - his carrier is a blue denim Adagio with a panel made of a simple fabric with circles in muted earthy shades, and he really likes it.

It also helps to make the shoulder straps long enough for a larger frame. My DH is very broad shouldered, and he has tried on a few SSCs where he feels like the padded part of the shoulder strap isn't long enough for him to have padding all the way around - it runs out of padding and he just has a canvas strap digging in to his body, so it's uncomfortable for him.

Finally, I think making carriers large enough for toddlers is a great way to encourage dads to babywear! My DH was less comfortable with wearing a newborn that seemed more fragile. But our son is now a rowdy 22 month old, and DH wears him a lot more! He's not so worried about having to be super careful now. And it works out well for mom that way too - my son is kind of heavy for me these days!


----------



## brighteyed

It would be great to win one of these carriers! I think my husband would use a carrier if it didn't look girly and wasn't complicated to put on. I have a moby wrap style carrier and my husband thinks it is too much fuss so simple to strap on= good in his eyes.


----------



## SpiderMum

I think this type would appeal to my husband.


----------



## flutterflick

I have never used the Beco but would love one, have tried a few others but havent been very happy with them.

Men are function over fashion...if u had a mens line that we basic black with no bells or whistles on it...or maybe a camo print.


----------



## leahwehner

I would LOVE a Beco Carrier. My husband would actually be more comfortable wearing the baby because he's 6 ft 8 inches tall and has a really hard time finding a comfortable position to hold the baby. I feel so bad for him, but I think the Beco Carrier is the answer!!!


----------



## Cali2SC

Pick us!









To get more dad's to wear their babies, give them their very own carrier as a new baby/shower gift. My partner was given a baby borjn before our lo was born. It wasn't my first choice, but he loved it! It was easy to use and he did use it often. Now he eyes any new slings, or other carriers that I bring home to see what else he might like. Having a variety of sizes and styles worked for us. Even my dad has worn our LO, with the easy squeezy baby borjn. I know it isn't the ideal carrier for babies, but I like to think of it kind of like a gateway drug.







The becco could replace it for our families.

If we win the carrier it will be gifted to my brother-in law as a shower gift! (My sister is expecting this August!!!)


----------



## laneysprout

swoooooooooooooooning!

How about organizing some "Beer and Babywearing" classes for expecting fathers? They could meet at local bars to sample the beers and try out some carriers.


----------



## EllaMae

I actually do NEED a carrier.

I've worn my son since infancy and my current carrier is falling apart- cracked buckle, lost snaps, etc. I can't afford a new one, so please pick me as your winner!

My mate loves carrying our son as he goes about his life: hiking in the woods, working in the garden, or even while cooking. I think more men want to wear carriers when they realize: it helps soothe the baby (which helps both parents), it's a great way to bond, they can meet other like minded parents (which helps them feel less alone), and that wearing your babe makes you physically stronger and more fit!


----------



## puddle

I'd love this for my new baby due this month!

I think men just need to see more men babywearing. Get men to wear them on popular TV shows, in ads, etc.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

I would love to win one of these! I think ease of use plays a big factor with my husband wearing our son- he prefers a carrier that is easy to get on and off.


----------



## lisaluvsfritz

Before this print came out I was already in love with it! Would love to try out a Beco!


----------



## echospiritwarrior

I would just







a beco!!!

I think a way to get more dads to babywear is to offer more prints/styles that are appealing to a man's aesthetic (of course this varies, but generally speaking more plain geometric and solid color or subtle variations of tone). I also think that when the woman shows them how wonderful it is it goes a long way to help encourage the men.

Thanks for doing this... sure would love to be lucky!!!!


----------



## alexnewmark

We are expecting our second baby this week. Have always wanted to try this carrier and think it would be great for my husband too.

Thank you


----------



## cyrusmama

I would love one of these carriers.


----------



## BalderasMama

I would love a Beco!

Make a line with sports teams so guys can feel cool repping there favorite team. Also, the easier to put on the better


----------



## evermore82

How wonderful! I would love to win one of these Beco Baby Carriers! My husband loves to babywear--it makes him feel close to our children, something that gives him the opportunity to create a special bond between him and the children in the first few years, especially when I share a close nursing relationship with the children.

When my husband babywears, we are often out and about, and he gets kudos from others, especially fathers (and elderly men!) who never thought of babywearing as an option for a man, but who walk away considering it a great idea. They do ask plenty of questions, especially, "What do you call that contraption and where can I get one??"

From a marketing standpoint, manly patterns and men modeling babywearing would perhaps encourage more men to babywear. Practically speaking, getting the word out through an "Advice for New Dads" publication would be an interesting option, especially in sections on bonding with and soothing infants or dealing with wily, wondering toddlers. The use of humor helps when it comes to men, both in ads and writing--a snappy catch-phrase or a funny image that all dads can relate to. Also, a call out for dads for personal experiences, photos, videos and artwork regarding their own personal babywearing experiences would increase involvement in men who are proud babywearers.


----------



## WMassMama

We would love one of these carriers! I've seen babywearing on papas quite frequently where I live, but I think more advertisements and photos of babywearing men would be a great way to encourage more.


----------



## JWaddington

I want a Beco so bad! The only it takes for my hubs to wear our baby girl is a front facing carrier.....I know its against the babywearing rules but she loves to face outward when she is around our house.


----------



## lilbsmama

I would love to have one of these for my ds1 who is autistic and likes to be worn. He is outgrowing my babyhawk.


----------



## earthworm

I would love a Beco! It looks like it would actually comfortably hold my big baby!

I have talked about this with my husband before and his biggest requirement is for the carrier to be really plain (of course I like patterns!). He also prefers a back carry because it feels less awkward to him. Like he's just wearing a backpack, I guess.


----------



## atmommy

I would love one!

I think if men saw more men being featured in ads and pictures wearing babies there would be more of a willingness to do it.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin

I would Love to have one! Men would go for prints like camo, flames, and skulls. I would too


----------



## ehazzard

I LOVE the Ecino fabric featured here! I think men will go for this look... My husband loves to wear our son in the Ergo carrier. It lets him help out but still have his hands free. Here's hoping we will win this one so we can carry both our babies at the same time


----------



## grab

I would like to win a carrier 

I haven't read all of the replies, but I know my husband would happily wear a carrier if there were one with wider straps. He has broader shoulders and the carriers we've tried tend to be more narrow and uncomfy, rather than riding on the shoulders


----------



## stanleymama

I think it would depend on the fabric. Nascar, Sport team logo, camo, fishing/hunting, etc. Its gotta look manly 

Please enter me!!! I would love a Becco.


----------



## Jules822

I would love a Beco carrier. I think that any material that is more masculine would help. I think my husband would like this one because he could carry them on his back. He has not liked any we have looked at before, and when I showed him this one, he was open to it.


----------



## Dolphin4176

I'd love to win one of these for dh! He always used the commercial ones bought at Wal-Mart to carry dd but she is too big for them now and he needs something else. He loves to carry her! I think making the carriers more manly would help more men baby-wear. They don't want a frilly, girly colored carrier. Something with pockets and in navy, black, khaki colors. Throw in some sports team prints and you are all set!


----------



## starsprouts

I'd love one of these. I think one of the main ways to get more men to accept babywearing is simply for other guys to do it more often. It's still seen as being something a woman does. Never met a guy who has a problem with wearing a Kelty carrier, because that's "manly," but all the slings and mei tais, etc., seem to be shown being worn by women.


----------



## tsk_mum

please enter me ...my husband & I both would love to win!!

I think marketing geared more towards men , in ads/pics, on the website, etc would be a great way to men interested! Also the option of sporting their favorite team on the carrier would be great!


----------



## aricha

I'd love to win one so I can return the Beco I've been borrowing indefinitely... and that I am struggling to part with!

I agree that it might help to see more men baby-wearing portrayed in ads and the media.

I also think it is important to find a carrier that fits and works well for men. I imagine most carriers are designed for and field-tested mostly on women. Men's bodies are shaped differently and they may need a different shaped carrier. My husband finds the hiking backpacks most comfortable so far, and I suspect those are the ones designed with both sexes in mind. While the kids love the view from the hiking backpack, it definitely doesn't give them the same close babywearing feeling that a Beco or wrap would.


----------



## onlyAngil

Winning one of these would be great! I am in! 

I think having more pictures of males carrying a baby or child in and on it's self would help promote more men doing such.


----------



## mojobin

I would love to win this carrier for my sister and her husband! I think men are more likely to use carriers that are easy and comfy like the Beco. Also, the back carry is more 'manly' I guess...I see lots of men wearing their babes...so sweet!


----------



## ernverry

That Beco carrier is adorable! I would love to have one. I think a masculine design would encourage more men to participate in babywearing. Also, a beer cozy would certainly not be a deterrent!


----------



## Aliy

i would love one. they are so awesome

Now the trick to get men to baby wear, make it easy. I think when it is easy to put on most daddies are more than happy to wear. and make it manly looking...lol

i think the biggest trick to getting more dads to baby wear is they need to see more daddies doing it. while a lot of guys claim they don't care what others think. they look at their manly state by what other men are doing. and if they realize that mommies think that daddies wearing the baby is HOT i think more will be doing it... lol


----------



## L J

I would love to win one of these awesome carriers, and I know that my husband would be excited to use it, too. It was pretty easy to convince him of the benefit of babywearing - even men get tired of holding a squirmy baby for long periods of time! I wouldn't try to get him in a complicated wrap or feminine print mei tai, but he is likes the idea of soft structured carriers. He gets to hang out with the kiddo and not worry about tired arms and a baby squirming away.


----------



## Lucy Alden

I'd love one!

Here's my husbands biggest issue with baby carriers; they are primarily sized to fit women. My husband is 6'3, 200lbs and very broad shouldered. He's used our Ergo to carry our boys but it just doesn't fit right. It ends up feeling tight through the shoulders and short through the torso even after adjusted. A carrier made for a male build or one that would accomodate one would be much easier for dads to embrace. Of course a non-girly print would be good too







.


----------



## Kathryntyndall

Love the carrier! I have used many carriers and they are okay for a little while, but my child was and is a big boy and none of them were that comfortable as he got heavier and longer. I would love the ability to put him in a carrier instead of holding him for long periods of time.

And on the subject of my husband using a carrier. His issue with them is that they are not comfortable and weight isn't distributed evenly. And if a neutral yet stylish pattern were used that might also help.


----------



## Christina F

this would SAVE me! I'm just looking to buy a carrier and start baby wearing with our 22 month old. We're planning a trip abroad and I know he'll love the security of being up and close to us. This carrier looks fantastic and I love how it holds them until 45 lbs. Weight has been a big concern of mine.

For adverts, sure show more pics of men "wearing". But also, men want to have a close bond to their kids just as much as women. Slogans, or writeups regarding bonding, and being hands free is a plus. I would also suggest some Dad bloggers to cover baby wearing, or perhaps write ups on local FB pages.

If anyone ever wants to post something regarding the bonding experience and baby wearing on my page under the discussion tab, please do. www.facebook.com/whotheyreallyare

Did I mention I would LOVE to win this!


----------



## lovelylisa

ooh, I'd love one! I think that by giving a functional, masculine wrap to men and giving them the opportunity to try wearing the baby will be really helpful.


----------



## Earthy Mama

Sounds great! He wears our dd in a mei tai with buckles but it doesn't backcarry well. And it's pink.


----------



## swisness

My husband would love to win a "boyish" Beco! He usually doesn't like that patterns I choose for our LO. "Manly" prints!


----------



## Alohamelly

I would love to win!!

My husband doesn't mind babywearing, but I think he prefers patterns that aren't too feminine!


----------



## KinderKim

I would like one of these carriers. Make it simple to use and in a neutral color and more men will use it.


----------



## violinear1

Would love a new carrier, and Beco has such great designs. More attention to celebrity dads who are babywearers may attract new dads to the practice. I have seen photos on blogs of Brad Pitt and others doing it, so why shouldn't all men?


----------



## mrsng

We would enjoy one of these. With our first DS we had another carrier brand that we both used and I'm looking forward to baby #2 to have the same experience.


----------



## bicron101

I would love one of these. To encourage more men to wear their babies you have to show more men wearing their babies. My husband won't baby wear because he feels it will emasculate him. Once it's shown that real men wear their babies I think more men will feel it's socially acceptable and do it.


----------



## BCFsMommy

I would love this carrier! I think explaining the benefits of baby wearing encourages daddies to use them! By making the style simple and making it easy to use, daddies will love them as much as mommies do! I breastfeed my babies to sleep so it is sometimes hard for my husband to get them down for a nap when I am not home. When I explained how fast they fall asleep when they are being worn, he was sold! Now he is a baby-wearing lover too...and our girls are happy babies!


----------



## dayiscoming2006

Would absolutely love one of these carriers. I think keeping neutral color options for carriers and making sure they adjust for a larger frame are what will make more men wear their babies. My hubby will babywear no problem and he doesn't care what color it is but he's more atypical.


----------



## Penny Gadget

I think more Daddies would wear their babies if they knew about the Beco construction and style. Carriers don't have to be girly, and there are plenty of manly choices from Beco! If I won one of these carriers, I'd give it to my sis who is having her 3rd babe in August! So much fun!


----------



## momster

I'd love one. My partner likes that our baby is often happier in the carrier and falls asleep easily compared to giving expressed breastmilk, rocking, or just holding.


----------



## joates

I would love one of these. I think to get more men to babywear, we need to encourage simplicity. I am guilty of this myself, often switching between different types of carriers and I've found that wraps intimidate my husband, and so do mei tais. He was something, simple and easy, and is really interested in only learning one carry, and not a variety like I am.


----------



## atlyogamomma

Awesome! I'd love one. And I definitely think that more masculine carriers would encourage dads to baby wear more often.


----------



## smulvihi

Ladies love a baby-carrying dad!


----------



## amers176

I would love to win one of these carriers! I am a full-time student who is going to be on the job hunt this Fall, and plan to wear my daughter as much as humanly possible while I am around to help forge a stronger bond. My husband is kind of wary of wearing her in PUBLIC (tough guy thing I guess), but has agreed to do so at home because I kind of made a fuss about how important it was. In public, the carrier is going to have to be a neutral color, and advertising is going to have to become more mainstream to open them up to the idea.


----------



## Jenivere

I'd love a Becco, I wanted one a few years ago but at the time didn't have the money. We still carry our youngest when we go out and hope to have another baby in the next year.

I think simplicity and neutral colors are always good. My husband has worn all of our children in various carriers and never really cared to much what they look like but he does like something that is easy to use.


----------



## beachygranola

Winning one of these Super cute and eco-conscious carriers would be a dream!

To get a man to wear one....well my husband wore our first baby, we had a carrier in black. But he would rock a brown non-flowery print too.

Thanks =)


----------



## Kamie

I would love a beco carrier! I think men would like neutral colored carriers or sport themed carriers.


----------



## MamaofLiam

my husband loves to wear our little guy! we would love a becco!! he currently wears a pink wrap. he wasn't too keen on it at first but after trying it a few times, and seeing how quickly it soothed our son convinced him that baby wearing is great. he loves the special bond he and ds share as a result of this. he says he would love a non-pink becco in the future. his suggestion is to make it gender neutral shades as well. in his words "if it helps your kid go to sleep, why wouldn't you baby wear".


----------



## Marlene19

I would love to have one of these carriers for my son. My husband and I are expecting his arrival around May 6th.

I think you could get more fathers to wear baby carriers if they knew how it helped their child's emotional, mental & physical development, made them happier, cry less, gave them a sense of security, and helped them to bond with their child.


----------



## Madison Jade

I want to win a BECO carrier! I love the designs and how easy and comfortable it looks. The only thing I could say about men wearing them more would be more "manly" designs.


----------



## heatheresc

I would love a Beco for my tall one year old! And my husband has been a proud babywearer since the beginning--anything that makes our son happy & keeps him safe is cool with DH! =)


----------



## zensven42

Definitely patterning has a lot to do with men being more on board. I'm sure many of them would like to be able to get team logos on them, or at least some more manly prints.

I would love a Beco!


----------



## JasmineC

Keep them easy to use, gender neutral, and advertise men using them.

We would love one of these


----------



## JennyKochhar

My old Beco just broke! I feel like I lost a limb! I would love to win a new one!

My hubby is great about wearing the kids. It was actually the Beco that converted him. I think it's all the buckles that make it look "technical" that made him give it a try.


----------



## mombh

ooohhhh we would love one of these, they are gorgeous!! I think this is the perfect carrier for men, since it is practical, functional and simple and boy/guy colors. I agree more men in photos with cool carriers like this one would encourage them and also showing them how simple it is to use the buckles!!! my dh would love this carrier!!


----------



## moonstones

Count me in too! My DH loves to babywear too -- he wears every wrap -- even the more feminine ones, but he's probably in the minority. And I agree with past posters, keep advertising with pictures of men, and also advertise the benefits of babywearing.


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10

We would love to win a Beco. We have been experimenting with different carriers since DD was born, and for DH, he definitely prefers SSCs. We have not been able to afford to pick up a Beco, although we have heard it is a better carrier than what we currently have. As far as getting more men to babywear, I think we first have to start with normalizing it for everyone. People always look at me with curiosity when I wear my baby in public - it's like they are surprised that she is not in a carseat or stroller. Encouraging men to babywear will come naturally when more PEOPLE choose to babywear.


----------



## tubbytelly

I think these carriers are quite attractive and would love to have one. My husband is always trying to wear my pouch slings but he is much too big....he would actually be able to wear this one as well!


----------



## McGucks

I would love to win one! And as far as men? Eh, I think they'll wear them or not and that the appearance/color might not matter (so long as it's not super-girly, perhaps)...I think if they're going to wear them, they're going to, and if they're not, they're not. Maybe an article kind of targeted towards men about the benefits to the child of babywearing? That's my only thought!


----------



## MSWmama

Would love to win one of those! I asked dh about how to get more guys interested in babywearing, and he said to make the carriers include enough pockets so that guys don't have to carry a diaper bag for short trips.


----------



## time4latte

I would love to win one!!

I bet guys would wear babies more if there was little to no learning curve, fully adjustable to guys of all sizes (and heights) and guy prints/colors (my hubby loves sailboats). I borrowed a ton of carriers from a friend, the ones he was most likely to use involved webbing and buckles. Slings were definitely out and so were mei tai's (because they tie not clip). There was a hip carry only carrier that he liked that used buckles and straps, and I think he really liked it because of the simplicity and comfort.


----------



## AndersM

I would love to wear my baby in one of these Beco carriers. Speaking as a man, I can't say what would really work for others, but this carrier looks more secure than the "bag" ones my wife uses. I don't really like those.


----------



## kareniswaiting

I would love to win one of these carriers I have heard great things about them. my husband is all about baby wearing! I also see a lot of men with carriers as well but more for outings and less for around the house and general baby time.


----------



## il60202

I would love to carry around my grandbaby in one of these. He is getting quite heavy 

Men wearing babies...maybe just remind them that its easy to muti-task while wearing a baby carrier....which is what they do best right


----------



## CLAL

I would like one of these great carriers. I think the pattern could sway more men to wear their babies. Maybe camouflage or dark stripes or something bold and manly. But that's not really Beco's color/pattern style, so not sure that would work to get men's attention.


----------



## lalaland42

pick me!


----------



## illumini

I would love a Beco! I got my dh to bw by not buying a stroller, only having one car and having him be a sand. His digital camo mei tai doesn't hurt either!


----------



## ambivamom

Make them EASY to use! Also, some product placement on a hip television show wouldn't hurt.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos

I would LOVE one of these carriers for my little guy!

I think that men just need to be told that baby wearing is for them too!


----------



## Natacha Vanegas

I would love a beco!


----------



## A Mom's Love

I'd love to win one.
I think when it comes to a carrier for men to use, the simpler the better.


----------



## sobellamama

I would love a Beco! I think men would be encouraged more with more neutral patterns or patterns like Duke.


----------



## Torahabider

I'm not sure if this contest is still open - I just joined this website. But I would love one of your carriers!! My husband and I are baby wearers and just found out we're expecting again, so a new and oh so stylish carrier would be amazing and frankly, a God send!


----------



## Lijahmama

Hello,

I would LOVE a Beco baby carrier. We are a proud income-limited baby-wearing family and would put this to wonderful, international, use. My husband is from the Andes, where gender roles are more traditional and men generally do not wear their babies, while babies are often on mama's back until 3+ years of age. When we recently visited family in Peru, my husband proudly wore his son with a traditional 'lliqlla' blanket on his back, and was a great model for other fathers. I think men are slowly coming about in learning the wonderful art of baby wearing, I am so passionate about this and it really helps baby to bond with their parents. Perhaps you could have more adds of, not just families baby wearing, but men out and about on their own with baby, such as at the market.

Thank you!

Rachel


----------



## Mayachel

I just found out I am pregnant, and know that my dh would love to feel included in the process with his own carrier that he felt comfortable wearing. This would mean no floral, pink or purple colors.


----------



## OceanMama13

I would love to win a Beco baby carrier! My husband and I are expecting twins, and I think that the carrier will allow us the use of free hands which Im sure we will need! I think that hip, cool patterns will get the men to baby wear!


----------



## lmc41

I would love to win this Beco carrier for my DS! My DH was not sold on babywearing until I showed him how easy it was to get a morning cup of coffee, breakfast, and read the paper while babywearing. Sure enough the next day he asked for help with the ring sling!


----------



## treekidsandadog

Oh how I would adore having one of these. My oldest boy just recently outgrew (weight wise) my mei tai (one of these would get us another 5-6lbs). I have coveted these things for three years, but sadly can't afford the expense as we are VERY income limited. Winning one would be AWESOME!! My husband would not wear the mei tai, but I am certain could be encouraged to wear one of these as his reasoning for not wanting to wear the mei tai was that it was "girly." We live in a rural area where we are the exception, not the norm as far as natural living/babywearing/etc...we don't have any stores where we could even purchase something like this. It would be nice to be able to show others in our area the benefits of babywearing especially the men (sadly our "neck of the woods" is a bit old fashioned and men don't generally have much to do with the children until they are older...even then it's usually only with their boys.) Thanks for your consideration! Regards...


----------



## bwaybaby918

I'd love a Beco! My DH loves his buckle carriers! lol. He says there is something about the "click, click." Our DD loves it too when daddy wears her for long walks on his back. I think maybe some marketing in men's magazines would be helpful.


----------



## KayleeZoo

My baby and I would love a Beco!


----------



## sunny2

I'd love to win one of these!


----------



## Fruitful4Him

I would love one of these carriers! I think that just raising awareness of various modes of babywearing and showing more dads babywearing would increase the number of dads who wear their babies.


----------



## adelynsmommy

I would love one of these carriers. My husband was very uncertain about baby wearing but I bought him a brown Moby and he loves being handsfree but close to our sweet baby. Babywearing is awesome!


----------



## ekraft

Would LOVE to win one of these!

My DH wears our DD, and she's 25 months old, he enjoys it. She's a built in A/C when you wear her and tell her you're a little hot, she blows on the back of your neck.


----------



## gun

I would love it! I think more fellow friendly designs are key to encouraging more men to BW. Additionally, I think using more men in advertising will be helpful too.


----------



## MelissaGruver

I would LOVE one of these. I think that a lot of carriers are pretty feminine. I think more masculine carriers, and ones built for a man's body would help. While my carrier is not feminine, it doesn't fit my husband well, as he doesn't have hips, so the waist belt slips down his hips. If it were made for for a man's body type, they might wear their children more!!


----------



## TerraJones

I think continuing to present the benefits of babywearing, and maybe in advertising, showing more men wearing their babies is the best way. Unfortunately, I think babywearing has a "mom/female" only 'rap'. Thankfully, my hubby grabs our carriers any chance he gets. Love that man! Would love to a win him a Beco of his own!!! :-D Thank you for the chance!!


----------



## oliviab

I would love one as well...I think the Becco itself would encourage men because it seems pretty easy to use  also we moms need to just ask more!

Olivia


----------



## SophiMamarazzi

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to win one of these carriers. Perhaps a good way to encourage men to babywear would be to design a carrier with them in mind (like the fabrics, sizes that kind of thing.)


----------



## mamamillet

Would love love love a beco carrier!!


----------



## knbagley

Would love to win one for my BFF who is expecting! My husband was all about wearing our son... so long as the carrier wasn't in a girly print. I think that's the key.


----------



## Amy Steinle

I am psyched at the chance to win one! I think I could get my husband to use it if it had manly colors and if I could sell him on the cost vs a stroller and the portability vs. a stroller. ;-)


----------



## annierobbie

we would love one of these carriers! we wear our little one all the time. my husband wears him to clean the house or cook dinner! we are wanting another baby and would need another carrier. our little one is 19 mos and still loves to be carried. he has never been a stroller baby.


----------



## amberlbrown

I'd love to win this carrier!

I think more men would wear babies if more men modeled as babywearers.


----------



## SuperB

I would love one FOR my hubby he is the SSC wearer of the family 

What helped my DH is to get involved with our local baby wearing group-he learned more, meet other baby wearing daddies and got to help newbies!

-Brianna


----------



## ashleymac

I think it is important for Fathers to wear their babies too. I think for a Father, they would enjoy either solid prints such as orange, black, blue, or grey or a fun print such as camo, stripes or something my husband would love...superheros


----------



## teale

I would love one of these!!!

In order to make it more husband friendly? I know my husband has a bit of an issue with the girlie prints, but maybe showing men doing "normal" things, just just randomly standing around. What can you do with your baby while wearing a Beco.


----------



## VintageDOULA

I would adore one of these carriers!

My husband loves to babywear, but the carrier has to be in solid or neutral colors. No flashy pink for him. All of my carriers have had to be gender neutral, which I think Beco does a great job of doing. I think men would be more apt to babywearing the more their exposed to it. Let's get more pictures of babywearing daddy's out there!


----------



## SterlingsMom

I would love a new carrier! I think Beco is on the right track for encouraging dad's by the fact that they have buckles and no tying involved. Maybe just some more manly prints like a camo or switchable print swatches so that dad can have his own when he's wearing baby.


----------



## capmish

I would love to win one!

Sports themed carriers would be awesome!


----------



## annierobbie

we would love one of these carriers! we wear our little one all the time. my husband wears him to clean the house or cook dinner! we are wanting another baby and would need another carrier. our little one is 19 mos and still loves to be carried. he has never been a stroller baby.


----------



## Bethany Cassell

I MUST have on of these carriers!!!!


----------



## Jenny Benford

I love wearing my 22 month old, and when baby #2 comes in June, we will need another carrier! My husband loves that he can multi-task while wearing his son, and our son is so content when worn.


----------



## carynrebecca

i would love to win one of these beautiful carriers!


----------



## Sarah Jordan

I would love one of these carriers! My husband is super excited to be a new dad and keeps having dreams of our little girl. In fact, last night he dreamed that he was carrying her around in a carrier! So, I'm sorry, but I don't have any suggestions on how to get more men to babywear.


----------



## veganyogamomma

I'd love to win a beco! I think that learning more about how baby-wearing can help the baby bond with dads as well as moms would lead to more fathers using baby carriers! That, neutral color choices, and lots of encouragement from moms and others!


----------



## mommypants13

This would get tons of use in my house; I think a great way to get men to babywear is to SHOW more men babywearing! We really need more men in the media wearing since thats where most people get their influences


----------



## imashalom

We'd love one of these. For my DH it's about simplicity, comfort and masculine patterns.


----------



## donutmolly

I would love to try a beco carrier!

Design a carrier for longer torsos that doesn't need hips for support. Most carriers don't fit my Dh well because they really are designed for a woman's body...


----------



## LillianD

I would love a Beco carrier! More men in the advertising might help.


----------



## annikaleigh

I would love to win a new Beco baby carrier.

I wore all four of my babies, and lo-and-behold, I find myself pregnant at 47 and am so looking forward to the Blessing of wearing this new little one.

My children are 22, 20, 15 and 10 and baby carriers have changed so much in the past decade that I think that with this new little one my husband will try his hand at wearing the baby.

He does tell everyone who is expecting little ones to get a carrier as babies that are worn close to their parents hearts are happy and content.

Peace, Tara Marie


----------



## heidiswender

We would LOVE this carrier. My husband probably wears our children even more than I do; it's his main way of bonding with them when they're young and breastfeeding


----------



## NinjaEema

I agree with the PPs who said that showing more men babywearing in photos would encourage others to babywear as well. I also think that offering carriers in masculine fabrics would help. My husband wore our daughter, but only in a plain black carrier. There's no way he'd wear her in something really colorful or "girly".


----------



## butterfly_k

Would love to win a Becco!!! Both DH and I practice babywearing frequently. One thing that helped him was getting a carrier that he was comfortable using and in a color (navy) that he liked...I guess flower or butterfly print carriers are not his thing


----------



## FarmMamaTo3Boys

I would love one of these new Beco's! And my DH is a babywearing daddy  He uses the SSC, wraps, pouches and ring sling all the time!


----------



## slynna82

I would love to win a Beco so my husband and I can try this type of our carrier with our 7-week-old. My husband is totally down for babywearing too. He first tried on carriers at a babywearing "class" at a La Leche League parenting conference while I was pregnant. Maybe if more dads feel included in events like these it will help? Also showing images of dads babywearing can't hurt.


----------



## mprattmom

Would love one of these. More "manly" patterns would get more men wearing their babies.


----------



## kaseyson

i would love to win one of these carriers! my husband and i both love to wear our son in the homemade wrap that i have. i structured carrier would be wonderful! My husband learned very early on that a great way to calm our son when nothing else would work (and when we didn't exactly know what all of the cries meant yet) was to wear him. he loves telling other new dads the importance of bonding with the baby and that carrying a new baby (or child) is a great way to stay close and share some special moments. plus when my husband wears our son it gives mommy a break!!!!


----------



## dustileigh

We would love one! My husband has never tried babywearing- but I think it's because I'm a baby hog! With this baby, we plan to get a good SSC so that he can wear the baby comfortably. We'd both like to see more men in babywearing advertisements. If they think it's a woman only kind of world, a lot of men won't try to get involved.


----------



## RachelNJack

Babywearing is an essential parenting tool! I just don't know what we would do in our household without it!

Men can experience an amazing bond through babywearing. While Momma gets to breastfeed and cuddle, babywearing supplies a way for Daddies and male caregivers to get that wonderful snuggly contact AND help out with the child lugging. There is the added fitness benefit, too! As long as our hubbies proudly sport our little ones in public, the word will spread about how beneficial (and downright sexy!) it is for daddy to wear the cubs


----------



## KCJB

This is super cute! I would love a carrier like this. To help my husband babywear more often, I need to help him. He doesn't have friends who are doing it and talking about it. He's not reading about it on blogs and message boards. He likes that the kids like it, but he just doesn't know much about it or have much experience with it. I have to show him how it works on me. Then, I need to help him do it. THEN, once he's doing it, I need to help him be successful. My kids haven't liked being in the carrier and just standing. THey like to be doing and going. So, we go outside or we go for a walk or he starts a project. He needs to feel competent while he's doing it.


----------



## DonnaLouis

I would absolutely love one of these.


----------



## arbw

My husband loves to babywear. I think including dads in the selction process and introducing them to other babywearing dads has helps too. BW dads ROCK!!


----------



## niftynana1234

I would LOVE to win one of these. We can't afford to splurge on one, so to win one would be amazing! My DH loves to babywear, but he thinks a lot more men would do it if society as a whole didn't say it was girly to do so. Make some of the carriers in masculine designs (dragons, sports teams, camoflauge, etc) and also advertise men wearing them.


----------



## BabyXavi'sMama

I would love to win one of these carriers. I think to encourage men to babywear they must see that it's normal. More manly patterns, more men in ads, and maybe a campaign where people submit pics of men babywearing for the website or facebook.


----------



## porttownsendmom

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE one of these, have had my eye on a beco since ds was born 4 months ago... for husbands... reading stats has always been the way to win my hubby over. If he read something on bonding and wearing your baby, I think it would impact him. Though he loves to wear the babes already.


----------



## mandalynnne

Enter me please!! I think just seeing other dads helps dads babywear. My husband wears our babies!!


----------



## Catwmandu

My husband tried babywearing with our first a little but really got into it with our second. My husband in the time between 1st and 2nd saw many more men wearing carriers and my son was more hands on through 10 months. Just keep spreading the words. I think also that having contests where people post pictures of men carrying children on sites like FB could drive up use a lot.


----------



## Sky821

I would love to win one of these!!!

I think more men would use baby carriers if there was more advertisement showing men wearing their babies, too, and not only women, making it seem a mostly feminine thing.


----------



## flowerchildmama

These look wonderful! I've been wanting a beco for ages! My husband likes to babywear because it gives him the opportunity to bond with our child in a way that doesn't happen when he's at work and i'm breastfeeding. I think the best way to get more men to babywear is just to have them TRY it.


----------



## cbplaner

I would adore a Beco baby carrier. My husband is looking forward to baby wearing, and as he put it, "Guys love to show off projects that they have made. Wearing your baby is basically like taking out a car that you have been working on and showing it off."


----------



## kwucin35

I'd love one of these!!

I think using more male models in ads would be helpful and make it seems more common.


----------



## ber

I would love to win a Beco! They're beautiful!

I think to encourage men to babywear, I would focus on how they're so essential & versatile when it comes to parenting that having at least 2 - either one for the baby and one for the toddler during family outings, or one that stays in the house and one that stays in the car - is what lots of men end up doing when they realize how awesome and useful they are.


----------



## gabbysue2

would love one of these for my new grandbaby coming 11-15-2011, its my daughters first baby, her hubby Mike will be very involved, hope its a redhead!


----------



## thepeach80

I would love one of these! I think making them easy to use and more 'boy' are great steps in getting more dads to wear them.


----------



## mrsarfa

I would love a Beco carrier for my husband. I know that he would be most likely to wear a carrier in his favorite sports teams colors (Chicago Bears and Cubs) or in a solid dark blue or black.


----------



## CrystalClark

*I would love one of these for my husband*. He keeps commenting on how he would love to wear our 6 month old son, but only if it were in a "manly" color carrier. *If there were more size and style options for men, I think it would be more widely accepted.*


----------



## rhesseling

Would love a Beco Carrier!

With DD#1 all it took was putting the carrier ON DH and letting him carry DD around for awhile. He loved the closeness and would often ASK to carry her when we went out as a family. He steps right up now with our twins and is right ready to carry one, often opting for that over our stroller... which is great since they have to be in a stroller when I'm taking the girls out by myself.


----------



## anniesmama

I would love to win. Please enter me! I think men would be more likely to babywear if they knew what it can do for their bond with the baby. We should educate our men about the benefits of babywearing and encourage them to join in on the fun!


----------



## Inkedstar

I would love either carrier!!

How did I get my mate to wear our DDs?

Having a simple carrier helped (a padded carrier with buckles won over against our moby, which was too complicated) but also getting him to wear our DD's from a young age helped. He always offered to carry our DD's and got the biggest smiles from people.


----------



## MommyMegBeas

WOW these are so cool/cute!! We could SO totally use one!!! My hubby would wear one no matter the print, but I think if you made ones with football, baseball and hockey team logos, Dad's might would wear them more


----------



## marie071

All I had to do to get my husband to try babywearing was get one in a neutral color! Now he raves to all his dad friends about how easy and comfy it is (we use a wrap) and how amazingly happy the baby stays while in it! Sexy!  While I love LOVE LOVE my wrap, I've always wanted a Beco. Hope I win one!


----------



## jessjgh1

I would love one of these great carriers! My husband loved the convenience of buckled soft structured carriers and didn't want to fuss with much adjusting. He was easily convinced after trying out my carriers with my help, but at first he was also happy to just carry the baby and didn't feel the need. I however, needed carriers to help so my back and neck didn't get out of whack. I think it really just helped to see how happy both the kids and I were so content.

There's a few times when I just said, "I'll just throw the carrier in the car/backpack/stroller just in case" and left it at that. And a few times, he was happy he did.

So for us, an easy carrier that is small and packable was a good trick/tip.

Jessica


----------



## mamaofthree

we would love one of these carriers. dh has a hard time with all the ways to wear a baby, but this carrier looks pretty straight forward.

heather


----------



## tatikita

I would really love one of these to use with my toddler. I think my husband would wear it no matter what the color, but would prefer a somewhat neutral color/design.


----------



## myu224d1

Beco, We LOVE babywearing dads! and I would LOVE for my husband to wear our daughter with a Beco  Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## kitty kat

I'd love to win!


----------



## mabel60510

I would love to win one of these carriers for my husband. I think his biggest hang up about wearing different carriers is the prints on them. He has a ergo that he wears with our daughter and it all black with green. If he had a more manly print, I think he would have no problem using a another carrier. Thanks!!


----------



## Moldstad

I'd love to win!!!


----------



## snowlovin

I would love to win this carrier! I love the helicopters and so does my son! My tip to get the men to wear the babies is to let them know that when women see men wearing the babies, it just melts our hearts. We can't help but feel an overwhelming sense that they are a caring, loving father.


----------



## glitterdaisymom

would love to win one of these. 

The way I converted my hubby to baby wearing was to forget the stroller at a race I was running while he watched the kiddos. Out of necessity came his love for wearing our son. He kept saying, "This is sooooo much easier (than carrying him in his arms), why haven't i done this before now."


----------



## kristenpie

I would love one!

First of all, there is nothing sexier than babywearing dad. Just sayin. 

I think a lot of dads out there assume that there is maybe only one type of carrier like a sling, but there are so many different styles and colors and patterns out there. I'm guessing that if most men had an attractive masculine carrier to try out, they would in a heart beat.


----------



## pamac808

I would love to win one of these for my husband to wear my twin son. I think if you make more many prints and it becomes better know more men would wear their children. My husband will even carry my daughter in a pink carrier.


----------



## jnb0206

I would love one of these carriers! It would be perfect for our vacation to Tampa this summer, and of course anytime at home. My husband says he'd wear one that didn't look too "girly". I assume he means colors such as blue, black, red and designs such as trucks, skull & bones, and sports themes...lol. I think using material for sports teams would be great! I know my husband would wear one sportin' his Tarheels!


----------



## Calebsmum

I would love one of these for my 5 1/2 week old daughter!=)


----------



## medmpp

I would love one of these for my little one!

My husband has worn our baby girl at home a few times. I think babywearing classes taught by babywearing daddies would encourage men to wear their babies more. I know for us we are looking for something a bit different then just the stretchy wrap we have now. I think once we figure out what will work for him he will be wearing her more. I have to admit I am sort of the babywearing hog around here!


----------



## strongrad

Would love one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sally L

Would love to win one of these!

Just have carriers made out of camo,skulls or rock n roll stuff I think that works for the guys!


----------



## NNicoletti

I would LOVE one of these carriers! I think that some men are hesitant to wear carriers because they have some sort of macho man complex. Boyish prints like skulls & crossbones, flames, camouflage, etc. could probably help; I really like the airplane print. I know for us it not an option, not to baby wear, we had two in two years, we need all four arms and then some.


----------



## romiicyy

I would love to win one of these - our 1 year old loves going on nightly walks - Daddy carries her in on his back in a carrier and they both love it. I think Dads respond well to hearing from other Dads, and if one speaks confidently about something, the others tend to really, really, listen... put some Dads in some video ads and let them share why they love baby wearing!!


----------



## CindyAmbrose

I would love a beco for my husband! He is a proud babywearer and we have a 2 year old that still loves to go in her carrier but we need a second one for our son!


----------



## CanadianChicky

The Beco would be OFTEN used in our house, by both my husband and myself as all three of our kids love being carried... and having another carrier would be SO handy!
For my husband it was natural to start babywearing; we have a great photo of him with his dad when hubby was about 5 or 6 months, in a backpack/older frame style carrier while they were camping in 1977. Seeing the 'history' or a photo gallery of dads babywearing through the years would be a hoot!


----------



## TwinsRamazing

I would love to have one of these carriers for a friend of mine. I had twins and these were such a huge help! She is having a hard time finding baby gear that will encourage her fiance to travel with their baby. I think more sports oriented carriers or patriotic prints would be a big hit.


----------



## Hopeann

I would love one of these! My husband always is complaining that babywearing is complicated. So ease of use is a big one with him!


----------



## kcsc117

I would absolutely love to have one of these!!! Pick me pick me!!!!


----------



## MamaCallie

Would LOVE one of these carriers! Best tip for marketing to dads is having more dads in the photos and having dads see other dads actually using them!!


----------



## Mamabeakley

I would love a Beco Baby carrier (lust, lust!) Honestly, I think that the more men/dads have to multitask when caring for a baby, the more they will babywear. This is certainly true of my husband, who never used carriers much before I broke my ankle with a 6 month old, 6 year old, and 3 year old. Suddenly he HAD to do things with his hands while carrying the baby - so he wore her!


----------



## RebeccaGarcia

My husband and I would LOVE one of these carriers. One thing that would get my husband to be more excited about a baby carrier print is to make it look like a comic book. Licensed characters (i.e. Batman or Wolverine) are not necessarily necessary, but the look of a comic book would have tremendous appeal to him. We both love and collect comic books, so for us, a comic book theme is definitely unisex, both for the baby and the parent.

--Rebecca.


----------



## starrymoon

My toddler and I would love a Beco!!! I think more men would wear one if they had the opportunity to try them on with their baby but also, if there were more ads directed towards men, including photos of men of all different shapes, sizes, & colors.


----------



## Thalia

replying!


----------



## lavoce

oooohhhhh!!!


----------



## JohannaInDairyland

I would love to win one of these! I think having masculine/neutral prints and colors are great, as well as the simplicity of using the carrier. My husband used the Moby wrap rarely when our guy was little, since I think all the wrapping intimidated him. Also, skin to skin time with Daddy is a great way to bond!


----------



## treetop

I would love a Beco Carrier! Word of mouth is the best advertisement and I have heard nothing but great things about your company!


----------



## sassypamela

I would love to win this print!!!! Was about to order for my DH  My advice is to always have it available. Especially in the car  Dad's get tired of holding kids too but often forget to pack the carrier


----------



## sayaboberta2z

I'm in love with my friend's Beco! My son is old enough to do a back carry now, so that is how I'd use it.


----------



## BeesMilk

I'd love to try a Beco! My husband starting wearing my kids when I took photos of him with the baby in the carrier, and saved them in a side table drawer, calling them my "Mommy Porn." He loved it. It isn't *really* pornography, OBVIOUSLY, and that word is pretty inflammatory, but boy, he sure did start wearing the baby!!!


----------



## erniebobernie

Babywearing for mom, dad, siblings, auntie and uncles is a wonderful opportunity to bond with the child. Arms free is an awesoem plus!!

I'd love to win a Beco for my sister. My husband and I both wore our son and we loved it!


----------



## sachaisfierce

nothing like being able to hold your baby everywhere hands free. It's a great bonding experience for baby and parent. Every time I see a father using a carrier I squeal. Even seeing my husband doing it and loving it warms my heart.


----------



## Aliyahsmommy

I had a Baby Hawk, but it got stolen

Would love to have this carrier!

To get more men to baby wear, I suggest more women doing so and maybe making carriers more affordable might entice more mother to wear their babies. My husband would probably consider it if we were at the zoo or the park and it was not a girly print..


----------



## mcgaular

I love the Beco.....My husband prefers wearing baby on his back and the Beco is great for that as well. Neutral colors are good for boys and girls and Mom's and Dad's to wear.


----------



## Jillian Beglan

Men just need to know how easy the Beco carrier is to put on and how fun it is to wear one! I would love to win one.


----------



## missjenn

I would love one of these carriers! TY


----------



## nicoleconzo

I have a 23lb 10month old and would love to win a carrier that his dad would wear! I am the sole baby wearer in the house and would love to hare the love!! I think more manly prints would help... camo maybe?

Nikki


----------



## monkeymama1008

I would absolutely LOVE one of these carriers! I am so jealous of my friend who has one!

I think that offering more gender-neutral designs and showing more baby-wearing dads on packaging and magazine covers could help as well.


----------



## lilmissbree

I have had good experiences with men and baby carriers, I agree above with more advertising with men. It would be fun to win!


----------



## katywood

My husband and I both wear our four-month-old boy in a black Moby wrap and we would love to try out another baby carrier! He is a former college athlete, and when I asked him what would make baby carriers more appealing to men, he said, "Professional and college sports team logos or their colleges. You may be looking for some sort of design gimmick, but the only thing the majority of men want to promote are their favorite sports teams or their university. Any designs other than that will be too cute and I wouldn't wear them."


----------



## annekebg

I would love one of these beautiful carriers to wear my toddler in! She loves babywearing. When I am done I could give it to one of my friends who is expecting in the near future.


----------



## tresura101

I would love one of these carriers first off! Second, getting more men to wear their babies. As the wife of a baby wearing husband I know that my husband and the husbands of my friends prefer a carrier that is plain in color and is comfortable to wear. My husband loved the Moby but complained in the summer that it was too hot. Currently we use the Ergo and he prefers that over the Moby. I think the key to getting men to baby wear is for their wives/girlfriends/boyfriends/friends to encourage it. Encourage women, thus encourage men.


----------



## jkilgore0719

My Husband loves babywearing and always laments the fact that we don't have a carrier that is his style. I would love to give him a chance to wear our son more often.


----------



## lilmonkeyj

I know my husband was a supporter of babywearing once we went to a class that provided a lot of information on the benefits. Providing the facts on how important wearing your baby is, as well as some manly options for carriers would help. Plus, the more men see other men wearing their babies the more "normal" they'll think it is.


----------



## stpetemama

I would love to have this carrier!

To get more men to baby wear, I suggest more neutral colors. Maybe even a few with sports team logos and prints. More advertising showing men carrying the baby at guy oriented events. Sports, playing pool, hanging with other dads wearing their babies too.


----------



## Aidens_mama

I love becos and I know a ton of people who should have them. I think to get more men to wear their babies we need to have more 'manly' looking carriers. I have tried to get my husband to use my carrier but he says it looks to girl-y for him. I think this carrier just might change his mind!! Love the light brown with the helicopter print. I hope I win we could never afford to buy another carrier and I'd love to see my husband carry #3 when it arrives this summer!!


----------



## Altair

I have heard from men that the way Ergos and Becos are designed when you wear a back carry (which men seem to prefer, as the front carry makes some feel *pregnant*), the back strap that goes along the bottom accentuates your belly if you have one. So a slightly sturdier/wider hip belt may help with that problem. Men gravitate to Bjorns for that reason. I didn't see anyone mention WHERE advertising is located either-- men aren't reading the typical magazines you see the ads in. So ads on the subway in nyc (lots of babywearing here), ads in family friendly men's magazines, and on websites they frequent.


----------



## tjlucca

I would love a Beco. My DP has a pouch sling, but no womanly hips for babe to rest on. The Beco is a perfect alternative for him!!


----------



## mommalibbie

Ooo a Beco carrier. What would be more lovely than seeing Daddy snuggling our little one in one (so long as it isn't pink)?


----------



## AlexisSue

*I am a 24 year old mother who loves to babywear but I do not have an apropriate carrier for my daughter. She is uncomfortable in the carrier that I have and my back is killing me. I love the beco and everything about it. I have read and heard nothing but great things about it. I would love to win the beco carrier because it will help me with my daughter and getting work done around the house and school. I also have a step daughter who is two and it will help out with her and make it easier at the park and errands so I can carry my baby. *

*(THIS IS ALEXI'S SMILE FOR YOU SAYING HOW MUCH SHE WANTS A BECO CARRIER)*


----------



## Jessica Handy

We love baby carriers! My husband was not very excited about the idea of wearing our son until I showed him the carriers that were more gender neutral and fit more like a backpack.


----------



## onlyAngil

Who won?


----------



## time4latte

I think they are announcing at 5pm EST (in about 10 minutes). The giveaway was closed to entries yesterday.


----------



## Kaydove

Picked the winners yet?


----------

